# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2014



## AndréFrade (30 Dez 2013 às 18:51)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Serrano (1 Jan 2014 às 12:21)

Chuva no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 9.1ºC.


----------



## panda (1 Jan 2014 às 14:52)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Dezembro 2013*

Céu nublado com aguaceiros 
Temperatura *11.5ºC* e *96%Hr*
 acumulada *10mm*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jan 2014 às 16:08)

Boas tardes .

BOM ANO ...começou com muita chuva,desde as 12h bem chovida,com 11.7ºC e até ao momento 11.7mm.


----------



## Mr. Neves (1 Jan 2014 às 17:08)

Vento forte, chuva forte 12.2ºc.


----------



## Mjhb (1 Jan 2014 às 17:34)

Boas tardes.

Por Viseu, o ano começa chuvoso, fresco e com bastante vento. Desde há cerca de uma hora que o tempo agravou, chove mais forte e o vento está mais intenso também.

Atual 10,7ºC, com 18,7mm.


----------



## Z13 (1 Jan 2014 às 17:40)

Bom ano! 

Alguns aguaceiros (*2,3mm*) e *9,4ºC*.

Os extremos andaram pelos 7,5ºC  10,1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jan 2014 às 18:07)

Boas,a chuva continua,aguaceiros fracos a moderados,com vento moderado,com 11.7ºC e 14.0mm.


----------



## joselamego (1 Jan 2014 às 19:26)

Boas,
aqui por Lamego dia de chuva e muito vento.
Temperatura atual - 9
Máxima de 11
Para amanhã está previsto muita chuva


----------



## Mjhb (1 Jan 2014 às 19:31)

Boas.

Continua quase tudo na mesma, apenas com chuva fraca e o vento está agora bem mais forte, e em rajadas.

Atual 10,7ºC, com 21,7mm.


----------



## ricardop120 (1 Jan 2014 às 19:58)

boas 

por aqui o dia foi de chuva, geralmente moderada com alguns momentos em que caia forte. 
desde o inicio da tarde que tem estado vento fraco a moderado por aqui... 

os extremos de hoje são: 

10.3ºC minima
12.4ºC máxima

atualmente chove fraco, vento fraco a moderado e sigo com 12.1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jan 2014 às 21:19)

Boas,neste momento chuviscos com vento moderado de WSW,com 12.0ºC e 16.0mm.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (1 Jan 2014 às 22:29)

Mais um dia de  por aqui, onde não se vê o Sol desde Domingo. De manhã, com bastante nevoeiro e, à tarde, com um pouco mais de vento...


----------



## ricardop120 (2 Jan 2014 às 01:15)

por aqui continua a chuva que e Geralmente fraca mas muito intensa, pontualmente passa a moderada acompanhada de vento tambem temporariamente moderado...


----------



## Manmarlopes (2 Jan 2014 às 09:18)

Boas, dia com muita 

*Temp. 14.4ºC
HR 90%
Pressão 1007 hPa
Vento 8.6km/h de SE
 20.7 mm*


----------



## Z13 (2 Jan 2014 às 10:58)

Chuvinha também por Bragança, ainda pouco intensa... *4,3mm* recolhidos até agora.

A temperatura está em *8,7ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jan 2014 às 12:28)

Bom dia .

Por aqui continua a chuva e já com uma temperatura mais suave ,com 14.1ºC e vento moderado de WSW,até ao momento de hoje 9.7mm.

Dados de ontem 8.5ºC / 12.0ºC e 15.7mm.


----------



## Norther (2 Jan 2014 às 13:53)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Dezembro 2013*

Boas tardes, tem estado a chover desde a madrugada por vezes mais intensamente, bela chuvada bem certinha agora e vento fraco e muito nevoeiro nas encostas acima dos 500m aqui pela zona do Tortosendo.


----------



## panda (2 Jan 2014 às 14:06)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Dezembro 2013*

Boas tardes
Chuva e vento fraco
Temperatura *13.9ºC* e *99%Hr*
 acumulada *22mm*


----------



## PedroNTSantos (2 Jan 2014 às 15:11)

E vamos no 4º dia sem ver o Sol, com uma chuva certa e persistente que dura há horas e que, a julgar pelo radar, não cedo não irá parar. 
O outro lado deste tempo "sudoeste" são as temperaturas suaves, a rondar os 13ºC.


----------



## Dan (2 Jan 2014 às 15:24)

Boa tarde

Por aqui também chuva e neblina, 9,1ºC neste momento.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Jan 2014 às 16:26)

Na Torre, hoje o dia segue com 47.0mm acumulados e 101km/h de rajada máxima.

--

Ontem acumularam-se 25.0mm e a rajada máxima foi de 105km/h.


----------



## joselamego (2 Jan 2014 às 17:00)

Por Lamego, chuva e mais chuva...
Temperatura mínima de 7
atual - 12


----------



## Z13 (2 Jan 2014 às 17:48)

Por Bragança atingimos agora a máxima do dia *10,9ºC* e continua a rega, embora apenas tenha acumulado *11,7mm*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jan 2014 às 18:40)

Boas,tarde de aguaceiros por vezes moderados e vento de WSW,não chove ,mas muito nublado,com 13.2ºC e 11.7mm.

Dados de 11.9ºC / 14.2ºC.


----------



## panda (2 Jan 2014 às 19:12)

Temperatura actual *12.7ºC* e *95%Hr*
 acumulada *29.2mm*


----------



## ricardop120 (2 Jan 2014 às 21:58)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de chuva, certinha e por vezes forte. o vento soprou moderado durante a tarde. 
extremos:

10.9ºC minima
13.6ºC máxima

atuais: 

céu encoberto, chove fraco e vento também fraco... sigo com 13.3ºC


----------



## Mix (2 Jan 2014 às 23:00)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Novembro 2013*

Boas pessoal...  Este fim de semana estarei pela cidade de Viseu... 
Qual o sitio mais proximo daqui para ver neve no Sabado á tarde ? 

Depois posto umas fotos


----------



## Joao_Penafiel (3 Jan 2014 às 00:50)

Estive no fim de semana passado na Gralheira e caiu muita neve 
Podem ver uma reportagem em video com o rescaldo de um evento que fizemos (Neve valente entre o minuto 4:30 e 5:30)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/82945440"]Rota do Rom&acirc;nico em BTT - Montemuro (11&ordf; Etapa NGPS 2013) on Vimeo[/ame]

Previsao do IPMA para este fim de semana: Queda de neve acima dos 1400 metros, descendo gradualmente a cota para os 600/700 metros até meio da tarde.

http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=18&gid=2738870


----------



## MSantos (3 Jan 2014 às 01:23)

Joao_Penafiel disse:


> Estive no fim de semana passado na Gralheira e caiu muita neve
> Podem ver uma reportagem em video com o rescaldo de um evento que fizemos (Neve valente entre o minuto 4:30 e 5:30)
> 
> http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=18&gid=2738870



Excelente vídeo ! Não é perigoso fazer BTT com aquelas condições meteorológicas?


----------



## bigfire (3 Jan 2014 às 12:48)

Por aqui foi toda a noite a chover, por agora apenas uns aguaceiros fracos, e uma agradável temperatura de 13,7º.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jan 2014 às 15:59)

Boas tardes ...ao terceiro dia do corrente ano...a torneira continua aberta deitar  cá para baixo ,com 11.6º que está ser a minima de hoje,de  vai nos 11.4mm.


----------



## Mjhb (3 Jan 2014 às 17:15)

Boas tardes.

Hoje tem sido um dia algo pachorrento. Desde manhã que não chove nada, o vento é fraco e o céu estve sempre encoberto, e há neblina.

Atual 11,0ºC, com 19,2mm.


----------



## jonyyy (3 Jan 2014 às 17:33)

Boas

Por aqui também esta um dia doentio, com nevoeiro alguns aguaceiros fracos de quando em vez e temperatura estável nos 8ºC


----------



## panda (3 Jan 2014 às 17:41)

Céu nublado e vento nulo
Temperatura *10.3ºC* e *96%Hr*
 acumulada *7.7mm*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jan 2014 às 18:27)

Boas,a temperatura a descer devagar,com 10.9ºC...a mais baixa de hoje,não chove desde do meio da tarde,nublado e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 9.9ºC / 13.2ºC e 11.4mm.


----------



## jPdF (3 Jan 2014 às 18:39)

Por Viseu manhã com alguns aguaceiros. No período da tarde ainda não houve precipitação.
Temperatura actual: 10.4 °C

==============
Fica ainda o registo do caudal dos rios ontem a tarde a sul do concelho de Tondela. Imagino que hoje com o acumulado do resto de ontem e com esta madrugada tenha aumentado ainda mais.

Rio Dinha na freguesia de Mouraz






Rio Dão em Ferreiros do Dão


----------



## Gerofil (3 Jan 2014 às 21:11)

*Rio Douro transbordou e inundou a baixa da Régua*

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/TVU14cZLPj6DZ9OzKkKG"]Rio Douro transbordou e inundou a baixa da RÃ©gua - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]

RTP


----------



## Z13 (3 Jan 2014 às 21:21)

Por aqui a temperatura vai baixando bem!!

Estão *5,8ºC* (a descer) e pensei que estivesse mais um ou dois graus a esta hora, pois o ar mais frio só entra ao inicio da manhã...

Bom prognóstico!!


----------



## MeteoMontalegre (3 Jan 2014 às 21:23)

Montalegre
Temp. Actual: 4, 6
Pressão: 1007
Precipitação: 12, 2mm
Humidade: 95%
Vento actual: noroeste


----------



## ricardop120 (3 Jan 2014 às 21:28)

boas

por aqui, a manha foi de chuva, que foi forte nas primeiras horas da manha. Da parte da tarde, já não choveu. o vento soprou fraco a moderado durante as primeiras horas da manha. 

extremos: 

12.4ºC minima
13.6ºC máxima

atualmente o céu está muito nublado, nao ha vento e sigo co 11.2ºC


----------



## Mjhb (3 Jan 2014 às 21:28)

Boas.

Tudo na mesma, sem chuva, sem vento. 

Atual 10,2ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Jan 2014 às 21:41)

Boa noite. A madrugada de hoje foi ainda de chuva e algumas rajadas mais fortes. O dia deu tréguas e ocorreram só uns chuviscos. 

Para já o céu está muito nublado, vento fraco e está quentinho como sempre

Sigo com uns elegantes 11ºC


----------



## jotackosta (3 Jan 2014 às 21:46)

Boa noite! Por aqui sigo com uns 10.8ºC

Notam-se já alguns sinais de vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jan 2014 às 23:34)

Nublado com 10.0ºC e vento de W.


----------



## bigfire (4 Jan 2014 às 00:34)

O vento por aqui já começa a dar os primeiros sinais, vamos lá ver como será o resto da noite.


----------



## jPdF (4 Jan 2014 às 00:39)

Viseu 9.9°C 
Sim, o vento esta a aumentar  ligeiramente de intensidade.
Ainda sem precipitação.

Edit (00:50) - precipitação começou ha instantes e com alguma intensidade.


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Jan 2014 às 00:49)

Aguaceiros fracos a moderados à cerca de meia hora. 11.2ºc
Vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Jan 2014 às 01:40)

Vento moderado com rajadas fortes e aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## bigfire (4 Jan 2014 às 01:41)

Já se ouvem ao longe os primeiros trovões, e o vento tá calmo.


----------



## joselamego (4 Jan 2014 às 01:43)

Por Lamego começou a chover e vento forte
Temperatura atual  7
vai ser uma noite invernosa


----------



## bigfire (4 Jan 2014 às 01:44)

joselamego disse:


> Por Lamego começou a chover e vento forte
> Temperatura atual  7
> vai ser uma noite invernosa



Então deve tar quase a chegar, por aqui ainda todo calmo, apenas se ouve ao longe a trovoada.


----------



## bigfire (4 Jan 2014 às 01:48)

A chover com alguma intensidade agora.


----------



## Hermano1x (4 Jan 2014 às 02:11)

Ja chove e alguma trovoada e com vento moderado a temperatura é uma miséria sigo com 9.3ºc


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Jan 2014 às 02:19)

está tudo calmo por aqui, apenas o vento sopra fraco...


----------



## bigfire (4 Jan 2014 às 02:33)

O vento e a chuva vão-se começando a intensificar.


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Jan 2014 às 02:36)

Vento forte, chuva fraca a moderada. Mais miséria de temperatura tenho eu com 11.4ºC.


----------



## joselamego (4 Jan 2014 às 02:43)

Por Lamego a chuva começa a intensificar-se
trovoada é que não tem havido
temperatura igual: 7


----------



## CptRena (4 Jan 2014 às 02:45)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Vento forte, chuva fraca a moderada. Mais miséria de temperatura tenho eu com 11.4ºC.



Normal, temos a massa subtropical morna a ser puxada à superfície para NE (SO-NE)


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Jan 2014 às 02:48)

E por aqui ainda lidera alguma acalmia, embora já haja rajadas fortes de vento. Se for preciso o litoral norte é que apanha com a festa toda.


----------



## bigfire (4 Jan 2014 às 03:13)

Começa a trovoar, vamos lá ver o que nos vai sair.


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Jan 2014 às 03:21)

Chuva moderada a forte, vento moderado e rajadas temporariamente fortes.


----------



## bigfire (4 Jan 2014 às 03:22)

É pena a célula passar muito longe de vila real, tá-se a deslocar muito para norte, mas já se ve bastantes relâmpagos.


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Jan 2014 às 03:32)

Por vezes abatem-se umas chuvadas com uma gotas mais grossas

Leva a pensar que é granizo mas depois desilusão...


----------



## Hermano1x (4 Jan 2014 às 03:34)

esta mais perto a trovoada


----------



## bigfire (4 Jan 2014 às 03:37)

Cada vez mais intensa, assim como a chuva.


----------



## MeteoMontalegre (4 Jan 2014 às 03:38)

Montalegre esta sob fortíssima trovoada, vento forte e muita chuva...


----------



## Royal Village (4 Jan 2014 às 03:41)

Também confirmo, vento e chuva forte.
Mas parece-me que a trovoada está longe.
Vamos lá ver no que isto dá, ainda agora começou.


----------



## bigfire (4 Jan 2014 às 03:42)

Royal Village disse:


> Também confirmo, vento e chuva forte.
> Mas parece-me que a trovoada está longe.
> Vamos lá ver no que isto dá, ainda agora começou.



Sim, tá a passar mais a norte da cidade.


----------



## Hermano1x (4 Jan 2014 às 03:42)

Vai passar ao lado aposto!


----------



## joselamego (4 Jan 2014 às 03:44)

Por Lamego muito vento e alguma chuva
trovoada é que nem vê-la


----------



## bigfire (4 Jan 2014 às 03:45)

Foi pena, mas é a verdade, já a vejo bastante afastada.


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Jan 2014 às 03:46)

Vento mais forte, penso que a célula de topos altos que passou por Coimbra se dirige para aqui.


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Jan 2014 às 03:47)

Eu falar e com trovoada à porta, já vi umas faíscas!


----------



## Hermano1x (4 Jan 2014 às 03:48)

Ja passou esteve mesmo aqui ao lado


----------



## bigfire (4 Jan 2014 às 03:49)

Pelo radar, vila pouca deve tar a levar mesmo com ela em cima.


----------



## david 6 (4 Jan 2014 às 03:53)

bigfire disse:


> Pelo radar, vila pouca deve tar a levar mesmo com ela em cima.


----------



## david 6 (4 Jan 2014 às 03:53)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Vento mais forte, penso que a célula de topos altos que passou por Coimbra se dirige para aqui.


----------



## bigfire (4 Jan 2014 às 03:56)

A partir de agora o que podemos contar para a restante noite?


----------



## Royal Village (4 Jan 2014 às 03:56)

David,

onde vês esses radares com zoom?

Obrigado


----------



## bigfire (4 Jan 2014 às 03:57)

http://www.rain-alarm.com


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Jan 2014 às 03:59)

O vento é de malucos

Mas ainda não chove muito e a trovoada ainda não se viu mais.


----------



## Royal Village (4 Jan 2014 às 04:02)

bigfire disse:


> A partir de agora o que podemos contar para a restante noite?



Ao que parece vai ser assim ou pior até ao meio dia, depois vem o frio e vai embora a precipitação.
Espero que não seja só isto... mas acho que é o mais certo.

Agora ouvi um estrondo a pensar que era trovoada, mas afinal era uma chapa que foi arrancada com o vento.


----------



## david 6 (4 Jan 2014 às 04:04)

bigfire disse:


> http://www.rain-alarm.com



Royal Village é este que o bigfire disse


----------



## bigfire (4 Jan 2014 às 04:04)

O vento começa a ficar forte, já com algumas rajadas que metem respeito.


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Jan 2014 às 04:07)

A célula de topos altos afastou-se daqui, por isso é que deixei de ver trovoada...


----------



## Royal Village (4 Jan 2014 às 04:07)

david 6 disse:


> Royal Village é este que o bigfire disse



Já estive a ver, obrigado aos dois.


----------



## Hermano1x (4 Jan 2014 às 04:09)

Mesmo por agora começa aumentar a intensidade de vento mas ainda só obtive uma rajada de 25kh


----------



## Royal Village (4 Jan 2014 às 04:10)

Caixotes do lixo no meio da estrada, chapas de metal arrancadas, etc.

Que vento...


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Jan 2014 às 04:17)

As rajadas fortes continuam, mas após o afastamento da tal célula diminuiu um pouco de intensidade.

Predomina a chuva fraca.


----------



## Hermano1x (4 Jan 2014 às 04:26)

trovoada ao longe de novo será que vai passar ao de novo?


----------



## bigfire (4 Jan 2014 às 04:28)

Penso que será uma célula que tá a passar junto a mondim, pelo que se vê no radar.


----------



## Hermano1x (4 Jan 2014 às 04:30)

Penso que sim também acabei de ver um relâmpago por cima da cidade


----------



## fishisco (4 Jan 2014 às 04:31)

bigfire disse:


> Penso que será uma célula que tá a passar junto a mondim, pelo que se vê no radar.



passou aqui em celorico (sou considerado litoral eheh) algum granizo, mt vento mas rapido. ouve-se trovejar ao longe


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Jan 2014 às 04:32)

Olhem por aqui até a bicharada se assusta, anda uma ratazana em cima do telhado do vizinho


----------



## bigfire (4 Jan 2014 às 04:34)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Olhem por aqui até a bicharada se assusta, anda uma ratazana em cima do telhado do vizinho



Qual é o animal que a esta hora anda em cima de um telhado, pelo menos podia ser um que tivesse asas


----------



## fishisco (4 Jan 2014 às 04:35)

e uma ratazana meteolouca


----------



## MSantos (4 Jan 2014 às 04:38)

fishisco disse:


> e uma ratazana meteolouca



A ratazana deve estar a procurar um local para montar o tripé da maquina fotográfica  ----- >


----------



## bigfire (4 Jan 2014 às 04:42)

Só falta esperar pela neve amanhã, será a nossa vez de relatar um bom evento, espero eu, ainda se ouve alguns trovões, tá a ser uma noite bastante interessante.


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Jan 2014 às 04:44)

Por aqui nada de interessante, tirando a ratazana que ia ''malhando'' do telhado abaixo. 

Vento forte, sem chuva. 11.9ºC


----------



## fishisco (4 Jan 2014 às 04:46)

aqui trovejou, caiu granizo, choveu e ta mt vento. estou a 400m de altitude e vou perder o melhor, a neve


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Jan 2014 às 04:46)

Olha eu dizer que não chove, e agora está cá uma chuvada...


----------



## Hermano1x (4 Jan 2014 às 04:49)

chove muito mesmo


----------



## bigfire (4 Jan 2014 às 04:49)

Lá se vai a ratazana, neve por aqui continua nos 750 metros, bem podia descer mais 100 metros a cota.


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Jan 2014 às 05:19)

Bom, continua o temporal de vento, e chuva mal se vê...


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Jan 2014 às 05:55)

Despeço-me com uma valente ventania, chuva moderada e trovoada dispersa e pouco frequente. 11.8ºC


----------



## RaFa (4 Jan 2014 às 08:15)

Bom dia.

Torre:

Highest Gust Today:
130.0 km/h - (07:20)


----------



## Geiras (4 Jan 2014 às 08:50)

Chove com muita intensidade desde as 8h20 por Castelo Branco, com algumas rajadas mais fortes. Trovoada até agora ainda nada.


----------



## MeteoMontalegre (4 Jan 2014 às 09:12)

Ja cai água neve em Montalegre...


----------



## Luso Meteo (4 Jan 2014 às 09:15)

MeteoMontalegre disse:


> Ja cai água neve em Montalegre...


Não era suposto a cota já andar nos 1000 m...


----------



## MeteoMontalegre (4 Jan 2014 às 09:23)

Meteofan disse:


> Não era suposto a cota já andar nos 1000 m...



Já está a nevar ....


----------



## Scuderia (4 Jan 2014 às 09:25)

Meteofan disse:


> Não era suposto a cota já andar nos 1000 m...



Montalegre tem condições magicas para nevar facilmente  

Daqui a nada saio do Porto para lá para perder mais um dia na Neve


----------



## Luso Meteo (4 Jan 2014 às 09:26)

Scuderia disse:


> Montalegre tem condições magicas para nevar facilmente


Pelo que vejo no GFS a esta hora a cota deveria andar nos 1400 m. Talvez um bom prenuncio, talvez as cotas baixem um pouco mais que o previsto...


----------



## Dan (4 Jan 2014 às 09:52)

Bom dia

Muita chuva e vento é o que temos tido toda a madrugada e manhã. Agora começa também a baixar a temperatura, 5,6ºC neste momento.


----------



## jPdF (4 Jan 2014 às 10:07)

Por Viseu a temperatura esta mais baixa que o previsto pelo GFS, inclusive pelo IMPA.
Sigo com 6.9°C , chuva moderada e vento fraco.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (4 Jan 2014 às 10:14)

começa a tempestade de neve na gralheira autentico!! ha 10 minutos nao nevava e agora ja está tudo branco!!


----------



## gomes.marco (4 Jan 2014 às 10:16)

jPdF disse:


> Por Viseu a temperatura esta mais baixa que o previsto pelo GFS, inclusive pelo IMPA.
> Sigo com 6.9°C , chuva moderada e vento fraco.


sera que neva por viseu?


----------



## Luso Meteo (4 Jan 2014 às 10:17)

Neste momento parece que já neva a altitudes de 1000 m ou até menos... Curioso que a temperatura na torre a 2000 m ainda é de 0º, o frio ainda nao deve la ter chegado.


----------



## jPdF (4 Jan 2014 às 10:20)

gomes.marco disse:


> sera que neva por viseu?



Viseu não creio, mas pelas serras aqui há volta e na vertente norte do distrito deverá nevar. 
Montemuro, Leomil, Lapa, Freita e eventualmente o Caramulo poderá receber ainda alguma acumulação.


----------



## gomes.marco (4 Jan 2014 às 10:25)

em penalva do castelo o vento simplesmente virou de Direcção... neste momento sopra do norte e bem mais calmo....
choveu muito entra as 6 da manha e as nove acompanhado de granizo...
sigo com 6.3 graus


----------



## gomes.marco (4 Jan 2014 às 10:27)

jPdF disse:


> Viseu não creio, mas pelas serras aqui há volta e na vertente norte do distrito deverá nevar.
> Montemuro, Leomil, Lapa, Freita e eventualmente o Caramulo poderá receber ainda alguma acumulação.


nao nos podemos esquecer que ja neva a cotas mais baixas do que previam


----------



## Z13 (4 Jan 2014 às 10:43)

Bom dia!

Por Bragança a chuva tem sido farta, já recolhi *24mm* nas últimas 8 horas!

a temperatura está em queda e chove com *3,4ºC*... era menos em bocadinho que a gente precisava!!!!


----------



## Luso Meteo (4 Jan 2014 às 10:47)

Aí por Montalegre acumula ou nem por isso?


----------



## baojoao (4 Jan 2014 às 10:48)

Em Nelas vento muito forte e chuva forte. Trovejou logo pela manhã. Agora estão cerca de 7ºC


----------



## bejacorreia (4 Jan 2014 às 10:52)

Em Mangualde a noite foi turbulenta, com imensa chuva, vento forte com rajadas muito fortes. A trovoada foi pouca e só por volta das 07h40m.
Atualmente chove de forma moderada com rajadas de vento forte.


----------



## AnDré (4 Jan 2014 às 11:00)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> começa a tempestade de neve na gralheira autentico!! ha 10 minutos nao nevava e agora ja está tudo branco!!




Volta a nevar.
Só que está difícil pegar a neve.
Está tudo encharcado.


----------



## jPdF (4 Jan 2014 às 11:05)

Efeito Foehn bem vísivel neste evento.
Neste momento na serra da Estrela:
Loriga (Vertente Norte) - 800m - 5ºC
Penhas da Saude (Vertente Sul) - 1500m - 7.4ºC
(Geograficamente os dois locais distam não mais que 12 km)

Por Viseu: 6,5ºC , chuva fraca e vento fraco do quadrante norte.


----------



## joselamego (4 Jan 2014 às 11:08)

Por Lamego chove bem e temperatura em descida. 5 graus


----------



## AnDré (4 Jan 2014 às 11:10)

jPdF disse:


> Efeito Foehn bem vísivel neste evento.
> Neste momento na serra da Estrela:
> Loriga (Vertente Norte) - 800m - 5ºC
> Penhas da Saude (Vertente Sul) - 1500m - 7.4ºC
> ...



É a estação que está com problemas, com certeza.

Até porque pela webcam se vê nevar e bem, nas Penhas da Saúde.


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Jan 2014 às 11:12)

Por aqui a madrugada foi de aguaceiros e vento forte as vezes com rajadas impressionantes, so trovejou de manha, mas foi coisa pouca...


----------



## jPdF (4 Jan 2014 às 11:15)

AnDré disse:


> Até porque pela webcam se vê nevar e bem, nas Penhas da Saúde.



Não vi a cam, e para o efeito e apesar das altitudes até me pareceu uma diferença aceitável tendo em conta o tipo de orografia e as condições das entradas deste género.


----------



## amarusp (4 Jan 2014 às 11:17)

jPdF disse:


> Efeito Foehn bem vísivel neste evento.
> Neste momento na serra da Estrela:
> Loriga (Vertente Norte) - 800m - 5ºC
> Penhas da Saude (Vertente Sul) - 1500m - 7.4ºC
> ...



Uma pequena retificação, Loriga fica na vertente sudoeste da estrela.


----------



## tiaguh7 (4 Jan 2014 às 11:21)

Temperatura a subir neste momento em Bragança...Porque???? :S


----------



## Dan (4 Jan 2014 às 11:22)

Porque parou de chover. Assim que comece novamente a chover da temperatura deve descer.


----------



## Luso Meteo (4 Jan 2014 às 11:22)

tiaguh7 disse:


> Temperatura a subir neste momento em Bragança...Porque???? :S



Provavelmente parou a precipitação.


----------



## MeteoMontalegre (4 Jan 2014 às 11:22)

Por aqui para já acumula, mas ainda muito pouco, a intensidade baixou e aumentou o vento com rajadas fortes.. 
fotos e videos: 
https://www.facebook.com/meteomontalegre
<img src="https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/3838855/meteo/DSC07929.JPG" >


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jan 2014 às 11:27)

Bom dia .

Está cá um mau tempo ...sim senhora ,muita chuvinha com muita corrente de ar na rua ,a temperatura já começou a descer ,então por aqui desde de madrugada e manhã muito barulho da chuva e do vento muito forte,com 8.6º e o vento que estava de W a virar para NW,até ao momento de  25.4mm.

Entre as 7/8h tive um rate de 66.8 mm/h .


----------



## bartotaveira (4 Jan 2014 às 11:32)

Boas.


Está a nevar com intensidade por aqui há cerca de 15 minutos mas sem acumulação.

A temperatura caiu para 1ºC.

Enquanto escrevia parou de nevar...


----------



## Dan (4 Jan 2014 às 11:33)

Mais um aguaceiro e este já com alguma água-neve.


----------



## Luso Meteo (4 Jan 2014 às 11:34)

Estamos quase no periodo de maior frio que deverá ser a partir de agora e até às  14\15 h. Vamos ver até onde baixam as cotas.


----------



## james (4 Jan 2014 às 11:35)

Bom dia , madrugada e manha tempestuosas com chuva intensa , vento forte , granizo e trovoada , muita trovoada .

Neste momento chove alguma coisa . ainda a pouco trovejou  e caiu granizo .

Dados atuais : 

Tatual :  9.4 ° e a descer

hr :  95 %

vento : 0.7 m / s

pressao :  1015 

em relacao a precipitacao estou com alguns problemas e nao tenho valores fidedignos


----------



## Z13 (4 Jan 2014 às 11:37)

Estou no centro da cidade e já neva!!


----------



## tiaguh7 (4 Jan 2014 às 11:37)

Ontem disse aos meus amigos que a chuva hoje ia passar a neve por volta do meio-dia...espero não os desapontar


----------



## james (4 Jan 2014 às 11:52)

james disse:


> Bom dia , madrugada e manha tempestuosas com chuva intensa , vento forte , granizo e trovoada , muita trovoada .
> 
> Neste momento chove alguma coisa . ainda a pouco trovejou  e caiu granizo
> .
> ...



Nao sei por que diabo eu coloquei um comentario no seguimento Litoral Norte e apareceu no Interior  Norte e Centro . 

Peco desculpa ao pessoal deste seguimento .


----------



## João Pedro (4 Jan 2014 às 11:53)

Z13 disse:


> Estou no centro da cidade e já neva!!


Fotos por favor ou então não aconteceu!


----------



## Z13 (4 Jan 2014 às 11:59)

João Pedro disse:


> Fotos por favor ou então não aconteceu!




Foi só pelo desafio!!! Pq a qualidade com o telefone deixa muito a desejar!!! - um abraço Joao!


----------



## cm3pt (4 Jan 2014 às 12:00)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1hdTZFYeG4&feature=youtu.be

Aqui esta um pequeno video da trovoada de ontem a noite. Não está grande coisa, mas foi o que se conseguiu arranjar.


----------



## João Pedro (4 Jan 2014 às 12:01)

@Z13: Já dá para ver uns farrapitos!  Obrigado!


----------



## bigfire (4 Jan 2014 às 12:05)

Por aqui agora chove com alguma inrensidade, nota-se que as serras já têm alguma neve, esperar que a cota desça ainda mais.


----------



## Luso Meteo (4 Jan 2014 às 12:07)

Neste momento com a humidade a baixar, pode cair água-neve com temperaturas próximas de 3º, por isso acredito que possa cair água-neve a 500\550 m nestas proximas 2\3 horas.


----------



## cm3pt (4 Jan 2014 às 12:16)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

E uma foto bem elucidativa. A qualidade nao e a melhor mas ainda se ve a noite ficar quase igual ao dia


----------



## Norther (4 Jan 2014 às 12:17)

por aqui a temperatura ronda os 6ºC com algum vento por vezes com rajadas na ordem dos 30km/h, vai chuviscando.

na Serra vai nevando bem mas pelo que me disseram esta difícil acumular bem na Torre devido ao vento forte que se faz sentir no planalto varrendo a neve para as encostas


----------



## Z13 (4 Jan 2014 às 12:22)

Por Bragança o céu descobriu um bocadinho. Dá para observar as serras em volta com acumulação cerca dos 900m em Nogueira e Montesinho. Na cidade agora não cai nada...  a neve foi uma amostra de 15/20 minutos...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (4 Jan 2014 às 12:24)

Água neve em Paradela de Monforte, Chaves a 640m...


----------



## bigfire (4 Jan 2014 às 12:35)

A temperatura continua a descer bem, sigo com 6,5º depois do aguaceiro forte.


----------



## Norther (4 Jan 2014 às 12:36)




----------



## Talhada (4 Jan 2014 às 12:36)

Na gralheira ja volta a nevar! Agora com acumulação


----------



## Hermano1x (4 Jan 2014 às 12:39)

Disseram a pouco que estava a nevar na zona industrial de vila real!


----------



## MeteoMontalegre (4 Jan 2014 às 12:43)

Depois de algum abrandamento, em Montalegre volta a nevar com bastante intensidade, vento forte com rajadas muito fortes ...  Enquanto escrevi a msg já está outra vez tudo mais calmo 
video: 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=629400483762209&set=vb.624214247614166&type=2&theater


----------



## Dan (4 Jan 2014 às 12:46)

Forte aguaceiro de neve agora.


----------



## João Pedro (4 Jan 2014 às 12:47)

MeteoMontalegre disse:


> Depois de algum abrandamento, em Montalegre volta a nevar com bastante intensidade, vento forte com rajadas muito fortes ...  Enquanto escrevi a msg já está outra vez tudo mais calmo
> video:
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=629400483762209&set=vb.624214247614166&type=2&theater


Que lindo pá!


----------



## salgado (4 Jan 2014 às 12:48)

Bom dia. aqui no Sabugal estão 4º. Será que neva na Guarda? Está com céu de neve...


----------



## PedroNTSantos (4 Jan 2014 às 12:50)

Por aqui um aguaceiro, a espaços com algum granizo, com temperatura nos 5ºC; a neve já começa a ser visível no topo da encosta da cidade! 

Final de madrugada e manhã de muita chuva...


----------



## Dan (4 Jan 2014 às 13:03)

Quando começou este último aguaceiro de neve, 20 minutos atrás.





Continuam os aguaceiros de neve por aqui.


----------



## Z13 (4 Jan 2014 às 13:05)

Agora na cidade...


----------



## Norther (4 Jan 2014 às 13:08)

tenho informação que já neva em Trancoso com muito vento


----------



## bigfire (4 Jan 2014 às 13:12)

Será que só aqui é que o sol brilha, temperatura a subir.


----------



## Hermano1x (4 Jan 2014 às 13:15)

bigfire disse:


> Será que só aqui é que o sol brilha, temperatura a subir.



É tudo ao lado aqui na bila


----------



## ppereira (4 Jan 2014 às 13:17)

Informaram me que ja neva também na Guarda


----------



## Nickname (4 Jan 2014 às 13:22)

Aqui o Sol brilha pela primeira vez em muitos dias.


----------



## Royal Village (4 Jan 2014 às 13:22)

Hermano1x disse:


> É tudo ao lado aqui na bila



Temperatura a baixar, nublosidade a aumentar.


----------



## Z13 (4 Jan 2014 às 13:24)

Ainda não coalha.... A temperatura está em um grau...


----------



## joselamego (4 Jan 2014 às 13:56)

Aqui caiu água-neve e granizo.serra meadas branca.Temperatura atual 2,5


----------



## Dan (4 Jan 2014 às 14:07)

Umas fotos deste último aguaceiro, por aqui.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (4 Jan 2014 às 14:08)

Por aqui, por volta das 13:53 tivemos um água-neve e algum granizo e, passado esse breve aguaceiro, era visível uma acumulação muito ligeira acima dos 1000/1100m.

Parece-me que não deve passar disto...


----------



## Luso Meteo (4 Jan 2014 às 14:14)

Na Gralheira tá bonito


----------



## Nickname (4 Jan 2014 às 14:16)

Apenas chuva por aqui, se é para não nevar, bem que podiam estar 10ºC em vez de 3 ou 4ºC


----------



## Mix (4 Jan 2014 às 14:40)

Tou no sabugueiro, esta' a neviscar... sem acumulação. 
A estrada a partir daqui esta cortada.


----------



## gomes.marco (4 Jan 2014 às 14:57)

aqui em penalva do castelo ja nao cai uma pinga desde 12:15 o ceu esta quase limpo, mas o vento continua forte


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jan 2014 às 15:18)

Boas...por aqui já faz sol ...tudo mais calmo depois do ultimo aguaceiro,que fez baixar bastante a temperatura atá aos 6.5ºC e aumentar a conta da  com 27.4mm,com 7.6ºC e vento mais calmo de WNW.


----------



## jotackosta (4 Jan 2014 às 15:19)

Neva de novo em Gralheira. 

Por aqui, brilha o sol!!


----------



## PedroNTSantos (4 Jan 2014 às 15:48)

Um novo aguaceiro pintou mais de branco as encostas da cidade. Cá por baixo deixou algum granizo e alguns flocos perdidos na chuva


----------



## salgado (4 Jan 2014 às 16:25)

Um não evento aqui. Nem no Pico de Xalma (tem só 1500 metros) há neve...


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Jan 2014 às 16:57)

por aqui a tarde ja foi de algumas abertas, a deixarem passar o sol, o vento tambem abrandou bastante, sopra agora fraco... sigo com 9.1ºC


----------



## MeteoMontalegre (4 Jan 2014 às 17:01)

Montalegre: 
A tarde foi calma sem queda de neve, com algumas abertas por onde o sol ainda espreitou. Neste momento voltam a cair uns flocos mas nada de especial... 
Acumulação significativa ficou abaixo do esperado.. Só registei acumulação acima de 5cm nas cotas superiores aos 1200m (serra do larouco, Padroso, Mourela) 
Fotos da base da serra do Larouco e outras zonas:  
https://www.facebook.com/meteomontalegre


----------



## joselamego (4 Jan 2014 às 17:07)

Aqui por Lamego o melhor que houve foi água-neve por volta das 14 h.Agora apenas nublado e frio.Tempetatura atual: 4


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jan 2014 às 17:22)

Boas ,por aqui o céu já passou quase a limpo,agora é so ar  a correr de NW,com 7.3ºC 76%HR.

Dados de hoje 3.4ºC / 10.9ºC e 27.4mm.


----------



## Dan (4 Jan 2014 às 17:39)

A acumulação nas serras aqui à volta deve andar pelos 900m ou um pouco menos. Parece que do lado da Serra da Nogueira (as duas primeiras fotos) a acumulação começa mais a baixo que do lado de Montesinho.


----------



## Serrano (4 Jan 2014 às 17:41)

3.6ºC no Sarzedo, com muito vento e alguns aguaceiros de neve, mas sem qualquer acumulação.


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Jan 2014 às 17:59)

Boa tarde. Os aguaceiros acho que já deram o que tinham a dar por hoje.
Já não me recordava de uma tempestade destas(trovoada, granizo, rajadas muito fortes e chuva também por vezes forte) há muito tempo. 

Não tenho anemómetro, mas acho que se justificava um alerta laranja de vento para aqui, e gostava de poder confirmar isso.

Passei a noite em claro, a verdadeira festa foi só entre 7.00h e as 8:00, com o pico máximo entre a primeira meia hora deste intervalo. Choveu forte acompanhado de pepitas de granizo (acho que lhe chamam sleet), as rajadas aumentaram substancialmente e a trovoada foi aparecendo de forma um pouco dispersa, mas com maior frequência. A rua estava caótica, a chuva e o granizo andavam ao sabor do vento. Na última meia hora houve só chuva forte e claro o vento a acompanhar. O início desta madrugada e resto da manhã foi basicamente vento forte e chuva moderada. 

No que toca à neve, mais uma vez o Caramulo ficou a ver navios a temperatura mínima por aqui que a estação reteu foi 5.6ºC às 14:51h aquando um aguaceiro moderado e de resto a temperatura foi subindo, deram-se ainda alguns aguaceiros fracos à cerca de uma hora, e a temperatura foi subindo, com as abertas solarengas.

Sigo com 6.9ºC e céu nublado com abertas.


----------



## panda (4 Jan 2014 às 18:11)

Por aqui nada se especial nem muito vento nem muita chuva
Temperatura actual *6.2ºC* e *75%Hr*
 acumulada *15.5mm*
Wind chill *5ºC*


----------



## Geiras (4 Jan 2014 às 18:53)

Hoje de manhã, perto de Castelo Branco.


----------



## MaurícioMoreira (4 Jan 2014 às 19:21)

Hoje na Serra de Montemuro:

Gralheira(1140m):





[/IMG]

Vila Boa de Cima(800m):





[/IMG]

Portas de Montemuro(1220m):





[/IMG]
Esteve a nevar intensamente acima dos 800 metros desde as 12h ate as 16, mas simplesmente não acumulava.


----------



## Geiras (4 Jan 2014 às 19:23)

E os terrenos vão ficando alagados.


----------



## jPdF (4 Jan 2014 às 20:21)

Geiras disse:


> E os terrenos vão ficando alagados.



É verdade, aqui por cima os teremos também já estão saturados.

Rio Sátão, hoje:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jan 2014 às 20:27)

Boas,céu limpo e vento fraco,com 4.7ºC .


----------



## MaurícioMoreira (4 Jan 2014 às 20:47)

De notar também, no evento de hoje na Serra de Montemuro, presenciei mais uma vez thundersnow, não sei se é relevante ou não dizer isto aqui, mas se não estou em erro, é um evento raro...


----------



## Scuderia (4 Jan 2014 às 21:09)

Mais um dia brilhante por Montalegre

Neve , sol , queda de neve e muito vento , tive um bocado de tudo o que tornou fantástico este dia. 

Dos 3 eventos de neve para já o de dia 25 Dezembro foi mais forte , este vem logo a seguir  

Deixo algumas fotos , para não "sobrecarregar" o topico e deixo mais tarde o link para Meteomontalegre para quem quiser ver o resto 




























Link: https://www.facebook.com/meteomontalegre?fref=ts


----------



## Agreste (4 Jan 2014 às 21:20)

MaurícioMoreira disse:


> De notar também, no evento de hoje na Serra de Montemuro, presenciei mais uma vez thundersnow, não sei se é relevante ou não dizer isto aqui, mas se não estou em erro, é um evento raro...



Não é muito frequente não.. aguaceiros de neve acompanhados de trovoada.


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Jan 2014 às 21:29)

Agreste disse:


> Não é muito frequente não.. aguaceiros de neve acompanhados de trovoada.



Eu que o diga... Geralmente aqui pela cova de Tondela está a nevar noutros sítios, e aqui vê-se trovoada e granizo, aconteceu por duas vezes no ano passado, quando as cotas de neve desceram muito.

Terra do nunca mesmo, só tenho pena que o Caramulo vá pelo mesmo caminho.

Há uns tempos em conversa com uma pessoa de Geografia, foi-me dito que abertura da A25 é uma das grandes culpadas na falta de Neve por Viseu, já que permite a entrada de muita humidade. Não sei se será verdade ou não, mas fiquei a pensar.


----------



## MaurícioMoreira (4 Jan 2014 às 21:38)

Agreste disse:


> Não é muito frequente não.. aguaceiros de neve acompanhados de trovoada.



Já não é a primeira nem a segunda vez que ocorre trovoada num aguaceiro *só *de neve aqui na serra. Por acaso acho curioso porque vê-se o clarão mas o barulho parece mais abafado do que se fosse chuva, deve ser por causa da tendência que a neve tem a isolar o som, penso eu...não sei, deixo isto para os entendidos


----------



## INFANTE (4 Jan 2014 às 21:45)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Eu que o diga... Geralmente aqui pela cova de Tondela está a nevar noutros sítios, e aqui vê-se trovoada e granizo, aconteceu por duas vezes no ano passado, quando as cotas de neve desceram muito.
> 
> Terra do nunca mesmo, só tenho pena que o Caramulo vá pelo mesmo caminho.
> 
> Há uns tempos em conversa com uma pessoa de Geografia, foi-me dito que abertura da A25 é uma das grandes culpadas na falta de Neve por Viseu, já que permite a entrada de muita humidade. Não sei se será verdade ou não, mas fiquei a pensar.



Esse amigo devia era ter dito que desde que se construiu a barragem da Aguieira, os fenómenos de neve em Viseu e para Sul de Viseu incluindo a Serra do Caramulo tornaram-se cada vez mais raros e contam-se pelos dedos das mãos...inclusive quando está a nevar a cotas mais baixas em locais próximos e mais a norte do concelho ou distrito.


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Jan 2014 às 21:49)

INFANTE disse:


> Esse amigo devia era ter dito que desde que se construiu a barragem da Aguieira, os fenómenos de neve em Viseu e para Sul de Viseu incluindo a Serra do Caramulo tornaram-se cada vez mais raros e contam-se pelos dedos das mãos...inclusive quando está a nevar a cotas mais baixas em locais próximos e mais a norte do concelho ou distrito.



O que é facto é que há vários anos atrás as pessoas que vinham morar para Viseu tinham na ideia que era uma cidade fria e com neve, nos últimos tempos perdeu essa reputação.

Pelo menos a da neve...


----------



## Miguel96 (4 Jan 2014 às 21:55)

A Serra da Gralheira ainda apresenta um bom acumulado de neve.

Imagem da Webcam


----------



## MaurícioMoreira (4 Jan 2014 às 22:04)

Miguel96 disse:


> A Serra da Gralheira ainda apresenta um bom acumulado de neve.



Deixa-me só fazer uma correcção que já reparei que existe muita gente neste forum que comete o mesmo erro, não leve a mal...
É que isto não é a Serra da Gralheira, é sim a aldeia da Gralheira. São locais distintos, a Serra da Gralheira fica perto de Sao Pedro do Sul, e a aldeia da Gralheira fica na serra de Montemuro. Desculpem o off-topic e não me levem a mal por favor


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jan 2014 às 22:27)

Boas,limpo e sem vento,com 3.6ºC .


----------



## 38quim (4 Jan 2014 às 23:59)

Em Vila Real estão 7ºC, com céu encoberto!!


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Jan 2014 às 00:08)

Pinga por aqui com 6.0ºC. Se agora viesse uma massa de ar frio é que era


----------



## panda (5 Jan 2014 às 00:13)

Temperatura nos *5.2ºC*


----------



## ferreira5 (5 Jan 2014 às 00:14)

A serra da Nogueira tinha uma boa acumulação estive lá e até andei de trenó!


----------



## ricardop120 (5 Jan 2014 às 00:35)

está tudo calmo por aqui, não ha vento, céu nublado e sigo com 7.3ºC


----------



## joselamego (5 Jan 2014 às 01:07)

Aqui por Lamego algum vento e chuviscou à pouco
temperatura atual 4


----------



## Dematos (5 Jan 2014 às 01:37)

ola' a todos,
inauguro assim a minha participacao neste forum; por aqui 6.° , pouco nublado  ou limpo com nevoeiro a formar-se nas zonas baixas e sem vento!


----------



## dahon (5 Jan 2014 às 02:09)

Mr. Neves disse:


> O que é facto é que há vários anos atrás as pessoas que vinham morar para Viseu tinham na ideia que era uma cidade fria e com neve, nos últimos tempos perdeu essa reputação.
> 
> Pelo menos a da neve...



Bem, como viseense desconhecia essa reputação.
O ser uma cidade fria depende da perspectiva, comparando com Faro por exemplo é fria, comparando com Bragança ou Guarda não me parece. Se considerarmos fria por ter mínimas abaixo 0ºC e máximas abaixo dos 5ºC, nesse caso acho que ainda se pode considerar uma cidade fria, no Inverno claro.
Em relação à neve, Viseu(cidade) nunca teve fama pela neve, tanto agora como antigamente havia anos que podia nevar mais do que uma vez e com acumulação como haver anos seguidos sem neve. A conjugação de factores necessários para haver neve em Viseu não é assim tão comum, portanto não é de admirar a ausência prolongada de neve em Viseu.

E para terminar porque o texto já vai longo, para mim a "key sentence" para ocorrer neve em Viseu é "frio instalado" sem isso na minha muito pouca experiência muito dificilmente neva.

Cumps


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Jan 2014 às 02:17)

dahon disse:


> Bem, como viseense desconhecia essa reputação.
> O ser uma cidade fria depende da perspectiva, comparando com Faro por exemplo é fria, comparando com Bragança ou Guarda não me parece. Se considerarmos fria por ter mínimas abaixo 0ºC e máximas abaixo dos 5ºC, nesse caso acho que ainda se pode considerar uma cidade fria, no Inverno claro.
> Em relação à neve, Viseu(cidade) nunca teve fama pela neve, tanto agora como antigamente havia anos que podia nevar mais do que uma vez e com acumulação como haver anos seguidos sem neve. A conjugação de factores necessários para haver neve em Viseu não é assim tão comum, portanto não é de admirar a ausência prolongada de neve em Viseu.
> 
> ...



Não quis dizer que Viseu fosse uma cidade onde nevasse à farta. Só quis dizer que acho que de há uns anos a esta parte o fenómeno é cada vez mais raro na própria cidade e na parte sul do distrito.


----------



## Stinger (5 Jan 2014 às 02:56)

MaurícioMoreira disse:


> De notar também, no evento de hoje na Serra de Montemuro, presenciei mais uma vez thundersnow, não sei se é relevante ou não dizer isto aqui, mas se não estou em erro, é um evento raro...



Eu que o diga  

Queria ver pelo menos neve fofinha e nao gelo como tinha visto na serra da estrela . E em toda a minha existencia lá fui ver algo "novo" apenas neve fofinha e levei com isto :


Thundersnow , boa tempestade e tava a ver que ia la ficar enterrado


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jan 2014 às 11:09)

Bom dia.

Nevoeiro cerrado ...sem vento e com 8.3ºC .


----------



## Dan (5 Jan 2014 às 11:14)

Bom dia

Nevoeiro também por estas bandas e com valores de temperatura relativamente altos. Lá se vai a neve.
Por enquanto ainda vai resistindo aqui à volta.


----------



## Norther (5 Jan 2014 às 13:08)

Dematos disse:


> ola' a todos,
> inauguro assim a minha participacao neste forum; por aqui 6.° , pouco nublado  ou limpo com nevoeiro a formar-se nas zonas baixas e sem vento!



Bem vindo Dematos  mais um Beirão e do Distrito Castelo Branco, podias éra identificar melhor o sitio onde reportas porque sul da Beira Baixa é muito vago  abraso


----------



## bigfire (5 Jan 2014 às 13:17)

Mr. Neves disse:


> O que é facto é que há vários anos atrás as pessoas que vinham morar para Viseu tinham na ideia que era uma cidade fria e com neve, nos últimos tempos perdeu essa reputação.
> 
> Pelo menos a da neve...



Sem me querer meter na conversa, desculpem, o mesmo se passa aqui por Vila Real, dizem os meus avós, e os meus pais, que costumava nevar 1 ou 2 vezes por cada inverno, mas hoje em dia não é isso que se tem passado. Só para se ter uma ideia antes do nevão de 10/01/2010, a única vez que tinha nevado a cota da cidade tinha sido no dia 9/01/2009, antes disso nada de especial, mesmo nada, e só para recuar mais, e para se ter a noção, antes destes episódios, o único nevão parecido com os dois anteriores tinha sido em ......1997, parece surreal, mas é verdade, o que vale é que temos 2 belas serras aqui ao lado, o Alvão e o Marão. As mudanças não são só em Viseu, por aqui também nota-se, praticamente já vão 4 anos da última vez que a cidade viu neve, e pelo que parece assim continuará,


----------



## Dematos (5 Jan 2014 às 13:22)

Bom dia, 
pela zona sul do concelho de Vila Velha de Rodao nublado com o sol a espreitar de vez em quando! 13.°!


----------



## MaurícioMoreira (5 Jan 2014 às 13:29)

bigfire disse:


> Sem me querer meter na conversa, desculpem, o mesmo se passa aqui por Vila Real, dizem os meus avós, e os meus pais, que costumava nevar 1 ou 2 vezes por cada inverno, mas hoje em dia não é isso que se tem passado. Só para se ter uma ideia antes do nevão de 10/01/2010, a única vez que tinha nevado a cota da cidade tinha sido no dia 9/01/2009, antes disso nada de especial, mesmo nada, e só para recuar mais, e para se ter a noção, antes destes episódios, o único nevão parecido com os dois anteriores tinha sido em ......1997, parece surreal, mas é verdade, o que vale é que temos 2 belas serras aqui ao lado, o Alvão e o Marão. As mudanças não são só em Viseu, por aqui também nota-se, praticamente já vão 4 anos da última vez que a cidade viu neve, e pelo que parece assim continuará,



Penso que esta aparente ausência de neve não se resume apenas às baixas/médias altitudes. Os meus avós contavam-me que antigamente, no inicio do século 20, chegava a haver acumulações de 4 metros de neve na serra de Montemuro, e não eram poucos os anos que ainda havia neve nos pontos mais altos no mês de Agosto. Comparando com o que vejo agora, o máximo de acumulação que vi até hoje na serra foi de 1,20m, e apenas consegui ver neve até ao mês de Junho. Tirem as conclusões que quiserem, mas já não há Invernos a sério há muito tempo. Desculpem o off-topic mas como foi levantada a questão aqui...


----------



## Z13 (5 Jan 2014 às 13:59)

Temperatura em subida, como previsto, com a máxima actual de *9,2ºC*.

A mínima ficou nos *2,6ºC* e já recolhi *4mm* durante a noite e manhã.


----------



## MSantos (5 Jan 2014 às 14:08)

Dematos disse:


> Bom dia,
> pela zona sul do concelho de Vila Velha de Rodao nublado com o sol a espreitar de vez em quando! 13.°!



Bem-vindo!

Ainda não havia ninguém a postar dessa zona por isso participa!


----------



## MeteoMontalegre (5 Jan 2014 às 15:33)

Por aqui a neve já derreteu .. 
Hoje já vamos com 16, 5mm 
Temperatura anda a volta dos 8 graus
Cont. de bom domingo...


----------



## Serrano (5 Jan 2014 às 17:42)

Chuva fraca no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 8.5ºC.


----------



## Dematos (5 Jan 2014 às 18:24)

Por aqui, nublado durante toda a tarde, acabou de chuviscar durante cerca de 1 hora e agora parou. 13.°!


----------



## panda (5 Jan 2014 às 18:31)

Céu nublado e por vezes chuva fraca. vento fraco
Temperatura actual *11.2ºC* e *89%Hr*
 acumulada *1.7mm*


----------



## ricardop120 (5 Jan 2014 às 20:54)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu encoberto, apenas com alguma chuva fraca agora para o final da tarde. praticamente não houve vento. 

extremos: 

6.4ºC minima
14.8ºC máxima

atuais: céu encoberto, sem chuva e sigo com 11.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jan 2014 às 21:28)

Boas,o nevoeiro pairou por estas bandas até ao meio da tarde ,depois chuviscou e o nevoeiro levantou,dia sem vento ,com 10.2ºC e nublado...vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 4.6ºC / 10.8ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Jan 2014 às 21:57)

Chuviscos ao longo do dia e por agora vento fraco, e céu nublado.

11.3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jan 2014 às 23:09)

Algum vento de SWS,com 10.5ºC e nublado .


----------



## Norther (6 Jan 2014 às 00:26)

Boas noites por aqui a temperatura ronda 9ºC com vento fraco e por vezes vai chuviscando.

A tarde fui ate a serra de passeio e apenas vi neve acima dos 1300m um ou outro "retalho" encontrando acumulação de jeito aos 1500m, a neve derrete a grande velocidade ate na Torre omde acumulou muito pouco derivado aos fortes ventos que a empurravam para as encostas.


----------



## Dematos (6 Jan 2014 às 02:01)

Aqui, nublado, sem chuva com vento fraco e 11,5.°!


----------



## MeteoMontalegre (6 Jan 2014 às 09:43)

Bom dia, 
Hoje já vamos com 30mm de precipitação registados na estação meteo, e a chuva continua moderada a forte. temperatura ronda os 8º .. 
vento moderado do quadrante sudoeste, oeste.

Boa semana 
cumps


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jan 2014 às 11:14)

Bom dia .

Por aqui a semana começou com ....ainda fraca ,com 10.6ºC e vento de SWS.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jan 2014 às 12:22)

Hoje a temperatura desde as 0h...ainda só oscilou um grau ,com 11.0ºC e a chuva fraca continua .


----------



## Dematos (6 Jan 2014 às 12:38)

Boas,
comecou a chover agora, de forma moderada, vento fraco!


----------



## panda (6 Jan 2014 às 14:48)

Boas tardes
Chuva fraca e vento fraco
Temperatura *10.8ºC* e *99%Hr*
 acumulada *6.2mm*


----------



## jonyyy (6 Jan 2014 às 15:49)

Boas

Mais um dia doentio por aqui, chuva moderada, nevoeiro bem cerrado e vento moderado a forte de S, temperatura estável nos 7ºC


----------



## panda (6 Jan 2014 às 18:24)

E continua a chuva  vento fraco 
Temperatura *11.5ºC* e *99%Hr*
 acumulada *12.2mm*


----------



## ricardop120 (6 Jan 2014 às 20:31)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu encoberto da parte da manha não choveu, apenas começou a chover por volta das 13h, mais coisa menos coisa. desde então ainda não parou, cai fraca mas intensa, pontualmente moderada, o vento também sopra fraco sigo com 12.3ºC... 

extremos: 
9.9ºC minima
13.6ºC máxima


----------



## Dematos (6 Jan 2014 às 20:44)

Boa noite,

chuva durante toda a tarde com algumas paragens, ora chuviscando ora moderada.
vento fraco, 13.°!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jan 2014 às 21:06)

Boas,a chuva fraca a moderada por cá continua juntamente com o vento a rolar com alguma intensidade ...de SSW,com 11.9ºC e até ao momento 5.0mm.

Dados de hoje 10.0ºC / 12.0ºC e 8.4mm


----------



## panda (6 Jan 2014 às 22:24)

Temperatura *11.8ºC* e *99%Hr*
 acumulada *21mm*


----------



## Dematos (7 Jan 2014 às 02:03)

Continua a mesma coisa, chove para chove, vento mais forte, 12.°!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jan 2014 às 11:44)

Bom dia .

Chuva e mais chuvinha ...toda a noite e manhã em cheio ,com 11.3ºC e agora mais fraca puxada a vento de SSW.


----------



## Dematos (7 Jan 2014 às 14:11)

Boas,

muito nublado, chuva fraca de vez em quando, vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jan 2014 às 14:18)

Boas ...agora a perder alguma força,mais fraca,hoje a temperatura desde as 0h só oscilou quatro déçimas ,com 11.4ºC e 22.0mm.


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Jan 2014 às 15:30)

Pequena vala que por estes dias de chuva se torna grande
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6W6cPDhhw0Y&feature=youtu.be


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jan 2014 às 17:53)

Boas,não para de ,neste momento moderada e vento fraco,com 26.0mm e 11.6ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Jan 2014 às 18:13)

Ribeiro do vale-Escuro- afluente do Rio Almonda no Paul do Boquilobo
O ribeiro tem +/- 1,60 de profundidade junto á linha da EPAL.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/IMG]


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jan 2014 às 18:17)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Ribeiro do vale-Escuro- afluente do Rio Almonda no Paul do Boquilobo
> O ribeiro tem +/- 1,60 de profundidade junto á linha da EPAL.



Boas Pedro1993, bem vindo ao Forum.

O topico correcto para postares é este:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguim...centro-janeiro-2014-a-7447-14.html#post407327


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Jan 2014 às 18:20)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas Pedro1993, bem vindo ao Forum.
> 
> O topico correcto para postares é este:
> 
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguim...centro-janeiro-2014-a-7447-14.html#post407327



Obrigado eu pensava que estava a postar no sítio certo, uma vez que sou do distrito de Santarem.


----------



## jonyyy (7 Jan 2014 às 18:45)

Boas

Por aqui foi mais um dia igual ao de ontem, e a anteontem, muita chuva, temperatura estável(entre 8 e 9ºC) e nevoeiro bem cerrado, contudo o vento hoje foi mais fraco de S e SW


----------



## panda (7 Jan 2014 às 19:11)

Mais um dia de chuva persistente 
Temperatura actual *10.8ºC* e *99º%Hr*


----------



## ricardop120 (7 Jan 2014 às 20:33)

boas

por aqui a noite e a manha foi de chuvinha, com algum vento durante a noite, já de dia praticamente não houve vento. de tarde praticamente não choveu, mas o céu esteve praticamente sempre encoberto. 

atualmente está o céu encoberto, não ha vento e sigo com 12.7ºC


----------



## Dematos (7 Jan 2014 às 22:03)

Deichou de chover a algumas horas, continua muito nublado sem vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jan 2014 às 22:12)

Boas,nublado e sem chuva já algum tempo,com 11.5ºC e vento fraco de sul.

Dados de hoje 11.1ºC / 11.6ºC e 28.0mm.


----------



## panda (8 Jan 2014 às 17:12)

Céu com alguma nebulosidade 
Temperatura *10.6ºC* e *80%Hr*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jan 2014 às 17:26)

Boa tarde .

Hoje dia para enxugar e limpar o jardim...muita folha  e tarde com ambiente agradavel e muito sol,até dei para andar de manga curta  ,com 12.7ºC e sem vento.

Dados de hoje 7.8ºC / 13.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jan 2014 às 19:37)

Vento muito fraco,com 11.1ºC 86%HR.


----------



## panda (8 Jan 2014 às 20:22)

Temperatura *10.1ºC* e *81%Hr*
Temperatura máxima de hoje *13.9ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (8 Jan 2014 às 20:39)

boas

por aqui o sol hoje já brilhou, apesar do céu estar geralmente nublado. soprou um vento fraco durante a manhã... 
atualmente o céu esta nublado, não ha vento e sigo com 11.2ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Jan 2014 às 20:52)

Céu pouco nublado e 9.4ºC. A última chuva abateu-se pela madrugada, sendo que o resto do dia foi de abertas.


----------



## Dematos (8 Jan 2014 às 22:22)

Aqui a mesma coisa durante o dia: pouco nublado, pouco vento, algum sol, dia agradavel.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jan 2014 às 22:53)

Tudo calmo ...com 10.0ºC 74%HR.


----------



## MSantos (9 Jan 2014 às 11:47)

Bom dia!

Manhã com algum sol e nuvens altas em Bragança, na estação da ESA estão uns amenos 9.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jan 2014 às 12:33)

Bom dia .

Boa manhã para o passeio matinal a pé ...o primeiro do ano ,não têm havido condições ,muito sol  e uma temperatura amena,com 16.1ºC e vento fraco de W.


----------



## panda (9 Jan 2014 às 13:06)

Bons dias 
Céu limpo e vento calmo
Temperatura *15.7ºC* e *47%Hr*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jan 2014 às 13:40)

Boas ...mais quentinho ,com 16.6ºC e que rica tarde que se está a por .


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Jan 2014 às 13:50)

Por aqui céu limpo, vento fraco e 19ºC de temperatura.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jan 2014 às 13:56)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Por aqui céu limpo, vento fraco e 19ºC de temperatura.



Pedro1993,não quero estar a ser chato,  mas tens que postar no topico Litoral Centro, se quiseres dá uma olhadela nos "critérios" / Divisão territorial http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguim...al-centro-janeiro-2014-a-7447.html#post405341


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jan 2014 às 14:37)

Boas ...já com o almoçinho no sitio ,com um ambiente morno a convidar novamente para o passeio ,acho que vou a dar mais corda ás pernas ,com 16.3ºC e vento fraco.

Até logo .


----------



## panda (9 Jan 2014 às 16:32)

Dia Primaveril por  aqui
Temperatura actual *14.5ºC* e *60%Hr*
Temperatura máxima de hoje *17.2ºC*


----------



## jPdF (9 Jan 2014 às 17:03)

Por aqui sol 
Max. 17.8°C
Actual 14.1°C

Foi bom para tirar a bicicleta do sítio e dar uso as pernas...:


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Jan 2014 às 18:23)

jonas_87 disse:


> Pedro1993,não quero estar a ser chato,  mas tens que postar no topico Litoral Centro, se quiseres dá uma olhadela nos "critérios" / Divisão territorial http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguim...al-centro-janeiro-2014-a-7447.html#post405341



Ok peço desculpa mais uma vez.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jan 2014 às 19:06)

Boas...de volta ,tarde do melhor para andar na rua ,ainda temperatura amena e vento fraco,com 12.8ºC 64%HR.

Dados de hoje 8.7ºC / 17.1ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Jan 2014 às 19:12)

Realmente, hoje mais pareceu um dia de início de primavera 

 Se uma parte do frio extremo dos EUA pudesse ser canalizado para Europa... Quase que me leva a dizer que o frio extremo deles é a junção do frio da América com o da Europa, que também está a passar por temperaturas ainda altas para a época.

O céu está limpo e a temperatura máxima chegou a 17.2ºC.

Para já 10.4ºC.


----------



## Dan (9 Jan 2014 às 19:44)

Um dia de Primavera a marcar o regresso das primeiras cegonhas aqui à região. 
Por Miranda a temperatura ainda chegou aos 17ºC, aqui por Bragança a máxima andou pelos 12ºC.

Uma forte orvalhada esta manhã, mas a próxima madrugada deve ser já de geada.

Por agora 8ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## Barreto (9 Jan 2014 às 19:55)

Bem, parece que vêm condições para nevar de novo a partir de domingo..

Realmente hoje o sol aquecia bem, que maravilha.


----------



## Célia Salta (9 Jan 2014 às 19:59)

Barreto disse:


> Bem, parece que vêm condições para nevar de novo a partir de domingo..
> 
> Realmente hoje o sol aquecia bem, que maravilha.



boas a partir de que cotas?


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Jan 2014 às 20:21)

celia salta disse:


> boas a partir de que cotas?



Está complicado, para já andam a rondar os 700/800 metros.


----------



## ricardop120 (9 Jan 2014 às 21:07)

boas

dia de sol e bastante agradável (ao sol) por estes lados, não houve vento por aqui. 

extremos: 

8.2ºC minima
17.6ºC máxima

atuais: 

céu pouco nublado, sem vento e sigo com 11.3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jan 2014 às 21:22)

Boas,céu tapado por nuvens médias,a não deixar descer a temperatura,com 12.5ºC e vento muito fraco.


----------



## MSantos (9 Jan 2014 às 21:39)

Boa noite!

Dia bem ameno aqui por Bragança nem pareceu um dia de Janeiro, máxima de 13.4°C na estação da ESA/IPB.


----------



## panda (9 Jan 2014 às 23:24)

Temperatura *8.7ºC* e *82%Hr*


----------



## jotackosta (10 Jan 2014 às 00:01)

Boas!

Dia de sol hoje, há muito que não se expunha tanto 
Temperatura actual: 9ºC

Máx: 13ºC
Min: 7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jan 2014 às 09:26)

Bom dia.

Céu nublado por nuvens altas,vento fraco de N,com 9.8ºC 65%HR.

Está na hora do passeio matinal .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jan 2014 às 12:00)

Boas,ainda nuvens altas com o sol aparecer de vez em quando ,ambiente na rua bom para o passeio matinal e para fazer acelerar o passo ,com 13.5ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Dematos (10 Jan 2014 às 12:40)

Bom dia,

dia agradavel, pouco nublado, 15.°.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jan 2014 às 13:50)

Boas,nuvens altas e o sol mais descoberto ,vento fraco,com 15.8ºC 46%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jan 2014 às 19:25)

Boas,com 8.7ºC que está a ser a baixa do dia de hoje...nuvens médias e vento fraco de NNE.

Dados de hoje 7.9ºC / 16.2ºC.


----------



## panda (10 Jan 2014 às 20:39)

Temperatura actual *8.8ºC* e *77%Hr*

Dados de hoje *5.6ºC* / *17.2ºC*


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Jan 2014 às 21:36)

Boa noite. O dia foi solarengo novamente com uma máxima um pouco mais baixa (16.2ºc) e uma mínima de 7.9ºc. Curiosamente as minhas duas estações nos últimos dias têm dado temperaturas iguais, vá-se lá entender por quê...

Sigo com 8.4ºc e neblina, sem vento. 

Faz hoje 4 anos que se deu a primeira queda de neve de 2010. Nevou com alguma intensidade durante o início da manhã, o fim da manhã foi neve fraca, e parou perto das 12:00h, infelizmente acumulou pouco. Saudades...




Fica também um video que descobri noutra parte do concelho:


----------



## ricardop120 (10 Jan 2014 às 22:01)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu nublado, geralmente por nuvens altas. não houve vento. 

temperaturas: 

8.3ºC minima
15.7ºC máxima

atualmente está um nevoeiro cerrado, sem vento e sigo com 9.7ºC


----------



## MSantos (10 Jan 2014 às 23:56)

Boa noite!

Depois de um dia ameno e soalheiro vai arrefecendo aqui por Bragança, por agora 3ºC na estação da ESA.


----------



## Z13 (11 Jan 2014 às 11:54)

Bom dia!
Céu limpo e sol por Bragança com *11,1ºC* actuais e vento nulo.

A mínima, com alguma geada, foi de *0,4ºC*


----------



## Dan (11 Jan 2014 às 12:11)

Bom dia.

A primeira manhã de 2014 que tive de raspar geada do carro, mas nada de mais. Mínima de 1,8ºC, a mais baixa deste ano.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jan 2014 às 12:24)

Bom dia .

Esta noite com céu limpo já foi mais fresca...hoje céu limpinho e já com ambiente na rua morno ,com 13.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## CptRena (11 Jan 2014 às 12:26)

Dan disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> A primeira manhã de 2014 que tive de raspar geada do carro, mas nada de mais. Mínima de 1,8ºC, a mais baixa deste ano.



Estás a ver, se tivesses feito como eu sugeri, só passavas por água e ficava pronto a andar


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jan 2014 às 13:21)

Boas ...tudo calmo ,muito sol e quentinho ,com 14.3ºC.


----------



## jotackosta (11 Jan 2014 às 16:01)

Boa tarde!

Dia de sol por aqui, tudo muito calmo, sem vento. Amanhã estará bem diferente por esta hora.

Por agora sigo com 12,2ºC, não deve ir muito além disto a máxima de hoje.


----------



## Serrano (11 Jan 2014 às 17:13)

9ºC no Sarzedo, depois de uma agradável máxima de 13.4ºC.


----------



## panda (11 Jan 2014 às 18:25)

Dia de sol com algumas nuvens altas
Temperatura actual *9.5ºC* e *82%Hr*

Dados de hoje *3.8ºC* / *15.7ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (11 Jan 2014 às 19:25)

boas

por aqui a manha foi de nevoeiro até por volta das 11h, depois disso manteve-se sempre o sol a brilhar por entra algumas nuvens altas. não houve vento.

extremos: 

8.1ºC minima
14.1ºC máxima

atuais: 

céu pouco nublado, já com formação de nevoeiro sobre o rio, não ha vento e sigo com 10.4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jan 2014 às 20:01)

Boas,céu limpo e sem vento,com 8.5ºC 93%HR.

Dados de hoje 6.0ºC / 15.4ºC.


----------



## jotackosta (11 Jan 2014 às 21:23)

Boa noite!

Noite mais fresca a de hoje...

Sigo com 6,5ºC, a descer.


----------



## Nickname (11 Jan 2014 às 22:03)

Máxima de 13.9ºC e dia solarengo na zona este da cidade.

Por agora
5.6ºC
98% HR

Hoje já foi claramento um dia mais fresco.


----------



## panda (11 Jan 2014 às 22:14)

Já com céu nublado e a temperatura subiu 
Temperatura *10.5ºC* e *79%Hr*


----------



## Nickname (11 Jan 2014 às 23:03)

Nickname disse:


> Máxima de 13.9ºC e dia solarengo na zona este da cidade.
> 
> Por agora
> 5.6ºC
> ...



Segundo o ipma ás mesmas horas desta minha medição (22h) estavam 5.7ºC graus na cidade e 97% de humidade, muito próximo. 
Agora ás 23h o meu termómetro marca 4.9ºC e 97% de humidade


----------



## Dematos (12 Jan 2014 às 01:19)

Boa noite, 

aqui, pouco nublado ate a pouco tempo, algum nevoeiro nos vales mais fundos que nao sei se vai aguentar com o aparecimento de muitas nuvens relativamente baixas neste momento! vento nulo!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jan 2014 às 10:07)

Bom dia.

Céu nublado e sem vento,com 9.2ºC 98%HR.


----------



## Serrano (12 Jan 2014 às 11:16)

Começou a chover no Sarzedo, com uma temperatura de 9.5ºC.


----------



## Nickname (12 Jan 2014 às 12:40)

9.3ºC 
90% HR
Mínima de 4.6ºC
Chuva fraca a moderada desde as 11h da manhã.


----------



## MSantos (12 Jan 2014 às 13:29)

Bom inicio de tarde!

Os dias cinzentos e de chuva estão de regresso ao Nordeste, por agora aqui em Bragança estão 5.7ºC e 1.5mm acumulados na estação da ESA.


----------



## Dematos (12 Jan 2014 às 13:38)

Bom dia,

muito nublado, prepara-se para chover nao tarda muito, vento nulo, 12,5.°!


----------



## Nickname (12 Jan 2014 às 15:22)

8.8ºC e chuva moderada
HR: 94% 
A máxima provavelmente já foi atingida, 9.6ºC


----------



## Nickname (12 Jan 2014 às 16:48)

7.4ºC
HR: 91%
Chuva fraca por agora


----------



## Z13 (12 Jan 2014 às 17:44)

Dia de inverno por Bragança... Escuro, frio e húmido.

A temperatura variou entre os 0,2ºC da manhã e os 8,2ºC durante um dos periodos de chuva.

*2mm* acumulados

Neste momento *7,5ºC*


----------



## Mr. Neves (12 Jan 2014 às 18:22)

Bom, dia marcado por chuva moderada durante a manhã em particular junto ao meio-dia. A tarde tem sido de chuva fraca e vento fraco a moderado.

Temp. Atual: 9.4ºC
Temp. Máxima: 11.1ºC
Temp. Mínima: 5.9ºC (subiu rapidamente assim que chegaram as nuvens)


----------



## panda (12 Jan 2014 às 18:46)

Tarde de chuva por agora céu nublado
Temperatura *9.4ºC* e *78%Hr*
 acumulada *6.2mm*


----------



## Dematos (12 Jan 2014 às 20:21)

Boa noite,

continua muito nublado, comecou a chover pelas 16h por 2 vezes com muita intensidade e parou acerca de 1/2horas, sem vento, 10.°.


----------



## panda (12 Jan 2014 às 20:24)

Temperatura em descida actual *7.7ºC* e *91%Hr*


----------



## Nickname (12 Jan 2014 às 20:32)

6.5 ºC
99% Hr
Nevoeiro 

Máxima: 9.6ºC
Mínima: 4.6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jan 2014 às 21:03)

Boas,estava prometida ...por cá chegou de tarde e bem chovida nalguns momentos ,céu pouco nublado e já sem chuva,com 8.8ºC que é a minima.

Dados de hoje 7.5ºC / 12.2ºC e 6.0mm.


----------



## Dan (12 Jan 2014 às 21:23)

E quase 15 dias depois, o Inverno parece querer voltar.

Dia cinzento e com alguma chuva. Extremos de hoje: 1,5ºC / 7,6ºC

6ºC e o céu já com algumas abertas.


----------



## ricardop120 (12 Jan 2014 às 21:53)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de nevoeiro durante a madrugada e nas primeiras horas da manha, começou a cover por volta da hora do almoço. houve algum vento fraquinho. 

extremos: 

6.5ºC minima
15.7ºC máxima

atuais: 

céu muito nublado, não ha vento e sigo com 9.2ºC


----------



## Nickname (13 Jan 2014 às 01:06)

2.7ºC
98% Hr

Céu com algumas abertas


----------



## Dematos (13 Jan 2014 às 01:10)

Neste momento nublado com abertas e nevoeiro a instalar-se nas zonas baixas! 8.°!


----------



## Hermano1x (13 Jan 2014 às 05:00)

http://www.abola.pt/mundos/ver.aspx?id=453064 cuidado vai cair granito


----------



## Dematos (13 Jan 2014 às 10:55)

Bom dia,
por aqui praticamente limpo com algumas nuvens, muito nevoeiro parte dele ja a levantar! Sem vento!


----------



## MeteoMontalegre (13 Jan 2014 às 11:34)

Por aqui o sol espreitou entre as nuvens durante a manha, agora está a ficar completamente nublado, 
temperatura ás 9:00h era de 1,5º
vento fraco a moderado.. 
Será que chega aqui alguma neve ?


----------



## Nickname (13 Jan 2014 às 11:42)

8.7ºC 88% Hr
céu pouco nublado

A mínima foi de 1.7ºC ás 5h48


----------



## MeteoMontalegre (13 Jan 2014 às 13:50)

Já neva em Montalegre ...
Peço desculpa por n postar aqui as imagens mas a minha rede de trabalho n me permite postar aqui as fotos... quem quiser ver um pequeno video e fotos vá a https://www.facebook.com/meteomontalegre
cumps


----------



## MSantos (13 Jan 2014 às 14:05)

Boa tarde!

Início de tarde com céu muito nublado em Bragança mas ainda sem precipitação, as temperaturas nas estações amadoras da cidade rondam os 7ºC, veremos o que nos reserva o resto da tarde.


----------



## bartotaveira (13 Jan 2014 às 14:18)

Boas. 

Neva na Serra da Padrela acima dos 900m e sem acumulação para já.


----------



## Dematos (13 Jan 2014 às 14:19)

Pouco nublado com boas abertas, a pouco caiu 1aguaceiro com pingas bem grossas!


----------



## MSantos (13 Jan 2014 às 14:27)

A precipitação já chegou a Bragança ainda que de forma fraca, a temperatura está também em queda, neste momento 6.1ºC na estação da ESA-IPB.


----------



## Albifriorento (13 Jan 2014 às 14:32)

Boas.

O dia começou com céu quase limpo e muito sol, entretanto as nuvens já por aqui estão e já caiu um ligeiro aguaceiro que mal deu para molhar o piso, só dei por esse aguaceiro porque reparei que o piso estava ligeiramente molhado. por agora não chove e ainda muitas abertas com sol. A temperatura também parece que está a cair.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jan 2014 às 14:42)

Boas ,tal como disse albifriorento...boa tarde vizinho ,sol,nuvens e o primeiro aguaceiro do dia há bocado,que fez descer a temperatura,hoje o ambiente na rua aqueceu pouco devido ao vento moderado de WNW,com 9.9ºC 75%HR.


----------



## MSantos (13 Jan 2014 às 15:03)

Boa tarde de novo!


Aumentou a intensidade da precipitação nos últimos minutos aqui em Bragança, chove agora moderado, a temperatura continua uma descida lenta, será que vamos ter direito a alguma surpresa por aqui? 

Por agora 5.9ºC na ESA-IPB.


----------



## Barreto (13 Jan 2014 às 15:12)

Vai chuviscando pela Covilhã, pingas muito frias. De vez em quando lá aparece o sol e aquece um pouco.


----------



## Z13 (13 Jan 2014 às 15:33)

De facto por Bragança a chuva também é muito gelada... a temperatura está agora em *5,3ºC*. Na serra já deve nevar....


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jan 2014 às 15:40)

Nuvens,sol e vento ,com 10.6ºC 71%HR.


----------



## VILA REAL (13 Jan 2014 às 15:45)

Em Vila Real chove moderadamente. São umas pingas grossas e está bem mais frio do que da parte da manhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jan 2014 às 16:21)

Boas,aguaceiros puxados a vento moderado e ,com 9.8ºC.


----------



## jotackosta (13 Jan 2014 às 16:26)

Ficou bem escuro há momentos. Que grande chuvada!

Actuais 8,3ºC e algum vento.


----------



## Mr. Neves (13 Jan 2014 às 16:30)

O Caramulo continua sem sinal de neve, pelo menos de acumulação, infelizmente não sei se caiu alguma água-neve, ou até mesmo flocos. 

Já aqui pela cova, sigo com aguaceiros por vezes moderados, vento fraco e 9.3ºC.

Mínima de 4.0ºC pelas 8:19h com muito nevoeiro e aguaceiros.


----------



## Mr. Neves (13 Jan 2014 às 16:45)

O frio em altura deve ser pouco... A temperatura não está a cair muito aquando os aguaceiros. 

9.1ºC.


----------



## joselamego (13 Jan 2014 às 16:48)

Por Lamego dia de aguaceiros, por vezes fortes.
Algum frio, 5 graus neste momento


----------



## rozzo (13 Jan 2014 às 17:12)

Mr. Neves disse:


> O frio em altura deve ser pouco... A temperatura não está a cair muito aquando os aguaceiros.
> 
> 9.1ºC.



Está certíssimo, está a entrar ar quente, primeiro em altitude, com a aproximação de uma frente quente.


----------



## panda (13 Jan 2014 às 17:23)

fraca
Temperatura *7.5ºC* e *83%Hr*
 acumulada *1.5mm*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jan 2014 às 18:28)

Boas,meio nublado e ambiente na rua ,com 8.3ºc e vento de W.

Dados de hoje 4.5ºC / 11.8ºC.


----------



## MSantos (13 Jan 2014 às 18:49)

Boas!

Durante a tarde aqui em Bragança tivemos alguns períodos de chuva e a temperatura foi baixando lentamente até aos 5ºC actuais, no entanto frio em altura já deve estar a ser varrido.

Na ESA-IPB 1.3mm.


----------



## jonyyy (13 Jan 2014 às 18:57)

Boas

 Por aqui foi um dia variável, com um pouco de tudo, sol de manha, com alguns aguaceiros de sleet, pela tarde mais nublado com períodos de chuva, quando chegou esta frente ainda se viram alguns flocos já que se estava mesmo no limite da cota de neve, mas neste momento apesar de estarem 3.5ºC chove, só chuva
Máxima de 4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jan 2014 às 20:53)

Nublado e aguceiros,com 7.4ºC 98%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Jan 2014 às 21:29)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de nevoeiro da parte da manha, depois o sol a brilhar até por volta da hora do almoço. 
durante a tarde foram caindo alguns aguaceiros moderados a fortes, acompanhados de vento fraco. 

extremos: 
5.0ºC minima
13.5ºC maxima

atuais: 

chove moderado no momento, vento fraco e sigo com 8.6ºC


----------



## jotackosta (13 Jan 2014 às 21:36)

Boa noite!

Dia chuvoso hoje, a temperatura máxima ficou-se pelos 11ºC, agora registo 7,2ºC.


----------



## jotackosta (13 Jan 2014 às 21:39)

MeteoMontalegre disse:


> Já neva em Montalegre ...
> Peço desculpa por n postar aqui as imagens mas a minha rede de trabalho n me permite postar aqui as fotos... quem quiser ver um pequeno video e fotos vá a https://www.facebook.com/meteomontalegre
> cumps



Como ficou isso por aí?


----------



## panda (13 Jan 2014 às 21:41)

Temperatura *6.8ºC* e *90%Hr*
 acumulada *3.2mm*


----------



## Dematos (13 Jan 2014 às 22:58)

Pouco nublado, tudo calmo por enquanto, choveu mais 1aguaceiro por volta das 18h que nao durou muito!


----------



## Ricardo TT (14 Jan 2014 às 09:43)

Muito bom dia a todos.
Ontem à noite depois de jantar desloquei-me até a Serra do Marão onde estava a nevar com alguma intensidade e bastante vento...apesar de bastante chuva aos 1000 metros só a partir dos 1200 é que começou aparecer sinal da neve. Aos 1300 metros já se encontrava alguma acumulação e continuava a nevar com intensidade...no topo da Sra da Serra no ponto mais alto aos 1416 metros já tinha uma acumulação considerável. Assim que possível coloco fotos. Hoje não sei como estará uma vez que está as nuvens estão a cobrir o Marão. Bom trabalho para todos.


----------



## panda (14 Jan 2014 às 11:22)

Bons dias
Céu nublado e vento fraco
 acumulada hoje até ao momento *8.2mm*
Temperatura *12.5ºC* e *85%Hr*


----------



## MSantos (14 Jan 2014 às 16:09)

Boa tarde!

Céu nublado em Bragança, por agora 10.8ºC na estação da ESA-IPB e 4.1mm acumulados durante a noite e manhã.


----------



## jotackosta (14 Jan 2014 às 18:05)

Boa tarde!

Bem, olhando para a Serra da Estrela e para os lados da Guarda, que nuvens negras!!

Por aqui algumas abertas durante a tarde e agora a ficar muito nublado. Ela vem aí

Sigo com 10,5ºC


----------



## Célia Salta (14 Jan 2014 às 18:24)

Por aqui o dia foi marcado por períodos de chuva, com o sol a fazer umas vizitinhas durante a tarde.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jan 2014 às 18:59)

Boas,dia de nevoeiro logo pela manhã e vento fraco...pela tarde sol e nuvens,vento moderado com rajadas de NW,com 11.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 7.5ºC / 14.4ºC.


----------



## panda (14 Jan 2014 às 19:09)

Tarde de sol e nuvens
Temperatura actual *11.3ºC* e *81%Hr*
Dados de hoje *6.9ºC* / *15.2ºC*
 acumulada *8.2mm*


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Jan 2014 às 20:27)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu geralmente encoberto. com vento fraco da parte da tarde. 

atualmente esta o seu encoberto, sem vento e sigo com 11.6ºC


----------



## jotackosta (15 Jan 2014 às 00:28)

Chuvisco e nevoeiro por aqui. Algum vento, fraco.

*9,9ºC*


----------



## Dematos (15 Jan 2014 às 01:27)

Durante a tarde nao choveu, algum sol com nuvens bem grossas de baixa altitude. Comecou a chuviscar neste momento, 11.°!


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Jan 2014 às 01:35)

Chuviscos também por estes cantos. A tarde foi de céu carregado com nuvens muito escuras, fez-me lembrar as trovoadas.


----------



## MSantos (15 Jan 2014 às 12:07)

Boas!

Início de tarde com céu encoberto e a prometer chuva, neste momento 8.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jan 2014 às 13:25)

Boas,pela manhã ainda alguns momentos de sol ,o céu têm vindo a ficar muito nublado,ambiente na rua fresquinho ,com 11.7ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Jan 2014 às 13:32)

boas por aqui a manhÃ£ foi de cÃ©u encoberto mas ainda nÃ£o choveu o vento sopra fraco. devem estar uns 12.C


----------



## Dematos (15 Jan 2014 às 13:41)

Por aqui muito nublado, prepara-se certamente para comecar a chuviscar!


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Jan 2014 às 14:51)

Chuva fraca ao longo de toda a manhã e até agora. O vento sopra moderado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jan 2014 às 15:11)

Boas,chuva fraca puxada a vento moderado,com 11.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jan 2014 às 16:59)

Boas ...ainda não parou ,agora mais moderada,com 10.6ºC.


----------



## Barreto (15 Jan 2014 às 17:05)

Morrinha pela Covilhã, fresquinho..


----------



## Célia Salta (15 Jan 2014 às 17:09)

Por aqui tem estado chuva fraca... com uma pausa agora


----------



## panda (15 Jan 2014 às 18:41)

Chuviscos e vento fraco
Temperatura *9.8ºC* e *90%Hr*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jan 2014 às 19:01)

Boas,muito nublado e não chove...até ao momento 3.0mm,com 10.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 8.3ºC / 11.9ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Jan 2014 às 20:23)

Chuva fraca, vento moderado e 10.6ºC.


----------



## MSantos (15 Jan 2014 às 20:37)

Boa noite!

Dia de céu encoberto encoberto em Bragança com alguma precipitação fraca.

Por agora chove fraco e estão 9ºC nas estações amadoras da cidade. 

2.3mm


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Jan 2014 às 20:39)

Aproxima-se a célula que fez parar o jogo do Dragão. 

O vento já está mais forte.


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Jan 2014 às 21:06)

Chuva moderada e vento também moderado com rajadas por vezes fortes.


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Jan 2014 às 21:11)

Chuva forte.


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Jan 2014 às 21:15)

boas

tarde de chuva fraca, por vezes intensa, o vento soprou fraco. 

extremos: 

10.3ºC minima
13.1ºC máxima

atualmente, não chove, vento fraco e sigo com 11.3ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Jan 2014 às 21:23)

alto que ela chegou, chove moderado com vento fraco


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Jan 2014 às 21:30)

Chuva muito forte tocada de vento de oeste.


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Jan 2014 às 21:34)

Granizo agora.


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Jan 2014 às 21:42)

Que temporal se abateu. Curiosamente não corresponde ao que está no radar.

Rajadas fortes de vento de oeste, um pequeno momento de pepitas de granizo, e chuva muito forte.

Chove de forma moderada agora e tudo mais calmo.


----------



## MSantos (15 Jan 2014 às 21:42)

Aqui em Bragança também aumentou a intensidade da chuva, cai bastante forte agora e vem tocada a vento.  

Acumulação: 4.8mm


----------



## ferreira5 (15 Jan 2014 às 21:49)

Chove bem em Bragança.


----------



## MSantos (15 Jan 2014 às 22:55)

Inicio de noite com bastante chuva a fazer o acumulado do dia saltar para os 12mm.

A temperatura também baixou bastante por agora apenas 4.4ºC enquanto que por volta das 21:30 a temperatura rondava os 8.5ºC na estação da ESA-IPB.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jan 2014 às 23:03)

Boas,aguaceiros e vento moderado de WSW,pelo radar vem ai sarrafada ,com 10.2ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Jan 2014 às 01:50)

Aguaceiros moderados 8.6ºC.


----------



## MeteoMontalegre (16 Jan 2014 às 02:12)

Por montalegre,
ja nevou, agora chove, temperatura actual 2.5
a serra do larouco ja tem bastante neve acima dos 1200m
boa noite


----------



## Dematos (16 Jan 2014 às 02:24)

Durante a tarde periodos de chuva, mais forte por volta da 23h ( se calhar a celula que fez parar o jogo  no dragao, mas ja' um bocado gasta) eh eh eh!!! Agora nao chove, muito nublado, tudo calmo, 9.°!


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Jan 2014 às 02:38)

Houlá, aí já nevou?! Aqui os aguaceiros ainda nem conseguem baixar a temperatura. Creio que o frio entre mais para o inicio da manhã.


----------



## MeteoMontalegre (16 Jan 2014 às 02:41)

Ja nevou na vila de montalegre no entanto so acumulou acima dos 1200 1300m ....


----------



## AnDré (16 Jan 2014 às 03:48)

MeteoMontalegre disse:


> Por montalegre,
> ja nevou, agora chove, temperatura actual 2.5
> a serra do larouco ja tem bastante neve acima dos 1200m
> boa noite



Às 23h, a EMA de Montalegre registava 0,5ºC e 2mm de precipitação.
Infelizmente, a temperatura depois disso, subiu.

Entretanto, segundo o meteocovilha, estão -3ºC na Torre e -0,1ºC nas Penhas da Saúde.


----------



## Scuderia (16 Jan 2014 às 09:22)

Esta a nevar em Montalegre neste momento


----------



## Weatherman (16 Jan 2014 às 09:30)

A nevar na gralheira montemuro
http://www.gralheira.net/multimedia/frames/webcam2.html


----------



## panda (16 Jan 2014 às 10:04)

Bons dias 
 fraca e vento fraco
 acumulada *2.2mm*
Temperatura *6.6ºC* e *88%Hr*


----------



## rozzo (16 Jan 2014 às 10:14)

Existem boas chances de ser um evento notável este em Montalegre, com bastantes dias seguidos de neve.


----------



## Mr.Henrique (16 Jan 2014 às 10:49)

Serra da Nogueira, Bragança, como estamos? 

Estou tentado a pegar na máquina fotográfica, mas já no ano passado fiquei lá preso com o Punto


----------



## bigfire (16 Jan 2014 às 11:30)

AS serras por aqui já mostram a sua beleza com neve, apesar da cota ser ainda um pouco alta.


----------



## Mr.Henrique (16 Jan 2014 às 11:37)

bigfire disse:


> AS serras por aqui já mostram a sua beleza com neve, apesar da cota ser ainda um pouco alta.



Alvão, Lamas de Olo, já neva pelo que ouvi.


----------



## bigfire (16 Jan 2014 às 12:07)

Mr.Henrique disse:


> Alvão, Lamas de Olo, já neva pelo que ouvi.



Sim, é verdade, mas a cota ainda anda muito alta, por aquilo que já vi da cidade, não deve andar abaixo dos 1000 metros.


----------



## diogortrick (16 Jan 2014 às 13:06)

Aqui pela guarda acabou de cair um pouco de agua-neve, mas ja parou. Se houver precipitação, pode ser que apartir do final da tarde isto anime.


----------



## ricardop120 (16 Jan 2014 às 13:21)

por aqui a manhÃ£ foi marcada por aguaceiros acompanhados de vento fraco. o sol vai aparecendo. devem estar uns 10C


----------



## Snifa (16 Jan 2014 às 13:22)

Tenho informações de familiares de que caem uns flocos de neve em Mogadouro, Trás os Montes, distrito de Bragança.


----------



## bartotaveira (16 Jan 2014 às 13:34)

Boas. 

Por aqui neva com grande intensidade depois de um estoiro enorme de trovão!


----------



## Dematos (16 Jan 2014 às 13:41)

Por aqui nublado, periodos de chuva, as vezes com boas abertas!


----------



## jotackosta (16 Jan 2014 às 13:43)

Boa tarde!

Depois de umas boas abertas, o granizo mistura-se com a chuva que vai caindo. A temperatura desceu cerca de 3ºC (aquando da queda de granizo) registando neste momento *7,7ºC*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jan 2014 às 14:36)

Boas,tempo ...neste momento sol,depois de ter caido mais uns aguaceiros frios puxados a vento,de vez em quando uma descarga ,com 9.7ºC e o vento mais calmo,agora...é esperar pela próxima descarga .

Precipitação de ontem 5.0mm.


----------



## Mr.Henrique (16 Jan 2014 às 14:49)

Serra do Marão.


----------



## ac_cernax (16 Jan 2014 às 14:54)

Depois de mais um aguaceiro com um pouco de granizo à mistura a temperatura está nos *8.0ºC*.

Máxima de *11.2ºC* (14:25).


----------



## MSantos (16 Jan 2014 às 14:59)

Nas redes sociais vi a informação que neva com intensidade no IP4 na Serra do Marão e está a condicionar o transito, alguém confirma? 

Para já aqui para Bragança temos tido céu nublado com abertas, ainda não houve aguaceiros dignos de registo desde manhã.


----------



## Mr.Henrique (16 Jan 2014 às 15:02)

Ver página anterior :P


----------



## Barreto (16 Jan 2014 às 15:02)

bartotaveira disse:


> Boas.
> 
> Por aqui neva com grande intensidade depois de um estoiro enorme de trovão!



Parece que a cota de neve está a descer!


----------



## Hermano1x (16 Jan 2014 às 15:03)

Sim já Neva na serra do Marão no ip4 ate já postaram um foto aqui no forum!
Aqui em vila real a temperatura tem vindo a cair no espaço de 1h a temperatura caio 4ºc sigo com 5ºc neste momento


----------



## MSantos (16 Jan 2014 às 15:11)

Mr.Henrique disse:


> Ver página anterior :P



Ups... Não tinha visto! 

Aqui em Bragança até vai brilhando o Sol, não tem havido forma dos aguaceiros conseguirem chegarem aqui.


----------



## bartotaveira (16 Jan 2014 às 15:17)

Barreto disse:


> Parece que a cota de neve está a descer!




Na altura que postei encontrava-me à cota de 850m. Apenas é possível ver acumulação a partir dos 950m.

Estava prevista trovoada? Surpreendeu-me aquela descarga antes de uma tempestade de neve que durou uns 10 minutos.


----------



## Talhada (16 Jan 2014 às 15:27)

Ip4 ao km 76 
http://www1.estradas.pt/ep-portlets/securecamera/124078_logo.webm?token=65dadd91c1dfad97a9176bf019dcad2c9f727db544d1cb8ffad8937a424c1c71e6cfdbd088eaa66318de1600bffb566422ee4555bb1be4ebf38789b2768f511d88586ec3b4a20ac1c17bb0280a385af08d3697d6fabceadd9558e0b1a8da7ce448c2efd6793f408612414fd4af9a5307afd3da014e5e9d7a9a4cb777b91e8a41073ac3fec8360251035409ee802416a25924e71d3211b3a29a58e4726345ada2186095a634f4eb1864deff2c756d7faa36bdfb7005bdf38f6ccd0ef673d611189ecf090a32e87e24ec536c0047d93b96867f678efe195a88b2131c35c89f842c8c3a3d707b88cc93aefdef54208a20be6a72aace97c132f5b11117f9a2707d24


E na Gralheira começa outra vez a nevar


----------



## bigfire (16 Jan 2014 às 15:55)

É interessante o facto na Serra do Marão estar a nevar a uma cota mais baixa do que no Alvão, estive no Alvão as 14:30, na zona da barragem, para quem conhecer sabe como é, cota 980-990, apenas tinham uns pequenos vestigios de neve, e a fotografia que o nosso colega tirou fica abaixo da mesma, mas no Marão, e já estava como se vê.


----------



## MeteoMontalegre (16 Jan 2014 às 16:18)

Montalegre, 
Está a nevar 
temp. 0.5º 
Imagens de hoje na serra do larouco onde já existe bastante acumulação:  
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...1073741833.624214247614166&type=3&uploaded=24


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Jan 2014 às 16:48)

Sem neve no Caramulo.

Quanto à cova aqui do vale a mínima ficou pelos 6.8ºC ao ínicio da manhã. A chuva não fazia descer muito a temperatura, não sei por que motivo, até porque os modelos apontavam para algum frio esta manhã. E conveção deve ter havido e estar a ocorrer, já que as nuvens tinham topos bastante altos. 

Sigo para já com 8.8ºc e muitas abertas (céu geralmente limpo) e nuvens mais escuras pelo Caramulo.

E para já parece que vou ter tempo frouxo a passar tudo ao lado, esta madrugada e resto do dia de sexta deve ser chuva moderada a forte. Será que o vento cá toca?


----------



## MSantos (16 Jan 2014 às 17:27)

> *Neve obriga ao fecho de três troços rodoviários na Serra da Estrela*
> 
> A queda de neve que se tem registado ao longo do dia na Serra da Estrela obrigou ao corte de três troços rodoviários na montanha, disse à Lusa fonte do Centro de Limpeza de Neve dos Piornos.
> 
> ...



http://diariodigital.sapo.pt/news.asp?id_news=679904


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jan 2014 às 18:00)

Boas,céu limpo pela zona e a temperatura a descer bem ,a tarde ainda foi com alguns pingos e sol,vou com 2.0mm de hoje,com 7.0ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 4.7ºC / 10.8ºC.


----------



## Barreto (16 Jan 2014 às 18:35)

Quando sai da Covilhã, pelas 17 e 30, os cumes da serra visíveis da cidade estavam ligeiramente esbranquiçados. Devem estar entre uns 900 e 1000 metros, penso eu. 
Agora estou pela Guarda e não há qualquer precipitação, mas está bastante frio.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jan 2014 às 19:06)

Boas,neste momento chove bem ,com 7.1ºC.


----------



## panda (16 Jan 2014 às 19:16)

Céu nublado e vento fraco
Temperatura *5.7ºC* e *85%Hr*


----------



## Dematos (16 Jan 2014 às 19:50)

Boas,

praticamente limpo com 1 ou 2 nuvens no horizonte, a temperatura desceu a pique (7.°)!


----------



## Mr.Henrique (16 Jan 2014 às 20:04)

Se calhar, vou dar um salto à Nogueira agora à noite…  Só para ver como está a coisa.


----------



## ferreira5 (16 Jan 2014 às 20:24)

Humm...3.7°


----------



## LousadaMeteo (16 Jan 2014 às 20:41)

ferreira5 disse:


> Humm...3.7°



Ela está por perto


----------



## MSantos (16 Jan 2014 às 20:43)

LousadaMeteo disse:


> Ela está por perto



Bastante perto, chove fraco com apenas 4ºC em Bragança, a água-neve já esteve mais longe, vamos ver se ainda chegamos lá.


----------



## LousadaMeteo (16 Jan 2014 às 20:53)

MSantos disse:


> Bastante perto, chove fraco com apenas 4ºC em Bragança, a agua-neve já esteve mais longe, vamos ver se ainda chegamos lá



Com certeza que sim , quem me dera ter essa sorte 

A neve vai acabar por começar a cair aí em bragança e a meu ver acho que ainda vai surpreender e pelo lado positivo 
A ver vamos....


----------



## ricardop120 (16 Jan 2014 às 21:02)

boas

por aqui a tarde foi igualmente de aguaceiros, mas com boas abertas. o vento soprou fraco apenas durante os aguaceiros.  

extremos: 

6.5ºC minima
13.7ºC máxima

atualmente não chove não ha vento e a temperatura não para quieta, ora desce ora sobe, 
sigo com 8.0ºC... ainda há 15 minutos estavam 7.6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jan 2014 às 21:05)

Boas,céu limpo e noite de lua ,ambiente  e sem vento,com 4.9ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (16 Jan 2014 às 21:16)

Queda de neve obriga a condicionar trânsito na serra do Marão

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/rtDB3Zug81WZRULtgZpH"]Queda de neve obriga a condicionar trÃ¢nsito na serra do MarÃ£o - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]

RTP Notícias


----------



## jotackosta (16 Jan 2014 às 21:42)

Boa noite!

Registo já algumas rajadas de vento e chuva moderada por aqui.

Actuais *6,1ºC*


----------



## Mr.Henrique (16 Jan 2014 às 23:23)

Ora serra da Nogueira, só mesmo cá cima é que se tem alguma neve misturada com muito gelo. Sem grande acumulação, nota se o branco na estrada mas nada de mais..


----------



## panda (16 Jan 2014 às 23:36)

Curiosamente a temperatura a subir actual *5.7ºC*


----------



## João Pedro (16 Jan 2014 às 23:55)

Mr.Henrique disse:


> Ora serra da Nogueira, só mesmo cá cima é que se tem alguma neve misturada com muito gelo. Sem grande acumulação, nota se o branco na estrada mas nada de mais..


Esse "nada de mais" aqui por estas bandas tinha direito a abertura de noticiário e causaria a loucura generalizada de muitos membros deste fórum!


----------



## Mr.Henrique (17 Jan 2014 às 00:01)

Hehe provavelmente. Digo nada de mais, porque já estou habituado. 
Mas sim, já tem qqlr coisa na estrada. Na parte final da subida, o carro já só subiu a patinar bastante. 
Mas depois deixei caminho feito para outros a seguir, que subiram sem stress


----------



## MSantos (17 Jan 2014 às 00:02)

João Pedro disse:


> Esse "nada de mais" aqui por estas bandas tinha direito a abertura de noticiário e causaria a loucura generalizada de muitos membros deste fórum!



Mas a Serra da Nogueira aos 1300 metros joga noutro campeonato! 

Já aqui para Bragança a temperatura não desencalha dos valores próximos de 4ºC e apesar de ter havido alguma precipitação desde o inicio da noite ainda só tivemos água liquida...


----------



## Mr. Neves (17 Jan 2014 às 00:05)

Venho agora de Coimbra onde chovia com muita força, o pára-brisas do carro não dava vazão a tanta água.

Aqui pela cova de Tondela está o céu bem tapadinho, bem como no Caramulo.

A temperatura está nos 6.6ºC algo pouco habitual em dias destes.


----------



## Mr. Neves (17 Jan 2014 às 00:59)

Chove bem com pingas grossas.

6.8ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (17 Jan 2014 às 01:05)

Chuva moderada, vento fraco.


----------



## jotackosta (17 Jan 2014 às 01:30)

Por aqui tudo muito calmo ainda, apesar do aumento da nebulosidade.

*6.3ºC* neste momento.


----------



## Dematos (17 Jan 2014 às 01:34)

Aqui, agora nublado e a encobrir cada vez mais, vento fraco!


----------



## jotackosta (17 Jan 2014 às 01:36)

Chove moderadamente com vento fraco...


----------



## MeteoMontalegre (17 Jan 2014 às 01:57)

A cair agua neve mas sem acumulacao..
temp actual 1,5


----------



## Dematos (17 Jan 2014 às 02:13)

Ja' chegou! Comecou a chover agora!


----------



## AnDré (17 Jan 2014 às 02:26)

MeteoMontalegre disse:


> A cair agua neve mas sem acumulacao..
> temp actual 1,5



O mesmo parece passar-se na Gralheira - Montemuro, 1100m:


----------



## Mr. Neves (17 Jan 2014 às 02:32)

O IPMA lançou um alerta amarelo de precipitação para o distrito de Viseu

Chove moderado, e a temperatura ainda não subiu  mas também não desceu...

6.7ºC


----------



## Dematos (17 Jan 2014 às 02:38)

Parou, voltou a chover! De vez em quando pingas GROSSAS!!


----------



## Dematos (17 Jan 2014 às 03:08)

Acalmou novamente! Vento fraco!


----------



## Mr. Neves (17 Jan 2014 às 03:45)

Continua a chuva fraca a moderada e vento fraco. Afinal de contas esta frente creio que vai fazer mais estragos mesmo só no centro e sul do país, aqui para a zona norte talvez não haja nada de especial. A temperatura subiu um pouco já com 6.9ºc fruto talvez da inexistência de convecção mais robusta.


----------



## Dematos (17 Jan 2014 às 04:15)

Vento moderado, depois de mais um periodo de chuva!


----------



## Mr.Henrique (17 Jan 2014 às 09:27)

Bom dia!
Lamas de Olo  Serra do Alvão


----------



## panda (17 Jan 2014 às 10:19)

Bons dias
Céu nublado e vento fraco
Temperatura *5.9ºC* e *98%Hr*
 acumulada *5.7mm*
P *1000hpa*


----------



## AnDré (17 Jan 2014 às 10:22)

Na Gralheira, a neve lá conseguiu acumular qualquer coisa.


----------



## jonyyy (17 Jan 2014 às 11:48)

Boas

Mais uma noite do quase quase, toda a santa noite a cair agua-neve, ou neve molhada, sem qualquer acumulação, com 3ºC neste momento e nevoeiro cerrado.


----------



## ppereira (17 Jan 2014 às 12:42)

jonyyy disse:


> Boas
> 
> Mais uma noite do quase quase, toda a santa noite a cair agua-neve, ou neve molhada, sem qualquer acumulação, com 3ºC neste momento e nevoeiro cerrado.



E acho que vai ser assim até domingo 
estava a pensar em dar um salto até aí, mas assim deixo para uma nova oportunidade... até porque a estância deve estar com óptimas condições no domingo mas as estradas devem estar encerradas.


----------



## ricardop120 (17 Jan 2014 às 13:22)

boas

por aqui a manhÃ£ foi de cÃ©u muito nublado com algumas abertas. o vento sopra fraco desde o meio da manhÃ£.  
devem estar uns 8.C


----------



## panda (17 Jan 2014 às 13:55)

Céu muito carregado 
Temperatura *6.7ºC* e *90%Hr*
P *998 hpa*


----------



## jonyyy (17 Jan 2014 às 14:19)

ppereira disse:


> E acho que vai ser assim até domingo
> estava a pensar em dar um salto até aí, mas assim deixo para uma nova oportunidade... até porque a estância deve estar com óptimas condições no domingo mas as estradas devem estar encerradas.





Tenho uma certa esperança na noite da sábado para domingo, mas da maneira que isto anda não sei não...
2.5ºC com vento moderado e nevoeiro


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jan 2014 às 14:21)

Boas ,por aqui os primeiros aguaceiros da tarde e frios,a chuva por aqui foi só de madrugada,foram só 3.0mm,a manhã foi sem chuva e muito nublado e ambiente ,com 7.7ºC e já passou para os 4.0mm .


----------



## Nickname (17 Jan 2014 às 15:38)

6.1ºC 
Chuva fraca


----------



## bigfire (17 Jan 2014 às 15:42)

Por enquanto ainda somos os únicos sem motivos para festas, por aqui alguns aguaceiros, as serras ainda mantém alguma da neve que caio durante a noite, mas nada de especial.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jan 2014 às 16:21)

Boas,por aqui continua de aguaceiros fracos e frios,com 7.6ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (17 Jan 2014 às 18:07)

Nada de especial a relatar. A madrugada foi de alguma chuva, algumas rajadas de vento e temperatura fresca.

A mínima ocorreu junto às 8:00 aquando um aguaceiro de granizo, ficando-se pelos 6.1ºC.

No Caramulo nada se passou, aliás tenho informação que em muitas zona do norte do distrito de Viseu nada também se tem passado com exceção de Montemuro...

Da parte da manhã não choveu e só agora da parte da tarde é que houve alguns aguaceiros. A temperatura está nos 7.8ºC.


----------



## Mr.Henrique (17 Jan 2014 às 18:45)

Passei no Alvão à cerca de 20 minutos. Resta pouquíssima neve e está a chover. :-\


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jan 2014 às 18:45)

Boas,tarde de aguaceiros e agora certinha e moderada ...mas frios  e com 6.0mm,com 7.1ºC e vento fraco de S.

Dados de hoje 5.0ºC / 8.5ºC .


----------



## jotackosta (17 Jan 2014 às 18:50)

Boa tarde!

Não chove por agora e a temperatura situa-se nos *7,2ºC*.


----------



## Norther (17 Jan 2014 às 19:38)

Por aqui vai chuviscando praticamente sem vento com a temperatura a rondar os 6ºC.
Hoje não consegui ver a neve na encosta por causa do nevoeiro mas disseram-me que a acumulação era acima dos 1200m.
De manha, por volta das 8h, vi neve na Serra da Gardunha com acumulação acima dos 1100m.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jan 2014 às 21:32)

Boas,agora só aguaceiros fracos,com 7.2ºC e 7.0mm.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Jan 2014 às 22:28)

Boa noite.

Neste momento pela Cova da Beira! 
Chove sem parar há horas, a temperatura ronda os 5ºC na cidade do Fundão. 

Amanhã rumo à Serra da Estrela!


----------



## jotackosta (17 Jan 2014 às 22:36)

Tudo calmo por aqui com a temperatura nos *6.7ºC*.


----------



## panda (18 Jan 2014 às 00:35)

Já parou a chuva
Céu nublado e vento nulo
Temperatura *6.2ºC* e *98%Hr*
P 1000 hpa


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Jan 2014 às 00:58)

Sinceramente não entendi quais foram os motivos para o IPMA ter emitido um alerta amarelo de precipitação *(Aguaceiros por vezes fortes e de granizo acompanhados de trovoada com possibilidade de ocorrência de fenómenos extremos de vento) *para o distrito de Viseu, se maior parte desta mesma chuva pelo radar foi fraca ou moderada, trovoada não apareceu, e o granizo não se viu praticamente, pelo menos aqui por Tondela.
Bom mas mais vale prevenir que remediar....

Para já o céu está geralmente nublado com algumas abertas e 6.3ºC. Pelo radar vai ser difícil voltar a chover aqui.


----------



## Dematos (18 Jan 2014 às 01:30)

Boa noite, 

muito nublado durante todo o dia com pequenos aguaceiros. 

Neste momento nao chove, continua muito nublado, sem vento, 8.°!


----------



## Dan (18 Jan 2014 às 10:39)

Bom dia

Esta manhã, quando havia alguma precipitação, os flocos apareciam aos 850-900m, mas só acumulava aos 1050-1100m.


----------



## Serrano (18 Jan 2014 às 11:46)

De momento, brilha o sol no Sarzedo, com a temperatura a subir para 5.5ºC. Boa acumulação de neve acima dos 1200msnm, aproximadamente.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jan 2014 às 11:53)

Boas,muitas nuvens e sol...por vezes ,ambiente na rua ,com 10.4ºC e algum vento de NW.


----------



## jotackosta (18 Jan 2014 às 12:09)

A ficar muito escuro por aqui, tem "ar" de granizo 
Neste momento sigo com *8.9ºC *.


----------



## panda (18 Jan 2014 às 12:11)

Bons dias 
Céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco
Temperatura *8.2ºC*  e *63%Hr*

Grande acumulação de neve na Serra da Estrela


----------



## Mjhb (18 Jan 2014 às 13:43)

Boas tardes.

Por Viseu, ontem foi um dia bem fresco, com uma máxima que não chegou aos 8ºC. Hoje não está tão fresco, mas o ambiente continua pouco agradável, com vento fraco, céu maioritariamente nublado e sem chuva.

Atual 7,6ºC.


----------



## jotackosta (18 Jan 2014 às 14:02)

Caiem uns flocos pela Gralheira em Montemuro como mostra a webcam 

http://www.gralheira.net/multimedia/frames/webcam2.html


----------



## Nickname (18 Jan 2014 às 14:59)

Estou a ouvir o relato do Tondela-Académico e acabaram de dizer na estação diária que está a nevar no topo do Caramulo.

Em Tondela chove com alguma intensidade segundo eles.


----------



## joselamego (18 Jan 2014 às 15:25)

Por Lamego temperatura de 5 graus e ar muito frio.Aguardasse pela noite com descida temperatura


----------



## Nickname (18 Jan 2014 às 15:40)

Aguaceiro fraco agora, a temperatura baixa sempre um bocado quando chove, 4.6ºC
Máxima de 6.4ºC até agora, ontem foi de 6.9ºC


----------



## PedroSarrico (18 Jan 2014 às 15:45)

Nickname disse:


> Estou a ouvir o relato do Tondela-Académico e acabaram de dizer na estação diária que está a nevar no topo do Caramulo.
> 
> Em Tondela chove com alguma intensidade segundo eles.




A sério? Espero que amanhã a neve continue por lá, que assim posso ter a possibilidade de dar lá um salto


----------



## Nickname (18 Jan 2014 às 15:47)

PedroSarrico disse:


> A sério? Espero que amanhã a neve continue por lá, que assim posso ter a possibilidade de dar lá um salto



O comentador disse que estava a nevar sim, mas não sei se estava a acumular.


----------



## PedroSarrico (18 Jan 2014 às 15:49)

Faz lá falta uma estação meteorológica ou então uma webcam


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Jan 2014 às 16:37)

Dia passado na Serra da Estrela... muita acumulação acima do Sanatório... brutal mesmo, cenario deslumbrante no Covão D'Ametade, não se passa do centro de limpeza pra cima... Almocei pelas Penhas... Começou a nevar com força pelas 15:30 e claro está tive de descer... Não arrisco... Tá linda a serra!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (18 Jan 2014 às 16:48)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Dia passado na Serra da Estrela... muita acumulação acima do Sanatório... brutal mesmo, cenario deslumbrante no Covão D'Ametade, não se passa do centro de limpeza pra cima... Almocei pelas Penhas... Começou a nevar com força pelas 15:30 e claro está tive de descer... Não arrisco... Tá linda a serra!



Tens fotos?


----------



## ACalado (18 Jan 2014 às 16:50)

A estrela esta fantástica


----------



## Agreste (18 Jan 2014 às 16:57)

Pela tua webcam talvez já ande pelos 900m.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Jan 2014 às 17:01)

Nuno Pimenta disse:


> Tens fotos?



Muitas e boas na GOPRO... Quando puder partilho.


----------



## panda (18 Jan 2014 às 17:04)

Céu nublado  e vento fraco
Temperatura *7.2ºC* e *75%Hr*


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Jan 2014 às 17:21)

Boa tarde, a chuva neste momento já é fraca e a temperatura desceu bem.

7.1ºC. Quanto ao Caramulo está encoberto por uma cortina de chuva ou neve. 

Mínima de 5.7ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Jan 2014 às 17:30)

Vai ser extremamente necessário chuva associada a alguma convecção para que a temperatura desça e comece a nevar a sério no Caramulo. 

Acabo de ligar a Emissora das Beiras, logo se vê o que dizem.


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Jan 2014 às 17:54)

Caramulo já mais desafogado de nuvens, ainda sem acumulação. 

Aqui na cova, estão 6.9ºC e chuva fraca.


Link da Emissora das Beiras: http://tunein.com/radio/Emissora-Das-Beiras-Radio-912-s106920/


----------



## AnDré (18 Jan 2014 às 17:58)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Caramulo já mais desafogado de nuvens, ainda sem acumulação.
> 
> Aqui na cova, estão 6.9ºC e chuva fraca.



Enquando não nevar em Montemuro, dificilmente nevará no Caramulo.

Gralheira, desprovidada de neve. Neve, só nos pontos mais altos de Montemuro.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Jan 2014 às 18:22)

Cai sleet acima de Alcongosta até à casa do guarda (Serra da Gardunha).


----------



## Dematos (18 Jan 2014 às 18:41)

Boas,

nublado com boas abertas durante a tarde com 2aguaceiros!

Agora, comecou a chover calmamente, sem vento, 8.°!


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Jan 2014 às 18:48)

Chuva fraca e 7.0ºC. Se for sempre esta chuva é impossível nevar no Caramulo, acho eu...


----------



## camrov8 (18 Jan 2014 às 18:52)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Chuva fraca e 7.0ºC. Se for sempre esta chuva é impossível nevar no Caramulo, acho eu...



o Caramulo tem muita inflencia atlântica mesmo a freita não sei se nevará


----------



## AnDré (18 Jan 2014 às 18:54)

Parece-me que já neva na Gralheira.
Vamos lá ver se acumula.


----------



## Agreste (18 Jan 2014 às 18:56)

Não muito abaixo dos 1000 metros na Gardunha...


----------



## PedroSarrico (18 Jan 2014 às 18:58)

camrov8 disse:


> o Caramulo tem muita inflencia atlântica mesmo a freita não sei se nevará



Como aqui por Aveiro a temperatura tem estado a baixar, pensei que por esses lado estivesse um bom bocado mais baixa. Mas pelos vistos não há grandes diferenças


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Jan 2014 às 19:01)

PedroSarrico disse:


> Como aqui por Aveiro a temperatura tem estado a baixar, pensei que por esses lado estivesse um bom bocado mais baixa. Mas pelos vistos não há grandes diferenças




Não está a baixar porque a convecção é pouca, ou então ainda não há muito frio em altura, aí por Aveiro a chuva deve ser no mínimo moderada. 

6.9ºC aqui em Tondela.


----------



## Norther (18 Jan 2014 às 19:05)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Cai sleet acima de Alcongosta até à casa do guarda (Serra da Gardunha).




Estou a ver que conheces bem a nossa região  

Por aqui vai caindo um aguaceiro fraco sem vento e a temperatura ronda os 4ºC.
Deixo umas fotos de hoje de manha que tirei quando acordei e durante a pausa do trabalho.


----------



## camrov8 (18 Jan 2014 às 19:14)

tenho 8º a perto dos 300m onde vivo já deu 7.5 tenho uma regra de ouro nunca ir a freita sem ficar perto dos 7º, ja tive casos de estarem 7 e a temperatura se 3 la em cima e de sair com 9 e nevar antes de la chegar depende


----------



## Norther (18 Jan 2014 às 19:15)




----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Jan 2014 às 19:21)

Se eu seguisse o gradiente térmico, a esta hora deviam estar cerca de 2ºC no topo do Caramulo, não sei se é fiável.


----------



## MSantos (18 Jan 2014 às 19:30)

Boa noite!

Dia céu quase sempre muito nublado em Bragança, houve um pequeno período em que o sol brilhou por entre 12h 14h mais ou menos. Tivemos também alguns marcado aguaceiros fracos que acumularam 2.3mm na estação da ESA-IPB.

Por agora chove fraco com 4ºC não saímos disto, nem uma água-neve para amostra.


----------



## camrov8 (18 Jan 2014 às 19:31)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Se eu seguisse o gradiente térmico, a esta hora deviam estar cerca de 2ºC no topo do Caramulo, não sei se é fiável.



é o tipo de contas que faço pois já estive na freita com 1º e costuma nevar daí as contas de so sair se estiver muito perto dos 7


----------



## panda (18 Jan 2014 às 19:31)

Temperatura nos *5.4ºC* e *87%Hr*
 acumulada *2.2mm*


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Jan 2014 às 19:36)

Acho que o grande problema da falta de neve em alguns locais talvez seja a falta de precipitação...


----------



## jPdF (18 Jan 2014 às 19:45)

Hoje pela zona sul do concelho do Sátão (520 msnm).
Temp. 4,6°C


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Jan 2014 às 19:48)

Chuva um pouco mais robusta e 6.8ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (18 Jan 2014 às 19:59)

boas

dia de céu encoberto, com aguaceiros a partir do meio da tarde. 

temperaturas: 6.8ºC minima \ 14.5ºC máxima

atualmente não chove, não ha vento e sigo com  7.6ºC


----------



## Norther (18 Jan 2014 às 20:04)

A aqui fotos fantásticas  https://www.facebook.com/SkiSerraDaEstrela


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Jan 2014 às 20:15)

Chuva moderada, 6.7ºC


----------



## AnDré (18 Jan 2014 às 20:24)

Norther disse:


> A aqui fotos fantásticas  https://www.facebook.com/SkiSerraDaEstrela



Fotos geladas! Isso sim! 

Na Gralheira já acumula.


----------



## panda (18 Jan 2014 às 20:28)

por aqui até parece quase neve.A cota por aqui deve andar pelos 900M a 1000 M  
Temperatura actual *4.7ºC* e *95%Hr*
Chuva acumulada * 4.0mm*


----------



## Luso Meteo (18 Jan 2014 às 20:29)

AnDré disse:


> Fotos geladas! Isso sim!
> 
> Na Gralheira já acumula.


A Gralheira fica a cerca de 1100 m de altitude certo? O GFS previa cota 1100 para esta hora naquela zona por isso, e estando já acumular, poderá indicar que a cota esteja ligeiramente abaixo do previsto. Aliás olhando às temps de várias estaçoes diria que a cota neste momento rondará os 800\900 m


----------



## jotackosta (18 Jan 2014 às 20:34)

Meteofan disse:


> A Gralheira fica a cerca de 1100 m de altitude certo? O GFS previa cota 1100 para esta hora naquela zona por isso, e estando já acumular, poderá indicar que a cota esteja ligeiramente abaixo do previsto. Aliás olhando às temps de várias estaçoes diria que a cota neste momento rondará os 800\900 m



Andei por lá por volta das 17h, apenas água neve e fraca. Agora, chego a casa, abro o link da webcam e vejo isto 

Está bonito agora!!


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Jan 2014 às 20:39)

Chuva fraca, nova subida 6.8ºC


----------



## Luso Meteo (18 Jan 2014 às 20:39)

com o aumento da precipitaçao seria de esperar uma subida da cota mas parece tar a acontecer o contrario...


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Jan 2014 às 21:10)

Meteofan disse:


> com o aumento da precipitaçao seria de esperar uma subida da cota mas parece tar a acontecer o contrario...



E não sei se não está... Agora chove de forma mais consistente e a temperatura já passou gradualmente dos 6.7ºc aos 6.9ºC.


----------



## Luso Meteo (18 Jan 2014 às 21:11)

E na Guarda, alguem sabe se está a nevar?


----------



## salgado (18 Jan 2014 às 21:16)

Por aqui 3º e alguns chuviscos. Nas serras espanholas perto da fronteira havia uma boa acumulação à tarde, acima dos 1200 m.


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Jan 2014 às 21:25)

Isto hoje anda numa de sobe desce 

Agora já baixou outra vez para 6.7ºc, chove normalmente.

A precipitação mais forte está a passar toda ao lado.


----------



## Mjhb (18 Jan 2014 às 21:29)

Boa noite.

Por Viseu, o céu está maioritariamente nublado, vento fraco e tempo fresco. Não chove há um bom tempo.

Atual 5,7°C.


----------



## Luso Meteo (18 Jan 2014 às 21:35)

Acumula bem na Gralheira.


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Jan 2014 às 21:38)

Meteofan disse:


> Acumula bem na Gralheira.



Pois do Caramulo já não se diz nada na rádio há horas. Não sei de nada.

Entretanto continuo com 6.7ºC e chuva moderada.


----------



## jotackosta (18 Jan 2014 às 21:39)

Por aqui vai chovendo certinho, *6ºC*


----------



## AnDré (18 Jan 2014 às 21:47)

Assim dá gosto:


----------



## Miguel96 (18 Jan 2014 às 21:48)

Alguém sabe como está a Serra de São Macário perto de São Pedro do Sul?


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Jan 2014 às 21:58)

Boa noite !
Neve no sabugueiro, temp atual: -0,9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jan 2014 às 22:01)

Boas,a tarde foi de aguaceiros e mais persistentes agora pela noite,na rua ambiente ,com 5.9ºC e alguns pingos frios.

Dados de hoje 4.9ºC / 11.7ºC.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (18 Jan 2014 às 22:03)

BRUTAL!!

amanha é aproveitar para tirar umas fotos.


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Jan 2014 às 22:06)

Pronto por aqui a temperatura teima em não descer. Não que é que eu esteja à espera da neve aqui na cova de Tondela, mas dá sempre gosto ver a temperatura descer enquanto chove.

6.7ºC, chuva moderada.


----------



## INFANTE (18 Jan 2014 às 22:06)

Serra do Montemuro já com estrada Nacional cortada em Portas do Montemuro - ligação a Cinfães


----------



## joselamego (18 Jan 2014 às 22:08)

Por Lamego chuva gelada,temperatura 3 graus


----------



## Mjhb (18 Jan 2014 às 22:20)

Chove fraco a moderado, com 5,8°C.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (18 Jan 2014 às 22:23)

#gralheira Muito bom!!!

http://www.gralheira.net/multimedia/frames/webcam2.html


----------



## INFANTE (18 Jan 2014 às 22:27)

ESTRADA MUNICIPAL 553 - RESENDE

 A estrada municipal 553 (Resende - Feirão - Bigorne) encontra-se cortada,devido à queda de neve


----------



## MSantos (18 Jan 2014 às 22:27)

Em Montemuro está forte! 

Aqui pelo Nordeste alguma chuva fraca com 3.7ºC na estação da ESA-IPB.


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Jan 2014 às 22:29)

Pelo radar, para já não se perspetiva grande chuva aqui para a zona. E a temperatura voltou a subir 6.8ºC. A chuva é fraca.


----------



## Dematos (18 Jan 2014 às 22:31)

Vai chuviscando, tudo calmo.


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Jan 2014 às 22:40)

Fantástico, 6.9ºC


----------



## JCARL (18 Jan 2014 às 22:41)

DeMatos qual é a temperatura no sul de Vila Velha?


----------



## rodri (18 Jan 2014 às 22:49)

Alguem com informacao da temperatura em viseu? no meu carro marca 4ºC mas acredito que esteja menos.


----------



## Edward (18 Jan 2014 às 23:05)

rodri disse:


> Alguem com informacao da temperatura em viseu? no meu carro marca 4ºC mas acredito que esteja menos.



Podes sempre consultar no Wunderground estações amadoras da tua região!


----------



## Talhada (18 Jan 2014 às 23:06)

Na gralheira outra vez a nevar!


----------



## MSantos (18 Jan 2014 às 23:06)

rodri disse:


> Alguem com informacao da temperatura em viseu? no meu carro marca 4ºC mas acredito que esteja menos.




A sensação de frio pode ser maior do que a temperatura real faz parecer. 

Aqui por Bragança a temperatura desce muito lentamente, e vai chovendo fraco... 3.5ºC


----------



## PedroSarrico (18 Jan 2014 às 23:13)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Fantástico, 6.9ºC



Agora é que se pode dizer que pelo Caramulo não se vai passar nada


----------



## jonyyy (18 Jan 2014 às 23:15)

Boas:P

Por aqui também já neva com alguma intensidade, mas sem acumulação, vamos aguardar como se vai comportar a temperatura, porque 0.5ºC a mais ou a menos podem fazer toda a diferença, entre termos um bom nevão, ou não termos nada


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Jan 2014 às 23:20)

PedroSarrico disse:


> Agora é que se pode dizer que pelo Caramulo não se vai passar nada



Pois de facto a temperatura aqui em Tondela não está famosa não, agora voltou a 6.7ºC, mas não sai disto. Chuva fraca.

Já no Caramulo estou completamente a zeros, não tenho informação alguma. Se o IPMA não tivesse acabado com a estação do Caramulo ainda dava para saber alguns valores de temperatura.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jan 2014 às 23:26)

Boas,nevoeiro,vai pingando ,com 6.0ºC.


----------



## Dematos (18 Jan 2014 às 23:29)

Agora chuva mais moderada! Neste momento nao tenho acesso a temperatura  Jcarl, mas andara' pelos 6.5.°!


----------



## Nickname (18 Jan 2014 às 23:38)

3.8ºC chuva fraca


----------



## MSantos (18 Jan 2014 às 23:49)

Boas!

Por aqui 3.3ºC continua a chover, mas parece-me que há pingos de chuva a cair a velocidades diferentes... Água-Neve? Serás tu que estás para chegar?? 

COMPANHEIROS DE BRAGANÇA ALGUÉM POR AQUI?


----------



## Dan (18 Jan 2014 às 23:51)

MSantos disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Por aqui 3.3ºC continua a chover, mas pare-me que há pingos de chuva a cair a velocidades diferentes... Água-Neve? Serás tu que estás para chegar??



Sim, já se vê alguma água-neve junto com a chuva.


----------



## JCARL (18 Jan 2014 às 23:52)

EME dos Regadios de Ródão:
Dados actuais às 23:46 (UTC) de 18/01/2014
Temperatura: 8,6 ºC
Pressão: 998 hPa (estável no momento)
Precipitação acumulado (hoje): 7,9 mm
Local: Salgueiral - Vila Velha de Ródão


----------



## panda (18 Jan 2014 às 23:58)

Continua a chover em quase forma de agua neve 
 acumulada *5.5mm*
Temperatura *4.5ºC* e *92%Hr*

Dados de hoje *3.7ºC* / *10.3ºC*
P 997hpa


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Jan 2014 às 23:59)

Bom a última vez que houve neve acima dos 600m a mínima aqui ficou-se dentro da casa dos 4ºC, mas hoje esse cenário está complicado. 

Continuo com uns 6.7ºC teimosos e agora chove moderado.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (19 Jan 2014 às 00:01)

A estação Meteocovilha.com já assinala água-neve com *2,9ºC*.


----------



## jotackosta (19 Jan 2014 às 00:02)

Vai descendo a temperatura...devagarinho. Registo *5,7ºC* e a chuva mantém-se.


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Jan 2014 às 00:10)

Aqui só há duas velocidades ou devagarinho ou parado. Foram precisas horas para chegar agora a 6.6ºC e cá para mim ainda sobe outra vez.

E agora penso que já vai sendo visível pelo radar que a precipitação está a escassear...


----------



## bartotaveira (19 Jan 2014 às 00:10)

Boas.

Por aqui vai nevando muito fraco ainda...

A temperatura está nos 1,4ºC, se houvesse mais precipitação de certeza que iria acumular.


Fiquem bem.


----------



## Nickname (19 Jan 2014 às 00:15)

Chuva moderada por aqui.
A temperatura subiu para os 4.2ºC

Amanhã de manhã cedo vou ao Montemuro.


----------



## Dematos (19 Jan 2014 às 00:22)

E continua a chover moderado!


----------



## filipepaula (19 Jan 2014 às 00:24)

Boa noite em Santa Comba de Rossas já neva com alguma intensidade.


----------



## bartotaveira (19 Jan 2014 às 00:45)

Aumenta a intensidade da neve.

1,3ºC


----------



## bigfire (19 Jan 2014 às 00:47)

No IP4 na zona do Alto de Espinho já nevava com alguma intensidade as 22 horas, os limpa neves tentavam fazer o seu trabalho, mas tava bastante complicado, a cota andava pelos os 800 metros, não fugia muito.


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Jan 2014 às 00:50)

Já voltou a subir... 6.7ºC

Chuva fraca.


----------



## rodri (19 Jan 2014 às 00:53)

com essa temperatura nao vais ver neve Neves :/ nao vai baixar o suficiente para isso


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Jan 2014 às 00:54)

rodri disse:


> com essa temperatura nao vais ver neve Neves :/ nao vai baixar o suficiente para isso



Eu sei que não, mas quanto mais baixasse aqui melhores indícios teria o Caramulo para lá nevar.


----------



## Luso Meteo (19 Jan 2014 às 00:55)

rodri disse:


> com essa temperatura nao vais ver neve Neves :/ nao vai baixar o suficiente para isso


Ele com certeza tambem nao estara a contar com isso. A 300 m é impossivel isso acontecer. Eu ainda acredito que vou ver alguns flocos daqui por umas 3\4 horas se ainda ocorrer alguma precipitação, pois a temperatura neste momento ronda os 3º...


----------



## rodri (19 Jan 2014 às 00:55)

nas zonas mais altas do caramulo ja deve estar a nevar. a cota deve rondar os 800 m


----------



## MSantos (19 Jan 2014 às 00:57)

filipepaula disse:


> Boa noite em Santa Comba de Rossas já neva com alguma intensidade.



Bem-vindo! Mais uma pessoa aqui das redondezas! 

Aqui mais a baixo em Bragança está difícil, estão 2.7ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Jan 2014 às 00:57)

rodri disse:


> nas zonas mais altas do caramulo ja deve estar a nevar. a cota deve rondar os 800 m



Não sei não, o Caramulo é uma serra problemática com a neve, geralmente só com previsão de cotas baixas aí a partir dos 400m é que se vê lá um bom nevão. Com 600m geralmente não há acumulação e acima disso muito menos.


----------



## rodri (19 Jan 2014 às 00:59)

Nickname disse:


> 3.8ºC chuva fraca



vai atualizando a informaçao Nickname. Tudo o que tenho é o termometro do meu carro LOL


----------



## xtremebierzo (19 Jan 2014 às 01:00)

Auga neve por aquí a 700 metros, pero débil de momento

*1.5ºC*


----------



## Luso Meteo (19 Jan 2014 às 01:01)

rodri disse:


> vai atualizando a informaçao Nickname. Tudo o que tenho é o termometro do meu carro LOL



E eu uma farmacia a 200 m daqui eheheh...


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Jan 2014 às 01:01)

Quanto à neve aqui na Cova de Tondela, só acontece quando o rei faz anos e para além disso acumulação só dura uma manhã.  Então este ano não sei cá porquê mas o rei não vai fazer anos... Este anticiclone que aí vem só vai complicar mais o processo.


----------



## joselamego (19 Jan 2014 às 01:03)

Aqui por Lamego estão 2,9 graus.De momento não chove.Ainda tinha esperança de ver neve misturada ou a cair...vivo a 548 metros altitude


----------



## rodri (19 Jan 2014 às 01:04)

eu acredito que ainda ira haver neve a 500 metros se bem que sem acumulacao.


----------



## jotackosta (19 Jan 2014 às 01:05)

rodri disse:


> eu acredito que ainda ira haver neve a 500 metros se bem que sem acumulacao.



Venha ela aqui para os nossos 500m


----------



## Nickname (19 Jan 2014 às 01:06)

Começa a ficar nevoeiro por aqui.
4.0ºC

Isto agora com o nevoeiro é dificil a temperatura descer.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (19 Jan 2014 às 01:06)

Ui.... cuidado!!!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (19 Jan 2014 às 01:07)

rodri disse:


> eu acredito que ainda ira haver neve a 500 metros se bem que sem acumulacao.



rodri nao contes com isso infelizmente...
de qq maneira penso que amanha teremos um cenário magnifico nas nossas serras sobretudo na zona do geres cabreira larouco onde tem caído bastante precipitação.

vai estando atento a web de trancoso que ainda não tem vestígios de neve com 2ºC


----------



## PedroSarrico (19 Jan 2014 às 01:07)

Se não apanhar neve brevemente no Caramulo, lá terei que ver neve só na Serra da Estrela lá para inícios de Fevereiro.....isto se as temperaturas não subirem muito como subiram nas primeiras 2 semanas deste mês


----------



## Norther (19 Jan 2014 às 01:08)

por aqui vai chovendo e quando se intensifica nota-se algumas farrapas derretidas nos vidros dos carros, a temperatura ronda os 3ºC, que pena não haver mais frio seria um belo nevão, julgo que a cota andará nesta vertente da serra nos 900/1000m.


----------



## ferreira5 (19 Jan 2014 às 01:08)

Na Serra da Nogueira água neve 800-850m;850-900m neve ;a partir dos 1000m acumulação na Estrada...nevava bem e de manhã estará um belo nevão!


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Jan 2014 às 01:09)

PedroSarrico disse:


> Se não apanhar neve brevemente no Caramulo, lá terei que ver neve só na Serra da Estrela lá para inícios de Fevereiro.....isto se as temperaturas não subirem muito como subiram nas primeiras 2 semanas deste mês



Logo de manhã vejo qual é o estado da serra, se não estiver encoberta.


----------



## rodri (19 Jan 2014 às 01:12)

alguem atualiza a temperatura em viseu?


----------



## Nickname (19 Jan 2014 às 01:13)

rodri disse:


> alguem atualiza a temperatura em viseu?



4.1ºC 
Já esteve em 3.6ºC por volta das 23.30


----------



## VitorBaia (19 Jan 2014 às 01:15)

Na Guarda vai nevando devagar e muito misturada com chuva, não acumula nada por agora. Está visto que a cota 600m é uma miragem. Quando chegar o frio acaba-se a precipitação. Se vier a pintar os telhados já não será nada mau.


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Jan 2014 às 01:18)

Que previsão mais interessante


----------



## Albifriorento (19 Jan 2014 às 01:20)

Boas noites.

Aqui por CB a chuva vai caindo pachorramente quase a direito pois não há vento. Deitei a mão de fora do telheiro da minha varanda e esta também não tinha uma temperatura muito baixa, não ao ponto de provocar sensação térmica desagradável, poderá é não ser muito bom para o pessoal da vizinha Covilhã .

Aos sortudos da neve, bolas, postem fotos se puderem .


----------



## bigfire (19 Jan 2014 às 01:20)

VitorBaia disse:


> Na Guarda vai nevando devagar e muito misturada com chuva, não acumula nada por agora. Está visto que a cota 600m é uma miragem. Quando chegar o frio acaba-se a precipitação. Se vier a pintar os telhados já não será nada mau.



Já está mesmo visto que sim, se aqui a volta da nossa cidade chegar aos 700 metros, já será uma sorte


----------



## Nickname (19 Jan 2014 às 01:20)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Que previsão mais interessante



Eu acho que já vi previsão de neve para Viseu umas 50 vezes desde 2005, deve ter nevado 7/8 vezes no máximo ( a contar todo e qualquer floco pelo mais curto espaço de tempo que seja), 2/3 dessas com acumulação


----------



## Charlie Moreira (19 Jan 2014 às 01:22)

bigfire disse:


> Já está mesmo visto que sim, se aqui a volta da nossa cidade chegar aos 700 metros, já será uma sorte



tenho a informação que está a nevar abaixo da pousada do marao!!!


----------



## bigfire (19 Jan 2014 às 01:23)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> tenho a informação que está a nevar abaixo da pousada do marao!!!



Sim, e muito, já vou postar umas fotos do Alto de Espinho, pelas 22:00, a circulação já se fazia com bastante dificuldade.


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Jan 2014 às 01:24)

Nickname disse:


> Eu acho que já vi previsão de neve para Viseu umas 50 vezes desde 2005, deve ter nevado 7/8 vezes no máximo ( a contar todo e qualquer floco pelo mais curto espaço de tempo que seja), 2/3 dessas com acumulação



Tendo em conta que a previsão é feita para o aeródromo de Viseu, talvez lá caiam uns flocos, já que esta zona é um pouco mais fria determinadas vezes que a cidade.


----------



## bigfire (19 Jan 2014 às 01:28)

Alto de Espinho, IP4, pelas 22:00, andavam dois limpa neves, um em cada sentido, e a vinda para baixo, já se dirigia para lá um terceiro, e mesmo assim era muito dificil manter a estrada limpa.


----------



## Nickname (19 Jan 2014 às 01:28)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Tendo em conta que a previsão é feita para o aeródromo de Viseu, talvez lá caiam uns flocos, já que esta zona é um pouco mais fria determinadas vezes que a cidade.



Sim, mas ainda assim, eles lançam essas previsões de neve com demasiada facilidade.

Por falar no aeródromo, aqui há umas fotos com boas acumulações, devem ser fotos de 2009.
http://acv.trignosfera.pt/acv/index.php?page=gallery&cid=19

E segundo esse site estão 3ºC no aeródromo, menos 1ºC que em Rio de Loba


----------



## Dematos (19 Jan 2014 às 01:35)

Abrandou a poco e voltou moderada!

Aqui, ainda tenho esperanca de ver neve amanha no Cabeco da Rainha (1084m) em Oleiros.


----------



## dahon (19 Jan 2014 às 01:36)

Boas noites. 
Aqui pela zona Este de Viseu esta a cair uma espécie de graupel (penso que não seja granizo) misturado com a chuva. Pois notei no meu casaco que havia partículas de gelo que saltitavam quando batiam no casaco.


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Jan 2014 às 01:40)

Chovem gotas muito compridas, talvez seja neve derretida

6.7ºC


----------



## Nickname (19 Jan 2014 às 01:49)

Chove intensamente com 3.8ºC por aqui, ás vezes parece que se deslumbra algo mais por entre a chuva.


----------



## INFANTE (19 Jan 2014 às 01:50)

Nickname disse:


> Chove intensamente com 3.8ºC por aqui, ás vezes parece que se deslumbra algo mais por entre a chuva.



Também confirmo...


----------



## MeteoMontalegre (19 Jan 2014 às 01:55)

Em montalegre a neve já acumula uns cm, ainda poucos .... As serras envolventes já tem muita neve, varios cm de acumulação.. 
temp actual: 0.5º
imagens nocturnas: 
https://www.facebook.com/meteomontalegre


----------



## ricardop120 (19 Jan 2014 às 01:57)

por aqui, vão caindo aguaceiros, nao ha vento e sigo com 7.3ºC


----------



## jotackosta (19 Jan 2014 às 02:05)

Chove com bastante intensidade!!


----------



## rodri (19 Jan 2014 às 02:14)

tambem nao percebo estas previsoes sinceramente! pelo menos aqui em viseu precipitacao ainda nao faltou


----------



## Dematos (19 Jan 2014 às 02:14)

Acho que la' se foi a minha esperanca, nevoeiro acima dos 300m!


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Jan 2014 às 02:36)

Chove bem e acho que a mínima de hoje já foi alcançada. Devem ser os tais 6.6ºc que duraram menos de 5 minutos, que por acaso corresponde à temperatura atual.


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Jan 2014 às 02:38)

Dematos disse:


> Acho que la' se foi a minha esperanca, nevoeiro acima dos 300m!



Esperança de quê? De neve? Se nem eu com quase 300m a vejo como é que aí com 200m a vai ver?  

Infelizmente esta é a desvantagem de quem vive em covas como eu


----------



## INFANTE (19 Jan 2014 às 02:39)

A nevar em Vila Nova de Paiva. Não tenho mais informações da quantidade!


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Jan 2014 às 02:39)

Bom parece que a espera para ver baixar a temperatura terminou, mas não quero deitar os foguetes antes da festa, não vá ainda a temperatura subir.

6.3ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Jan 2014 às 03:12)

A curta descida de 0.3ºC já vinha a enunciar o que ia acontecer.

Ora pois, céu geralmente nublado com várias abertas que estão a fazer a temperatura cair. Entretanto não há aguaceiros para já na minha direção.

5.6ºc


----------



## Mr.Henrique (19 Jan 2014 às 06:26)

Alvão. 900m.espetacular! A estrada esta transitável para quem for mais destemido.


----------



## Mjhb (19 Jan 2014 às 08:40)

Bom dia.

Por Viseu, o dia nasce com muito sol e tempo fresco. O vento é fraco.
Não nevou na serra do Caramulo, pelo menos qie se veja de cá.

Atual 5,1°C.


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Jan 2014 às 08:51)

Bom dia !
No sabugueiro muito nevoeiro e boa acumulação de neve.
Temperatura atual: -1,4ºC


----------



## Mjhb (19 Jan 2014 às 09:40)

Continua o céu limpo e o sol a pique,e com iato sobe a pique a temperatura.
Após uma mínima de 3,8°C, estão agora 7,0°C.


----------



## bigfire (19 Jan 2014 às 09:59)

Trás os Montes acordou pintada de branco, as serras parecem ter uma boa camada de neve, e a cota não deve ter passado dos 800 metros.


----------



## Nickname (19 Jan 2014 às 10:11)

4.9ºC
céu pouco nublado


----------



## Nonnu (19 Jan 2014 às 10:26)

Aqui na aldeia de Orvalho (Oleiros) 550 metros..
apenas chuva e nao baixou dos 4 graus

nas serras a volta, uma com 1100 metros e outra com 930 metros
neve nem vela
se la nevou de noite, nao acomulou...


----------



## jPdF (19 Jan 2014 às 10:30)

Céu pouco nublado.
Temperatura 5.1°C 
Vento fraco


----------



## Dematos (19 Jan 2014 às 11:07)

Bom dia,

pelas 7:00 estava quase tudo limpo, e como disse o Nonnu: "neve nem vela"!! Mesmo no Cabeco da Rainha a 1084m, perto de Oleiros!

Portanto, neve so' a distancia, se conseguir ver a Serra  da Estrela!eh eh eh


----------



## jonaslor (19 Jan 2014 às 11:12)

Bom dia...
Cenário por Loriga


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jan 2014 às 11:17)

Bom dia  ,céu limpo e vento moderado com rajadas e  de NNW,com 9.2ºC.


----------



## vifra (19 Jan 2014 às 11:17)

Hoje a Gralheira acordou assim. 

Fotos de Elisabete Francisco:











Mais fotos em: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/neve-na-gralheira-serra-de-montemuro-19-01-2014-a-7504.html#post409965


----------



## joselamego (19 Jan 2014 às 11:34)

Por Lamego a neve só se avista do alto da serra das meadas.Deverá ter ficado pela cota dos 850 metros.Temperatura mínima na cidade de 2,5. Está frio e neste momento 4 graus.o céu está parcialmente nublado


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jan 2014 às 13:42)

Boas,sol e algumas nuvens,vento mais calmo ,com 11.2ºC.


----------



## Nickname (19 Jan 2014 às 13:43)

6.8ºC Céu pouco nublado


----------



## jotackosta (19 Jan 2014 às 13:57)

Boa tarde! Boas abertas por aqui a deixarem espreitar o sol.

Temp: *7,1ºC*


----------



## Miguel96 (19 Jan 2014 às 14:21)

A aldeia de Gralheira na Serra de Montemuro, a neve ainda permanece o que fez com que muitos curiosos a fossem visitar como se pode ver pela webcam(muitos carros e pessoas e vê -se também um boneco de neve ahahah). 

Como estou no telemóvel não consigo meter a foto da webcam.


----------



## Gerofil (19 Jan 2014 às 14:30)

Neve na Serra da Estrela atrai turistas

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/Bg9DWuP31MEq0Vrmt9r4"]Neve na Serra da Estrela atrai turistas - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]

RTP Notícias


----------



## Dan (19 Jan 2014 às 15:07)

Boa tarde.

Esta noite deixou uns 5-10cm de neve fresca nas serras aqui à volta. A acumulação começava aos 900m.















Hoje, pela neve e pela paisagem, até parece um dia de Inverno, mas a tarde segue solarenga e agradável, considerando que estamos em Janeiro.


----------



## MSantos (19 Jan 2014 às 15:16)

Boas!

Não chegou a nevar nesta ultima madrugada em Bragança, o máximo que vi foi uns flocos dispersos no meio da chuva, a neve vai ter que ficar para outra oportunidade...

Por agora dia solarengo com 6.8ºC na estação da ESA-IPB.


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Jan 2014 às 15:56)

No Caramulo não acumulou nada visível aqui de baixo, é como digo geralmente só com previsões de cotas acima dos 400m ou mesmo de 400 é que o cenário lá fica diferente. Pior é que para já não vejo um cenário destes à vista.

De resto aqui também estado sol, nunca mais choveu desde as 2h:20m.

A mínima conseguiu descer alguma coisa chegando aos 3.5ºC.


Por agora está céu bastante nublado devido a ''mico-aguaceiros'' que estão a passar nos extremos norte e sul do Caramulo.


----------



## INFANTE (19 Jan 2014 às 16:49)

Uma ajudinha de como meter fotos?! (( Tenho algumas do Montemuro hoje...


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Jan 2014 às 17:01)

INFANTE disse:


> Uma ajudinha de como meter fotos?! (( Tenho algumas do Montemuro hoje...



Boa tarde

Tem aqui este tópico do fórum que penso que o vai ajudar :http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/como-inserir-imagens-no-forum-256-2.html#post385585

Eu pessoalmente criei uma conta no ImageShack, depois é só carregar a imagem na sua conta e procurar o link/código de fórum dessa imagem para colocar aqui no fórum.

Procura a opção inserir imagem quando estiver para fazer o seu post, e insira lá o código e já está


----------



## INFANTE (19 Jan 2014 às 17:08)

Bom...Obrigado...seja como for disponibilizo para que editem e usem!
Aqui a Gralheira às 14h30


----------



## jotackosta (19 Jan 2014 às 17:21)

E vai nevando na Gralheira


----------



## Gerofil (19 Jan 2014 às 17:52)

Pelas imagens de satélite parece que a partir do meio da tarde de hoje voltou a nevar novamente com intensidade nos sistemas montanhosos, tanto do norte como do centro.


----------



## Mjhb (19 Jan 2014 às 18:00)

Boas tardes.

Por cá, tudo calmo e sereno. o céu está mioritariamente nublado por cumlus e stratocumulus, o vento está fraco e não chove desde há umas duas horas (caiu apenas umas gotas grossas durante uns 2/3 minutos).

Atual 7,0ºC.


----------



## Serrano (19 Jan 2014 às 18:16)

5ºC no Sarzedo, mas com um ventinho que aumenta a sensação de frio...


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Jan 2014 às 18:47)

Neste momento chovem pingas grossas, fazem-me mesmo lembrar a emoção que senti pelas 00:15h de dia 15 de Fevereiro quando começou a cair um água-neve onde havia umas pingas muito compridas e mais lentas que iam aparecendo por entre a chuva. Nem sei como tal aconteceu, e curiosamente estavam 4.0ºC. 

De momento 8.0ºC


----------



## ferreira5 (19 Jan 2014 às 18:49)

Serra da Nogueira 19/01/2014

Se gostarem estão à vontade para utilizar!


----------



## ricardop120 (19 Jan 2014 às 20:10)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de sol, com algumas nuvens que deixaram um aguaceiro por volta das 17.30h 
o vento soprou fraco durante a manha e parte da tarde. 

atualmente esta tudo calmo, vento fraco, céu pouco nublado e sigo com 7.4ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (19 Jan 2014 às 20:17)

por Gouveia segundo familiares, apenas caiu aguaneve na cidade, na parte do Curral do Negro (cimo de Gouveia) ai sim nevou, aquilo fica mais ou menos a 800 - 850m, tendo acumulado mais ou menos ao 900m.  a malta não me explicou bem mas deve ter andado nestas cotas...  

e complicado nevar mais baixo por ali, só se estiver mesmo frio em altura e principalmente frio instalado junto do solo. aquela vertente está bastante exposta á humidade do atlântico. 


estão ai umas boas fotos do elemento branco no forum


----------



## panda (19 Jan 2014 às 20:21)

O dia foi de sol e algumas nuvens. Agora esta a chuviscar e vento calmo
Temperatura actual *6.2ºC* e *72%Hr* 
P 1015 hpa
Chuva acumulada *3.5mm*


----------



## Hermano1x (19 Jan 2014 às 20:54)

Hoje a tarde na serra do alvão ja nao tinha muita neve pois ela derreteu com o sol


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jan 2014 às 21:12)

Boas,tarde limpa de nuvens,agora céu muito nublado e vento fraco,com 6.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 3.8ºC / 12.4ºC.


----------



## Scuderia (19 Jan 2014 às 22:01)

Fica umas fotos tiradas hoje de manha por Montalegre  

Incrível acumulação na estrada de Pitões para Tourém , algumas partes nem dava para entender onde estava os caminhos de terra 












































Mais fotos aqui: https://www.facebook.com/tiago.ferr...10151857938011697.1073741831.512036696&type=1


----------



## Charlie Moreira (19 Jan 2014 às 22:26)

parabéns pelas fotos scuderia estão brutais! 

pitoes é magnifico pena ficar muito longe do porto e os acessos não serem famosos..


----------



## panda (19 Jan 2014 às 23:56)

Céu limpo
Temperatura *3.6ºC* e *84%Hr*
P *1018hpa*

Dados de hoje *3.6ºC* / *11.6ºC*
 acumulada *3.5mm*


----------



## bigfire (20 Jan 2014 às 00:11)

Scuderia disse:


> Fica umas fotos tiradas hoje de manha por Montalegre
> 
> Incrível acumulação na estrada de Pitões para Tourém , algumas partes nem dava para entender onde estava os caminhos de terra
> 
> Mais fotos aqui: https://www.facebook.com/tiago.ferr...10151857938011697.1073741831.512036696&type=1



Isto sim é um verdadeiro nevão , pena serem cada vez mais raros.


----------



## Norther (20 Jan 2014 às 00:42)

Boas noites por aqui a temperatura ronda 5ºC com céu nublado e sem vento.

Fotos que tirei hoje de manha da Cova da Beira para a Serra da Estrela 

A Vila do Tortosendo onde moro e a direita Covilhã





Pelo que vi a acumulação andou pelos 1000m mais coisa menos coisa 










A tarde fui ate a Serra 


















































Ao fundo a Serra da Gardunha que tinha alguma neve de manha apenas no ponto mais alto.


----------



## jotackosta (20 Jan 2014 às 00:56)

Boas fotos por aqui, grandes acumulados!!

Por aqui a semana começa fria

Sigo com *3,8ºC*


----------



## bigfire (20 Jan 2014 às 01:02)

Aqui fica mais um registo deste dia com muita neve, Serra do Marão.


----------



## Dematos (20 Jan 2014 às 04:09)

Que belas fotos, obrigado pela partilha pessoal!!

Pouco nublado, bem fresquinho: 4.°!


----------



## Mr.Henrique (20 Jan 2014 às 12:31)

Ainda há neve na Nogueira? Estou capaz de lá ir à tarde tirar umas fotos...


----------



## ricardop120 (20 Jan 2014 às 13:17)

boas 

por aqui a manhã foi de céu nublado com boas abertas, com algum nevoeiro mas primeiras horas da manhã. 
atualmente está sol não há vento e devem estar uns 10 graus.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jan 2014 às 15:02)

Boas,logo pela manhã ainda foi de céu limpo e muito sol,chegou o meio da manhã e ficou muito nublado e continua,ambiente na rua ,com 10.9ºC e vento fraco de NW.


----------



## Cheiroso (20 Jan 2014 às 16:14)

Após uma ida À Serra do Larouco, aqui ficam alguns registos da tarde de ontem na parte portuguesa e espanhola. Adorei!


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Jan 2014 às 16:31)

Fim de semana espetacular passado na serra da estrela!
No sabugueiro:
http://i1373.photobucket.com/albums/ag372/joaonotroller/DSC_0612_zpsbf07f20f.jpg
http://i1373.photobucket.com/albums/ag372/joaonotroller/DSC_0581_zps9b9601fd.jpg
http://i1373.photobucket.com/albums/ag372/joaonotroller/DSC_0573_zps32ed284f.jpg
http://i1373.photobucket.com/albums/ag372/joaonotroller/DSC_0572_zps907e65d2.jpg
http://i1373.photobucket.com/albums/ag372/joaonotroller/DSC_0557_zps37f40073.jpg

Nas penhas douradas:
http://i1373.photobucket.com/albums/ag372/joaonotroller/DSC_0734_zps914ebca7.jpg
http://i1373.photobucket.com/albums/ag372/joaonotroller/DSC_0712_zps6b38c8d3.jpg
http://i1373.photobucket.com/albums/ag372/joaonotroller/DSC_0522_zpsc3a709ce.jpg
http://i1373.photobucket.com/albums/ag372/joaonotroller/DSC_0511_zps84c402e2.jpg


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jan 2014 às 17:02)

Boas,tarde nublada e vento fraco,com 10.3ºC 72%HR.

Dados de hoje 3.7ºC / 12.5ºC.


----------



## panda (20 Jan 2014 às 19:58)

Céu muito nublado, vento fraco
Temperatura *8.2ºC* e *73%Hr*

Dados de hoje *2.6ºC* / *11.7ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (20 Jan 2014 às 20:37)

boas

por aqui a tarde ja foi diferente, tornou-se encoberto a partir do meio da tarde. 

extremos: 

5.3ºC minima
14.2ºC máxima

atualmente chove, não ha vento e sigo com 8.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jan 2014 às 21:22)

Boas,nublado e vento fraco de NW,com 8.5ºC e 79%HR.


----------



## Mr.Henrique (20 Jan 2014 às 22:30)

Serra da Nogueira, hoje à tarde.


----------



## João Pedro (20 Jan 2014 às 22:40)

Ainda com uma bela acumulação.


----------



## MSantos (20 Jan 2014 às 22:47)

João Pedro disse:


> Ainda com uma bela acumulação.




Hoje ao início da tarde ainda era visível a partir de Bragança a acumulação de neve nas zonas mais altas da Serra da Nogueira. 

Aqui por Bragança tivemos um dia irrelevante em termos meteo pois para além do céu que alternou entre períodos de maior e menor nebulosidade e do vento frio e desagradável que se fez sentir nada mais há a relatar... 

Por agora 5ºC nas estações amadoras da cidade.


----------



## Dan (20 Jan 2014 às 22:55)

Uma das poucas manhãs, deste quente Janeiro, com aspecto verdadeiramente invernal,neve nos montes, geada e muito gelo nos campos. Por agora temos de volta a precipitação, chuvisca com 4,8ºC.


----------



## panda (20 Jan 2014 às 22:56)

Começa a chover por aqui
Temperatura *7.1ºC* e *84%Hr*


----------



## Norther (20 Jan 2014 às 23:56)

Boas noites, vai caindo um aguaceiro fraco com temperatura rondar os 6ºC sem vento, na Serra esta nevar, a informação foi-me fornecida de um local a 1400 m.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jan 2014 às 09:05)

Bom dia .

Céu encoberto e chuva fraca,com 7.0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## panda (21 Jan 2014 às 11:27)

Bons dias
 fraca e nevoeiro na cova da beira e nas zonas altas 
 acumulada *0.5mm*
Temperatura *6.7ºC* e *99%Hr*


----------



## Dan (21 Jan 2014 às 12:14)

Tem sido uma manhã de chuva fraca e nevoeiro e assim se mantém. 6,7ºC neste momento.


----------



## Dematos (21 Jan 2014 às 12:45)

Bom dia,

por aqui tambem muito nublado com chuva fraca e vento fraco!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (21 Jan 2014 às 12:46)

Dia cinzento com chuva em geral fraca, a temperatura ronda os 6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jan 2014 às 13:13)

Boas,nevoeiro e chuva fraca,com 9.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## MSantos (21 Jan 2014 às 13:28)

Bom início de tarde!

Aqui por Bragança temos neste momento céu encoberto e chuvisco, a temperatura ronda os 7ºC na estação amadoras da cidade.


----------



## ricardop120 (21 Jan 2014 às 13:29)

boas 

por
aqui a madrugada e manhã marcada por alguns aguaceiros fracos passando chuva moderada que cai desde as 12h não há vento e devem estar uns 8 a 10 graus.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jan 2014 às 15:17)

Boas,a chuva continua ,com 10.2ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (21 Jan 2014 às 15:18)

A chuva passou de fraca para moderada e a temperatura está nos 7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jan 2014 às 15:36)

Agora mais moderada a ,com 2.0mm.


----------



## Z13 (21 Jan 2014 às 16:06)

Dia de chuva.....

*4,3mm* registados

Extremos de temperatura entre *4,0ºC* e os *7,1ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jan 2014 às 17:26)

Boas,continua certinha ,com 10.5ºC e 6.0mm.


----------



## Mr. Neves (21 Jan 2014 às 17:40)

Nada de especial a assinalar. Chuva essencialmente fraca e agora durante a tarde à passagem da frente ainda houve chuva moderada e vento moderado. 

Sigo com 11.3ºC.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (21 Jan 2014 às 18:33)

Parou a chuva! Mantem-se o ambiente cinzento e húmido, estão 6ºC, deve manter-se constante durante a noite.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jan 2014 às 18:47)

Boas,a chuva passou novamente a fraca...vai nos 7.0mm,com 11.1ºC que é a máxima do dia...a temperatura têm vindo a subir muito lentamente toda a tarde .

Dados de hoje 6.5ºC / 11.4ºC.


----------



## Nonnu (21 Jan 2014 às 18:50)

A relatar esta semana em pitoes das junias

cheguei ontem as 20h e estou ca ate sexta feira as 15h
ontem quando cheguei estava 1 grau e ainda bastante neve na aldeia

hoje....

dia de chuva
5 graus actuais
na aldeia ja praticamente nao ha neve
á volta ainda esta tudo branco ainda


----------



## panda (21 Jan 2014 às 19:21)

Tarde de bastante chuva e nevoeiro. já vai com *17.7mm*
Temperatura *8.5ºC* e *99%Hr*
P *1014 hpa*


----------



## MSantos (21 Jan 2014 às 19:46)

Boas!

Dia muito cinzento em Bragança marcado pela chuva fraca persistente durante toda a tarde, por agora 6.7ºC e 11.7mm na estação da ESA-IPB.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jan 2014 às 21:15)

Boas,já não chove,o vento virou para NW...temperatura a descer,chegou aos 11.4ºC,com 10.2ºC 92%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (21 Jan 2014 às 21:20)

boas

por aqui a chuva também já parou, mas mantem-se o céu muito nublado, não ha vento  sigo com 10.0ºC

extremos: 

7.6ºC minima
11.8ºC maxima


----------



## Mr. Neves (21 Jan 2014 às 21:36)

A chuva já vai dando as últimas, de momento cai fraca com 10.4ºC. 

Este mês de Janeiro está a ter pouca atividade aqui no interior norte centro, sendo que tem chovido já há vários dias fraco e por pequenos momentos moderado. Só inicio do mês é que foi mais radical, com chuva forte e outros fenómenos. 

Se bem que não me posso esquecer dos nevões dos últimos dias nas zonas altas. Espero que anticiclone não se acomode muito, e que Fevereiro não seja um mês seco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jan 2014 às 08:25)

Bom dia.

Céu pouco nublado e sol,com 9.0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## MeteoMontalegre (22 Jan 2014 às 10:06)

Por aqui seguimos com chuva persistente, por vezes forte..


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jan 2014 às 10:54)

Boas ,mais sol e menos nuvens ,ambiente na rua vai suavizando....hoje é para enxugar e nos próximos dias ,com 13.1ºC e o vento aumentar de WNW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jan 2014 às 11:57)

Uma nuvem mais descarada ....deixou-se abrir ,e acabou de cair um bom aguaceiro e descer a temperatura,novamente sol ,com 12.3ºC.


----------



## panda (22 Jan 2014 às 12:41)

Boas tardes
Sol e nuvens 
Temperatura *11.3ºC* e *81%Hr*
 acumulada *2.0mm*
P 1016 hpa


----------



## ricardop120 (22 Jan 2014 às 13:18)

Boas

por aqui a manhã foi de céu muito nublado, tornando se nublado. o vento sopra fraco. devem estar uns 12.C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jan 2014 às 14:37)

Boas ,menos nuvens e mais sol ,vento mais agitado a correr dos lados de NWN,com 13.6ºC 50%HR.


----------



## bigfire (22 Jan 2014 às 15:06)

Estamos com o céu muito nublado, mas com algumas abertas com o sol a espreitar, vento moderado, e as serras ainda tem um pouco da neve que caio


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jan 2014 às 17:44)

Boas,céu quase limpo e vento mais fraco de N,com 10.4ºC 56%HR.

Dados de hoje 6.5ºC / 14.0ºC.


----------



## panda (22 Jan 2014 às 18:52)

Dia de sol e algumas nuvens 
Temperatura *8.9ºC* e *58%Hr*
Vento fraco 
Temperatura máxima de hoje *12.7ºC*
 acumulada *2.0mm*
P 1024 hpa


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Jan 2014 às 19:10)

Céu a limpar e 4.1ºC.

Hoje ainda nevou bem na Serra de San Mamede, aqui a norte... O Larouco ainda tem neve e há muita neve nas serras galegas.


----------



## ricardop120 (22 Jan 2014 às 20:20)

por aqui a tarde foi de sol, com o céu nublado, o vento foi fraco ate ao final da tarde. 
atualmente esta tudo na mesma a exceção do vento que está nulo a esta hora. 

extremos: 

7.4ºC minima
13.5ºC máxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jan 2014 às 21:14)

Boas,céu limpo e vento de N,com 7.7ºC 72%HR.


----------



## panda (22 Jan 2014 às 23:42)

Temperatura *6.7ºC* e pouca Humidade 63%


----------



## MarioCabral (23 Jan 2014 às 05:19)

A esta hora uns agradáveis *-5,6ºc* na Torre


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Jan 2014 às 10:52)

Bom dia!

Por aqui ainda algum nevoeiro... Ambiente cinzento e invernal!
O Parque Natural do Invernadoiro está carregado de neve, acima do Embalse das Portas, a norte do Riós.


----------



## Z13 (23 Jan 2014 às 11:52)

Bom dia,

por Bragança sol, céu pouco nublado e *9,8ºC*

A mínima ficou em *2,3ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jan 2014 às 13:13)

Bom dia .

Dia de céu limpo ...manhã boa para o passeio matinal ,há sombra frio devido ao vento moderado de N,ao sol quente com 14.6ºC 46%HR...a pressão em alta .


----------



## panda (23 Jan 2014 às 13:36)

Céu com poucas nuvens e vento fraco a moderado de N
Temperatura *13ºC* e *50%Hr*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jan 2014 às 14:12)

Boas,ao sol 16.0ºC...bem bom no meu quintal ,no céu algumas nuvens .


----------



## Mr. Neves (23 Jan 2014 às 16:02)

Boa tarde! A mínima ficou-se pelos 0.7ºC  com formação de alguma geada. Para já céu limpo com algumas nuvens e 13.2ºC


----------



## panda (23 Jan 2014 às 18:17)

Céu praticamente limpo e vento fraco
Temperatura actual *9.1ºC* e *73%Hr*

Dados de hoje *4.2ºC* / *13.6ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jan 2014 às 18:32)

Boas,tarde de ambiente morno aqui pelo bairro ,céu limpo e vento fraco de N,com 11.0ºC 65%HR.

Dados de hoje 5.2ºC / 16.0ºC.


----------



## Dan (23 Jan 2014 às 19:27)

Um dia sem precipitação e com algum sol. Por terras de Miranda, manhã com bastante geada, por aqui nem por isso.

Hoje registei os seguintes extremos: 2,0ºC / 10,0ºC


Esta tarde em Miranda.


----------



## ricardop120 (23 Jan 2014 às 20:23)

boas

por aqui a manha chegou com um nevoeiro gelado, estava tudo carregado de Geada. depois la abriu la para as 10h. 
manteve-se o sol com o céu pouco nublado. praticamente não houve vento o que tornou o ambiente bem agradável, ao sol claro. .  

atualmente esta tudo na mesma, céu pouco nublado, sem vento e sigo com 8.1ºC
extremos:  

0.9ºC minima
14.7ºC máxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jan 2014 às 21:07)

Boas,algum vento de N,com 8.8ºC 78%HR.


----------



## Dan (24 Jan 2014 às 08:53)

Bom dia 

Céu nublado, mas ainda subsiste alguma da geada que se formou esta madrugada.

Hoje terá sido o primeiro dia deste Janeiro com mínima negativa na estação de Bragança (IPMA). Meses de Janeiro chuvosos costumam ser quentes por estas bandas e este não foge à regra.


----------



## Z13 (24 Jan 2014 às 08:56)

Na minha zona a geada foi considerável!

A mínima só foi aos *-0,4ºC*, mas como a humidade estava em 98% deixou tudo pintado de branco!!!

Por agora nuvens e *0,7ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jan 2014 às 11:39)

Bom dia .

Muito sol e algumas nuvens altas ,com 13.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jan 2014 às 13:08)

Boas ,muito sol e algumas nuvens altas,ambiente pela zona bastante morno ,com 15.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ricardop120 (24 Jan 2014 às 13:33)

Boas 

por aqui a madrugada e manhã foi de nevoeiro e continua nevoeiro não há vento e devem estar uns 8 graus.


----------



## panda (24 Jan 2014 às 14:01)

Céu com algumas nuvens altas
Temperatura *16.1ºC* e *47%Hr*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jan 2014 às 14:51)

Boas ...mais quente ,com 16.2ºC.


----------



## Dan (24 Jan 2014 às 19:06)

Fim de tarde bem ventosa por estas bandas. 9,2ºC neste momento.

Extremos de hoje: 0,4ºC / 9,8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jan 2014 às 19:44)

Boas,tarde amena na temperatura ...tudo calmo ,com 10.4ºC 75%HR.

Dados de hoje 5.4ºC / 16.7ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (24 Jan 2014 às 20:25)

boas

por aqui a tarde já foi de algum sol, com o nevoeiro a levantar por volta das 15h. não houve vento. 

atualmente esta o ceu nublado, praticamente sem vento e sigo com 8.4ºC

extremos: 

6.6ºC minima
10.6ºC maxima


----------



## Mr. Neves (24 Jan 2014 às 20:30)

Dia de muito nevoeiro a persistir até junto das 15h. Seguiu-se um período de céu pouco nublado e agora está céu geralmente nublado com uma ou outra aberta.

A mínima foi 3.2ºC e atualmente estão 8.5ºC.

Basicamente o mesmo que o membro ricardop120 disse.


----------



## panda (24 Jan 2014 às 21:16)

Temperatura actual *8.7ºC* e *80%Hr*

Dados de hoje *3.8ºC* / *17ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jan 2014 às 21:22)

Vento mais moderado de N,com 9.9ºC 80%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (25 Jan 2014 às 12:32)

Boas tardes.

Por Viseu, o tempo está fresco, sem ponta de vento e com o céu maioritariamente a muito nublado.

Atual 11,0ºC.


----------



## Dan (25 Jan 2014 às 12:54)

Sol, algum vento e 13,4ºC por agora. Mínima de 8,3ºC. Mais um dia com forte anomalia positiva nos valores de temperatura.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jan 2014 às 14:15)

Boas .

Pois sim ...está mesmo o sol ,com 19.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jan 2014 às 15:02)

Algumas nuvens já fazer sombra ,com 17.9ºC e vento fraco de N.


----------



## Mjhb (25 Jan 2014 às 17:04)

Boas.

Por cá, prosegue o céu mioritariamente nublado, com algumas abertas e vento nulo.

Atual 12,1ºC.


----------



## panda (25 Jan 2014 às 18:04)

Boas
Temperatura actual *12.5ºC* e *75%Hr*
Máxima de hoje *19ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jan 2014 às 18:06)

Boas,tarde a cheirar a primavera ...tudo calmo sem vento ,com 14.8ºC 70%HR.

Dados de hoje 7.5ºC / 19.3ºC .


----------



## joselamego (25 Jan 2014 às 18:09)

Por Lamego dia com muitas nuvens,por vezes com boas abertas.Alguns chuviscos ao inicio da manhã.temperatura atual 11.
Máxima de 13


----------



## Mr. Neves (25 Jan 2014 às 18:10)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas,tarde a cheirar a primavera ...tudo calmo sem vento ,com 14.8ºC 70%HR.
> 
> Dados de hoje 7.5ºC / 19.3ºC .





De facto isto mais pareceu um dia de primavera outra vez, aqui a temperatura só não subiu mais que 15.4ºC porque se meteram as nuvens ao barulho. Será que ainda vai haver neve a cotas baixas?  O tempo vai escasseando, Fevereiro é um mês de surpresas mas muito curto. 

Bom, estão 10.7ºc e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Serrano (25 Jan 2014 às 18:14)

10.5ºC no Sarzedo, depois de uma agradável máxima de 14.4ºC.


----------



## joselamego (25 Jan 2014 às 18:16)

Mr. Neves disse:


> De facto isto mais pareceu um dia de primavera outra vez, aqui a temperatura só não subiu mais que 15.4ºC porque se meteram as nuvens ao barulho. Será que ainda vai haver neve a cotas baixas?  O tempo vai escasseando, Fevereiro é um mês de surpresas mas muito curto.
> 
> Bom, estão 10.7ºc e céu pouco nublado.



Este inverno parece que vai ser difícil.mas vamos aguardar até final fevereiro...os modelos já começam a modelar mudança na europa,o frio vai começar a vir....


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jan 2014 às 18:18)

Mr. Neves disse:


> De facto isto mais pareceu um dia de primavera outra vez, aqui a temperatura só não subiu mais que 15.4ºC porque se meteram as nuvens ao barulho. Será que ainda vai haver neve a cotas baixas?  O tempo vai escasseando, Fevereiro é um mês de surpresas mas muito curto.
> 
> Bom, estão 10.7ºc e céu pouco nublado.



Boas,isto é só uma passagem de alguns graus a mais por um par de dias ,é preciso é calma ,que o inverno ainda não acabou


----------



## Mjhb (25 Jan 2014 às 20:10)

Boas noites.

O céu está agora limpo, o vento é fraco.

Atual 10,0ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (25 Jan 2014 às 20:28)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu geralmente muito nublado tornando-se pouco nublado ao final do dia, não houve
vento. 

extremos: 

8.4ºC minima
15.6ºC máxima

atualmente o céu está pouco nublado sem vento e esta a instalar-se o nevoeiro. sigo com 9.9ºC


----------



## Dan (25 Jan 2014 às 20:55)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Será que ainda vai haver neve a cotas baixas?  O tempo vai escasseando, Fevereiro é um mês de surpresas mas muito curto.



Uma breve análise estatística dos últimos 11 anos por aqui, revela, como período mais favorável à queda de neve, a última quinzena de Fevereiro, surgindo em segundo lugar a 2ª quinzena de Janeiro. 

__________________________

Um céu estrelado e 10,2ºC por agora. 

Extremos de hoje: 8,3ºC / 14,6ºC 

Desde 13 de Novembro que não se registava um dia tão quente por estas bandas.


----------



## MSantos (25 Jan 2014 às 21:07)

Boas!

Dia de Primavera em pleno Inverno, o dia de hoje mais pareceu um dia de Abril. 

Por agora vai arrefecendo mas ainda está bem alta a temperatura (9.4ºC).

Máxima de quase *15ºC*...  Inverno?


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Jan 2014 às 21:22)

A neve ontem pela Estrela, hoje já não havia praticamente nada.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jan 2014 às 21:26)

Boas,tudo calmo e ainda uma temperatura amena ,com 11.8ºC e vento fraco de N.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jan 2014 às 11:03)

Bom dia .

Sol e nuvens altas ,ambiente na rua...para mais um dia morno ,com 14.6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Dan (26 Jan 2014 às 11:36)

Bom dia.

Uma manhã cinzenta e um pouco mais fresca. A mínima ficou em 3,1ºC.

Por agora algumas nuvens e 10,9ºC.


----------



## Serrano (26 Jan 2014 às 11:47)

13ºC no Sarzedo, com céu muito nublado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jan 2014 às 12:14)

Mais nuvens altas ,com 15.0ºC 71%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (26 Jan 2014 às 12:24)

Bons dias.

Por Viseu, o dia segue fresco e nublado, com nevoeiro a visibilidade de cerca de 600m. O vento é praticamente nulo.

Atual 8,0°C, com mínima de 5,5°C.


----------



## panda (26 Jan 2014 às 13:43)

Boas tardes
Sol e nuvens altas
Temperatura *15.5ºC* e *71%Hr*
P 1026hpa


----------



## MSantos (26 Jan 2014 às 14:59)

Boa tarde!

Hoje aqui pelo Nordeste temos um dia muito mais cinzento que ontem, por agora o céu está nublado e a estação da ESA-IPB marca 10.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jan 2014 às 15:03)

Boas,nuvens altas e algumas baixas ,vento moderado de NW,com 16.3ºC 70%HR.


----------



## Dan (26 Jan 2014 às 15:09)

10,8ºC e começa agora a chuviscar.


----------



## joselamego (26 Jan 2014 às 15:26)

Aqui por Lamego dia cinzento e começa a chuviscar.Temperatura atual de 11


----------



## Mr. Neves (26 Jan 2014 às 15:32)

Aqui parece o dia de sexta-feira, nevoeiro até há pouco e também alguns chuviscos.

Temperatura nos 12.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jan 2014 às 18:02)

Boas,nublado por nuvens baixas,vento fraco de NW,com 13.1ºC 82%HR.

Dados de hoje 8.1ºC / 17.0ºC.


----------



## panda (26 Jan 2014 às 18:57)

Céu nublado e vento fraco
Temperatura *11.8ºC* e *82%Hr*
Máxima de hoje *16.5ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (26 Jan 2014 às 20:38)

boas

por aqui a manha foi de nevoeiro cerrado, ate as 14h, depois disso a chuva fraca instalou-se a tarde toda, só parou a bocadinho. nao houve vento. 

atualmente esta o céu muito nublado e algum nevoeiro sobre o rio, sem vento e sigo com 10.8ºC
extremos: 

8.7ºC minima
12.6ºC máxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jan 2014 às 20:50)

Nublado e com 11.7ºC 90%HR.


----------



## jotackosta (26 Jan 2014 às 21:19)

Boa noite!

Dia de nevoeiro por aqui, de momento chuvisco.

Temperatura actual: *9,1ºC*


----------



## panda (26 Jan 2014 às 22:42)

Por aqui já começou a 
Temperatura actual *9.8ºC* e *97%Hr*


----------



## Dematos (27 Jan 2014 às 01:24)

Boa noite,

de manha muito nevoeiro, boas abertas ao meio-dia, pouco depois ficou muito nublado e comecou a chuviscar sem parar por volta das 23:40! vento fraco, 11.°!


----------



## MSantos (27 Jan 2014 às 12:09)

Bom dia!

As nuvens correm depressa no céu aqui em Bragança, por vezes caiem uns borrifos mas o sol tem brilhando toda a manhã. Por agora 5.3ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (27 Jan 2014 às 12:41)

Começou há pouco a nevar na Gralheira.







De momento, 6,7ºC em Moimenta da Beira, a 645 m, e 4,3ºC na Guarda, a 853 m.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jan 2014 às 12:43)

Boas,nublado e vento moderado de NW e ,com 9.9ºC.


----------



## vitamos (27 Jan 2014 às 12:45)

Tive há pouco a informação que nevava na Guarda mesmo em zonas mais baixas da cidade... alguém confirma? Se sim a cota andará um pouco abaixo do esperado (pela imagem da Gralheira infere-se que pelo menos á cota prevista já neva)


----------



## VitorBaia (27 Jan 2014 às 13:40)

vitamos disse:


> Tive há pouco a informação que nevava na Guarda mesmo em zonas mais baixas da cidade... alguém confirma? Se sim a cota andará um pouco abaixo do esperado (pela imagem da Gralheira infere-se que pelo menos á cota prevista já neva)



Na Guarda é mais chuva do que neve. Por enquanto. O pessoal anda com tanta vontade da neve que qualquer floco misturado já lhe chama neve. Vamos esperar pela noite. Durante o dia não vai dar nada de jeito.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jan 2014 às 14:06)

Boas,continua nublado e um barbeiro lá fora ,com 10.6ºC e vento de NW.


----------



## jonyyy (27 Jan 2014 às 14:14)

vitamos disse:


> Tive há pouco a informação que nevava na Guarda mesmo em zonas mais baixas da cidade... alguém confirma? Se sim a cota andará um pouco abaixo do esperado (pela imagem da Gralheira infere-se que pelo menos á cota prevista já neva)




Boas, a mim não me pareceu que tenha nevado, deve ter sido algum aguaceiro mais forte, que poderia ter trazido algum floco a mistura.. pode ser que mais logo venham alguns floquitos, que a temperatura esta a descer


----------



## MarioCabral (27 Jan 2014 às 14:26)

Estará a estação da Penhas da Saúde avariada? Neste momento 7ºc parece-me ser demasiado, principalmente quando na Torre (apenas mais 500m) estão quase -3ºc...
Pelas previsões a 850hPa deveria estar um valor próximo de -1ºc nas Penhas da Saúde!!


----------



## salgado (27 Jan 2014 às 15:01)

Há pouco caiu um aguaceiro ligeiro de saraiva, foi o mais próximo de neve que vi neste inverno aqui...


----------



## MSantos (27 Jan 2014 às 15:03)

Boa tarde!

Início de tarde com alguns aguaceiros aqui por Bragança alternados com períodos de sol, está fresco e deve estar a nevar nas serras aqui à volta da cidade, aqui estão 5.2ºC na estação da ESA-IPB.


----------



## MeteoMontalegre (27 Jan 2014 às 15:06)

Ja neva em MONTALEGRE


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jan 2014 às 15:37)

Boas ,já caiu um aguaceiro de uma nuvem mais fechada ,sol e um vendaval  de vento de NW,com 9.6ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Jan 2014 às 16:14)

9.4ºC, vento moderado a forte gélido e aguaceiros fracos. Parece que ainda não é desta semana que vejo neve no Caramulo. Vou esperar sentado, o GFS subiu as cotas de neve na última saída. Enquanto não houver previsão de 400m é escusado.


----------



## VitorBaia (27 Jan 2014 às 16:19)

Mr. Neves disse:


> 9.4ºC, vento moderado a forte gélido e aguaceiros fracos. Parece que ainda não é desta semana que vejo neve no Caramulo. Vou esperar sentado, o GFS subiu as cotas de neve na última saída. Enquanto não houver previsão de 400m é escusado.



Na madrugada de Quarta-feira deve nevar nos pontos altos do Caramulo.


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Jan 2014 às 16:23)

VitorBaia disse:


> Na madrugada de Quarta-feira deve nevar nos pontos altos do Caramulo.



Pois só que geralmente não acumula nada de especial ou não acumula nada, como no dia 18 de Janeiro.

Mas também, agora não tenho oportunidade de ir lá acima.


----------



## bigfire (27 Jan 2014 às 16:51)

Hoje um belo dia, céu com algumas abertas, mas encobre de repente e cai uns aguaceiros, o vento tem estado moderado, e a temperatura anda pelos 5,5º graus, portanto a neve deve estar de regresso aqui as serras.


----------



## Z13 (27 Jan 2014 às 17:01)

Por Bragança cai agora mais um aguaceiro de chuva, embora por vezes dê ideia de _sleet_... nada mais do que isto. Estão agora *4,4ºC* e a cota de neve não deve andar muito longe embora a visibilidade para as serras seja neste momento nula...
Acumulado de 1mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jan 2014 às 17:23)

Boas ,a minima das 8.45h da manhã que foi de 9.0ºC já não conta ,contra a máxima de hoje 11.1ºC pelas 3h13m da noite que ainda vale ,com 8.6ºC e muito nublado e alguns pingos puxados pelo forte e .


----------



## rodri (27 Jan 2014 às 17:30)

Alguém com dados na cidade de Viseu?


----------



## jotackosta (27 Jan 2014 às 17:46)

Boa tarde!

Céu nublado hoje com algumas abertas e chuva à mistura fazendo surgir um arco-íris a meio da tarde. 

De momento a temperatura vai descendo registando agora *6,9ºC*


----------



## joselamego (27 Jan 2014 às 17:53)

Por Lamego frio e aguaceiros puxados a vento.temperatura de 5 graus


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jan 2014 às 18:29)

Boas ,os primeiros aguaceiros mais pesados do dia...já chegaram  algum tempo,com 7.7ºC e 84%HR.


----------



## Dan (27 Jan 2014 às 18:46)

Boas

Aqui por Bragança 3,7ºC e um céu com algumas nuvens. 
Na viagem desta tarde (Miranda-Bragança) ainda apanhei alguns flocos de neve a uns 850m de altitude.


----------



## Barreto (27 Jan 2014 às 19:13)

Está um frio de rachar na Covilhã! Os chuviscos são gelados!


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Jan 2014 às 20:04)

7.9ºC depois de já ter estado em 6.6ºC com os aguaceiros fracos. Vai chuviscando.


----------



## ricardop120 (27 Jan 2014 às 20:30)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu geralmente muito nublado, com aguaceiros apenas da parte da tarde. 
o vento soprou fraco temporariamente moderado desde o inicio da tarde. 
atualmente o céu esta muito nublado vento fraco e sigo com 8.3ºC

extremos: 

7.8ºC minima
13.2ºC máxima


----------



## Albifriorento (27 Jan 2014 às 20:58)

Boas, por agora não chove, o vento parece que também amainou... e um valente briol na rua .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jan 2014 às 21:36)

Boas,céu pouco nublado e o vento acalmou ,com 7.4ºC 74%HR.


----------



## panda (27 Jan 2014 às 21:48)

Boas
Temperatura *6.2ºC* e *79%Hr*
 acumulada *2.0mm*


----------



## Dematos (28 Jan 2014 às 01:20)

Boa noite,

alguns aguaceiros durante o dia, nublado alternando com abertas! vento moderado e por vezes forte ao longo da tarde, agora fraco! Neste momento cai mais um aguaceiro com 7.° de temperatura! 

Continua um frio bem desconfortavel! ;-)


----------



## jotackosta (28 Jan 2014 às 01:23)

Vai caindo uma chuva fraca com *5,8ºC*


----------



## MeteoMontalegre (28 Jan 2014 às 01:59)

Aos 1150m já existe alguma acumulação de neve ... 
Temp. actual: 0.5º
vejam foto 
https://www.facebook.com/meteomontalegre


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jan 2014 às 08:28)

Bom dia .

Céu muito nublado e uma chuva muito fraca,com 5.3ºC 100%HR.


----------



## david 6 (28 Jan 2014 às 09:09)

penhas da saúde








torre


----------



## MSantos (28 Jan 2014 às 09:52)

Bom dia.

Manhã fresca de céu muito nublado por aqui, neste momento a estação do IPB marca 5.2ºC,  a mínima na mesma estação foi de 2.8ºC.


----------



## VILA REAL (28 Jan 2014 às 10:33)

Por estas bandas o dia amanheceu com aguaceiros fracos, por vezes acompanhados por rajadas de vento forte.
O sol já tentou espreitar mas a nebulosidade está a ganhar-lhe 
Quanto à temperatura, ela está idêntica à do dia de ontem. Oscila entre os 6º e os 7º.


----------



## panda (28 Jan 2014 às 10:51)

Bons dias
Chuva fraca. acumulada *1.2mm* 
Temperatura *7ºC* e *97%Hr*
Wind chill 5ºC


----------



## Dan (28 Jan 2014 às 11:42)

Bom dia

Vai chovendo com um valor de 6,6ºC. A mínima ficou em 2,5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jan 2014 às 11:46)

Boas ...tudo igual,frio e chuva fraca,com 8.3ºC e vento moderado e .


----------



## VILA REAL (28 Jan 2014 às 11:51)

Em Vila Real, as rajadas de vento (assim como os aguaceiros) são cada vez mais intensos.
Por vezes sopram rajadas bastante fortes.


----------



## VILA REAL (28 Jan 2014 às 11:57)

Os aguaceiros transformaram-se em chuva intensa.


----------



## joselamego (28 Jan 2014 às 12:01)

Por Lamego igual.

Vamos ver Vila Real se temos sorte e se vemos neve amanhã de manhã na tua cidade e eu em Lamego.


----------



## VILA REAL (28 Jan 2014 às 12:08)

Joselamego, a fazer fé na última saída do GFS, acredito em cotas superiores a 200m... haja fé!!!


----------



## filtheskull (28 Jan 2014 às 12:10)

200 metros de cota??? 
Só vendo pra acreditar! mas gostava !!! 
Em bragança chove a serio e estão 6,7º e a descer!


----------



## Dan (28 Jan 2014 às 12:13)

A temperatura mantém-se estável nos 6,6ºC, a precipitação é que aumentou consideravelmente de intensidade nestes últimos minutos.


----------



## VILA REAL (28 Jan 2014 às 12:18)

filtheskull disse:


> 200 metros de cota???
> Só vendo pra acreditar! mas gostava !!!
> Em bragança chove a serio e estão 6,7º e a descer!



Não sei por imagens, por isso vai o link.
http://www.meteopt.com/previsao/modelos/gfs/peninsula-iberica

Não serão bem 200 para aqui mas uns 250...


----------



## joselamego (28 Jan 2014 às 12:18)

200 metros acho impossível Vila Real. O nosso IPMA nas suas previsões fala em 600 metros
mas 450/500 metros é possível nevar
vamos ver o que isto vai dar


----------



## invent (28 Jan 2014 às 12:21)

hehe, olha que imagem na webcam do Covilhã.


----------



## MSantos (28 Jan 2014 às 12:25)

Boas!

Chove em Bragança desde sensivelmente as 11h, há pouco tivemos um período de chuva forte acompanhada com rajadas, entretanto abrandou a intensidade mas continua a chover, as rajadas de vento mantêm-se. 

6.8ºC e 6.9mm


----------



## Dematos (28 Jan 2014 às 13:40)

Bom dia, 

por aqui a mesma coisa, a chuva acalmou neste momento! 

Bem desagradavel na rua!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jan 2014 às 14:05)

Boas,a chuva muito fraca e o vento forte continua,a temperatura têm vindo a subir lentamente,com 10.3ºC 96%HR e a pressão a baixar.


----------



## Barreto (28 Jan 2014 às 14:08)

joselamego disse:


> 200 metros acho impossível Vila Real. O nosso IPMA nas suas previsões fala em 600 metros
> mas 450/500 metros é possível nevar
> vamos ver o que isto vai dar



Ui já vi tantas previsões dessas.. Quando no início do ano passado o IPMA dava neve para cotas até aos 400 metros caíram uns farrapos na Covilhã e só na zona alta (>700m) pegou.

Cá na Covilhã tem estado sempre sol e chuva puxada a muito vento do lado da serra.


----------



## MSantos (28 Jan 2014 às 14:24)

Depois do período de chuva forte do final da manhã, agora o está céu nublado com abertas onde o Sol aproveita para dar um ar de sua graça. 

Grande descida da pressão atmosférica aqui em Bragança nas ultimas horas:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jan 2014 às 14:33)

A primeira chuva a sério ...chegou agora,chove bem ,com 10.5ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## Gerofil (28 Jan 2014 às 14:38)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> A primeira chuva a sério ...chegou agora,chove bem ,com 10.5ºC e 1.0mm.



A superfície frontal fria passa agora sobre Castelo Branco... devendo chegar a Estremoz por volta das 16h00.

Aos períodos de chuva, que será de curta duração, irá suceder-se os aguaceiros propícios ao ar frio pós-frontal.


----------



## Luso Meteo (28 Jan 2014 às 14:52)

Já ouvi aqui falar em cota 200 metros, não se iludam. Pelo que vejo durante a madrugada acima dos 400\500 metros pelo menos temporariamente podemos ter neve, mas mesmo assim é no limite. Agora 200, parece-me impossível. Vamos ver se é hoje que tenho sorte


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jan 2014 às 14:53)

Gerofil disse:


> A superfície frontal fria passa agora sobre Castelo Branco... devendo chegar a Estremoz por volta das 16h00.
> 
> Aos períodos de chuva, que será de curta duração, irá suceder-se os aguaceiros propícios ao ar frio pós-frontal.



Boas,já passou e deu 2.0mm,o sol já vai aparecendo e muitas nuvens.


----------



## VILA REAL (28 Jan 2014 às 14:55)

Meteofan, a saída do GFS das 6z indica essa cota a +21h... eu penso que queira dizer que pode nevar a essa cota, mas posso estar enganado.
Agora as rajadas de vento são cada vez mais frequentes e prolongadas. Rajadas fortíssimas.


----------



## Luso Meteo (28 Jan 2014 às 14:59)

VILA REAL disse:


> Meteofan, a saída do GFS das 6z indica essa cota a +21h... eu penso que queira dizer que pode nevar a essa cota, mas posso estar enganado.
> Agora as rajadas de vento são cada vez mais frequentes e prolongadas. Rajadas fortíssimas.



Isto vai foi aqui discutido no fórum. Essas cotas do GFS previstas nos mapas não são muito fiáveis. Vê antes as cotas nos meteogramas GFS aqui no site e vais ver que as cotas não baixam dos 400\500m.


----------



## Cheiroso (28 Jan 2014 às 15:48)

A NO... aspecto interessante!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Jan 2014 às 15:52)

Cheiroso moras bem perto do casino!   

Vai deitando um olho ao Castelo de Monforte/Bolideira/Travancas/Mairos e vai postando sff!  Creio que amanhã poderá haver neve logo de Curral de Vacas pra cima!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jan 2014 às 15:56)

Boas,com boas abertas e sol,o vento continua agitado de NW,com 11.6ºC.

Dados de ontem 7.1ºC / 11.1ºC.


----------



## Cheiroso (28 Jan 2014 às 15:59)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Cheiroso moras bem perto do casino!
> 
> Vai deitando um olho ao Castelo de Monforte/Bolideira/Travancas/Mairos e vai postando sff!  Creio que amanhã poderá haver neve logo de Curral de Vacas pra cima!



Esta noite vou-lhe fazer a espera. Espero amanhã cedo ter bons registos 

Se assim for darei um volta em redor da cidade!


----------



## ferreira5 (28 Jan 2014 às 16:02)

Por aqui a temperatura vai descendo, estão cerca de 5,8º.


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Jan 2014 às 16:03)

Por estes lados o vento está imparável desde o início da tarde, os caixotes do Lixo mais expostos ao vento estão todos no chão. A chuva foi por vezes moderada, mas essencialmente fraca. 

De momento, para além do vento forte, existem várias abertas e a temperatura subiu aos 11.3ºC.


----------



## panda (28 Jan 2014 às 17:00)

Tanto faz sol como fica nublado.Vento moderado
Temperatura *9.3ºC* e *67%Hr*
 acumulada *1.7mm*
P 1007 hpa


----------



## VILA REAL (28 Jan 2014 às 17:19)

Por aqui o vento continua forte, por vezes muito forte. Aguaceiros com umas pingas geladas e grossas. Faz cada vez mais frio.


----------



## Luso Meteo (28 Jan 2014 às 17:22)

Parece-me que já neva na Gralheira. A cota já deve andar nos 1000\1100 m


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jan 2014 às 17:25)

Boas,por aqui está um grande vendaval ...até a barraca abana ,com 10.5ºC.


----------



## jotackosta (28 Jan 2014 às 17:27)

Boa tarde!

Depois de uma tarde com chuva e vento o céu ficou mais claro e a temperatura começa a descer, o vento mantém-se. As nuvens passam rápido algumas delas bem baixas.

Sigo com *8,3ºC*.


----------



## Albifriorento (28 Jan 2014 às 17:52)

Por agora céu limpo, com bastantes nuvens em volta da cidade, e também bastante vento, atrevo-me mesmo a dizer que facilmente com rajadas na ordem dos 40/50 km/h.


----------



## ppereira (28 Jan 2014 às 18:00)

Na webcam das Penhas da Saúde já dá para ver neve no solo.
Temperatura nos 0,3ºC.
Penso que está dentro do previsto.
Pela meia noite Montalegre deve ser a primeira a ver o elemento branco


----------



## AnDré (28 Jan 2014 às 18:08)

Meteofan disse:


> Parece-me que já neva na Gralheira. A cota já deve andar nos 1000\1100 m



Se nevou, não acumulou.
Para já, apenas se vê nevoeiro.
A temperatura ainda deve ser _bem_ positiva. 

Nas Penhas da Saúde já nevou qualquer coisa. Mas o facto de estar tudo molhado, dificulta a acumulação de neve.


----------



## bigfire (28 Jan 2014 às 18:11)

Os aguaceiros fortes, e o vento moderado foram durante todo o dia uma presença por aqui, com algumas abertas, o sol lá ia espreitando, a temperatura já começava a descer, por agora estão 7,1º. Em termos de neve, sinceramente não é de esperar muita coisa, os 450 metros que indicam o meteograma não me convencem nada, vamos lá ver


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jan 2014 às 18:12)

Boas,pela zona céu limpo e vento forte de NW,com 9.5ºC 65%HR.

Dados de hoje 4.8ºC / 11.7ºC 2.0mm.


----------



## Hermano1x (28 Jan 2014 às 18:16)

Boas 
Aguaceiros fortes neste momento a temperatura tem vindo descer sigo com 6.8ºc
Também não acredito que venha a nevar para a cidade mas vou esperar para ver se vejo algo


----------



## AnDré (28 Jan 2014 às 18:24)

Queda de neve, por volta das 15h, no alto da Serra, depois de Pitões das Júnias. Publicado por Fernando Carrão, no facebook meteoPT.com

(Suponho que seja a ~1250m de altitude)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=708528429178733&set=o.114729005204350&type=2


----------



## Barreto (28 Jan 2014 às 19:02)

Pelas previsões que vi parece que vai faltar precipitação na altura de maior frio na próxima madrugada.
Mais uma vez..


----------



## Mjhb (28 Jan 2014 às 19:43)

Boas noites.

Por Viseu, hoje foi um dia de períodos de chuva fraca e pouco frequente. O vento hoje andou bastante agitado, o que acentudou a sensação de frio.
A temperatura está relativamente estável.

Atual 7,4ºC, com 6,0mm.


----------



## Luso Meteo (28 Jan 2014 às 19:45)

E em montalegre? ja neva?


----------



## jotackosta (28 Jan 2014 às 19:55)

Vai descendo lentamente a temperatura, o vento acalmou e de momento não chove.

Sigo com *7,3ºC*


----------



## Luso Meteo (28 Jan 2014 às 20:19)

Bragança já abaixo dos 4º. Desta vez na cidade deve nevar, vamos ver é se a precipitação não será escassa.


----------



## ricardop120 (28 Jan 2014 às 20:34)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu geralmente nublado, com alguns aguaceiros. o vento soprou moderado a forte da parte da manha, enfraquecendo ao meio da tarde. 
atualmente o vento sopra fraco, céu nublado e sigo com 8.4ºC

extremos:   7.1 minima \  13.2ºC maxima


----------



## xtremebierzo (28 Jan 2014 às 20:36)

Moi boas, por aquí andamos nos *3.2ºC* a neve istes dias quedouse cerca, pero nada, iste inverno solo ver nevar pero a queda de neve de momento NADA  Horrible

Teño poucas esperanzas en ver nevar


----------



## Mjhb (28 Jan 2014 às 21:01)

Segue tudo na mesma, com vento fraco, céu nublado e ambiente fresco.

Atual 7,2ºC.


----------



## rodri (28 Jan 2014 às 21:11)

Na cidade devem estar menos que 7.1 decerteza!


----------



## Barreto (28 Jan 2014 às 21:19)

No meteoblue.pt dava ontem neve para a Covilhã na próxima madrugada. Durante o dia mudou essa previsão para chuva apenas, mas agora já voltou com neve, e particularmente neve forte para as 5h da madrugada. 

A unica vez que caiu uns farrapos no ano passado também acertou..
Hmn..


----------



## cova beira (28 Jan 2014 às 21:22)

Barreto disse:


> No meteoblue.pt dava ontem neve para a Covilhã na próxima madrugada. Durante o dia mudou essa previsão para chuva apenas, mas agora já voltou com neve, e particularmente neve forte para as 5h da madrugada.
> 
> A unica vez que caiu uns farrapos no ano passado também acertou..
> Hmn..





o meteoblue à uns anos atrás não falhava.


----------



## MSantos (28 Jan 2014 às 21:25)

ÁGUA-NEVE!! 

A temperatura ronda os 3ºC.


----------



## Dan (28 Jan 2014 às 21:30)

MSantos disse:


> ÁGUA-NEVE!!
> 
> A temperatura ronda os 3ºC.



Por aqui também já alguma neve no meio da chuva.


----------



## MSantos (28 Jan 2014 às 21:34)

Dan disse:


> Por aqui também já alguma neve no meio da chuva.




Sim, são visíveis uns flocos no meio da chuva, vamos ver se passa a 100% neve antes de se acabar a precipitação, de qualquer das formas duvido que dê para acumular...


----------



## ACalado (28 Jan 2014 às 21:40)

Barreto disse:


> No meteoblue.pt dava ontem neve para a Covilhã na próxima madrugada. Durante o dia mudou essa previsão para chuva apenas, mas agora já voltou com neve, e particularmente neve forte para as 5h da madrugada.
> 
> A unica vez que caiu uns farrapos no ano passado também acertou..
> Hmn..



E calcula para 583m de altitude


----------



## Dan (28 Jan 2014 às 21:45)

MSantos disse:


> Sim, são visíveis uns flocos no meio da chuva, vamos ver se passa a 100% neve antes de se acabar a precipitação, de qualquer das formas duvido que dê para acumular...



Sim, será muito difícil que acumule. A temperatura esta a descer muito lentamente e, no máximo, deve cair mais uns 2ºC. Não me parece que seja suficiente para permitir acumulação.


----------



## boneli (28 Jan 2014 às 21:50)

Pelo que vi agora no GFS ainda vem um período durante a madrugada em que a precipitação vai aumentar a partir da meia noite e a temperatura vai descer um pouco mais, por isso acredito que por Bragança ainda poderá nevar com  acumulação. Vai andar no limite mas pode acontecer.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (28 Jan 2014 às 21:59)

quer me parecer que já esta a nevar na gralheira...


----------



## MaurícioMoreira (28 Jan 2014 às 22:04)

Agua neve em VISEU neste momento


----------



## diogortrick (28 Jan 2014 às 22:05)

Por aqui está tudo conjugado para que haja uma boa acumulação. O frio chega e sobra. A ver se a precipitação corresponde.

Pelo radar, parece que vamos ter boas vagas de precipitação.


----------



## Hermano1x (28 Jan 2014 às 22:09)

MaurícioMoreira disse:


> Agua neve em VISEU neste momento



Qual e temperatura por ai?


----------



## jotackosta (28 Jan 2014 às 22:12)

Por aqui apenas chuva por enquanto...e com *7,1ºC*


----------



## MaurícioMoreira (28 Jan 2014 às 22:16)

Neste momento só tenho o termómetro do carro e antes do aguaceiro registava 6.0 e agora regista 4.0, ja passou quase a 100% chuva e de vez em quando consegue-se observar alguns flocos de neve. Como é óbvio o termómetro dos carros não são nada fiáveis, mas são os dados que tenho no momento.


----------



## Dematos (28 Jan 2014 às 22:16)

Boa noite, por aqui vai xuviscando! vento fraco!


----------



## joselamego (28 Jan 2014 às 22:18)

Hermano 1× , qual a temperatura por vila real?


----------



## MaurícioMoreira (28 Jan 2014 às 22:19)

Na serra de Montemuro nevava hoje de manhã acima dos 1220 metros de altitude, passando depois a chuva.


----------



## rodri (28 Jan 2014 às 22:24)

MaurícioMoreira disse:


> Neste momento só tenho o termómetro do carro e antes do aguaceiro registava 6.0 e agora regista 4.0, ja passou quase a 100% chuva e de vez em quando consegue-se observar alguns flocos de neve. Como é óbvio o termómetro dos carros não são nada fiáveis, mas são os dados que tenho no momento.



Confirmo. No meu marca 3.5 Graus


----------



## joselamego (28 Jan 2014 às 22:30)

Alguém de Montalegre ou Guarda, já neva por essas localidades?


----------



## diogortrick (28 Jan 2014 às 22:44)

joselamego disse:


> Alguém de Montalegre ou Guarda, já neva por essas localidades?



Pela guarda ainda nada. Ainda não chegou a precipitação.


----------



## VitorBaia (28 Jan 2014 às 22:51)

joselamego disse:


> Alguém de Montalegre ou Guarda, já neva por essas localidades?



Na Guarda ainda estão 3.9ºC a 800m. Chove a 900m. A neve só prevejo entre as 2 e as 4 da manhã. Neve em cotas baixas (abaixo dos 600m) esqueçam. Já fico satisfeito se acumular na Guarda. Em Montalegre vai ser nevão a sério.


----------



## Brito (28 Jan 2014 às 22:59)

VitorBaia disse:


> Na Guarda ainda estão 3.9ºC a 800m. Chove a 900m. A neve só prevejo entre as 2 e as 4 da manhã. Neve em cotas baixas (abaixo dos 600m) esqueçam. Já fico satisfeito se acumular na Guarda. Em Montalegre vai ser nevão a sério.



Concordo consigo  

Em viseu e praticamente impossível ver neve esta noite e manha ....


----------



## FJC (28 Jan 2014 às 23:05)

Boa noite!

Por Pitões de Junias tem nevado! Coloquei no Facebook (devido à internet que tenho é a manheira mais fácil de partilhar fotos ou videos), do Meteopt um vídeo da queda de neve forte que aconteceu à pouco.
A aldeia está a começar a ficar pintada de branco. Já acumula no telhados carro e passeios.
Pelo que vi no radar do MeteoGalicia a precipitação mais forte não está longe! 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=708678489163727&set=o.114729005204350&type=2&theater


----------



## ferreira5 (28 Jan 2014 às 23:18)

Por aqui cerca de 2°. Vamos ver o que acontece quando chegar a precipitação.


----------



## bigfire (28 Jan 2014 às 23:21)

A chuva fez uma pausa, a temperatura vai nos 6º graus, assim como a neve já se foi, interessante será ver amanhã de manhã até que cota e que ela acumlou


----------



## jonyyy (28 Jan 2014 às 23:25)

Boas

Por aqui agua neve, mas com mais chuva que neve, vamos aguardar mais umas horas


----------



## diogortrick (28 Jan 2014 às 23:26)

VitorBaia disse:


> Na Guarda ainda estão 3.9ºC a 800m. Chove a 900m. A neve só prevejo entre as 2 e as 4 da manhã. Neve em cotas baixas (abaixo dos 600m) esqueçam. Já fico satisfeito se acumular na Guarda. Em Montalegre vai ser nevão a sério.



Parece-me que esta cidade amanha vai estar parada.


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Jan 2014 às 23:32)

Ora no meio de relatos tão interessantes, que interesse tem o meu?

Só falta a trovoada e o granizo para animar o cortejo de chuva picada a vento.

Os aguaceiros não descem a temperatura pelo contrário ainda a fazem subir, ou então deixam-na  estagnada. Com 7ºC não sei se no Caramulo já cai alguma coisa (neve).


----------



## VitorBaia (28 Jan 2014 às 23:32)

ferreira5 disse:


> Por aqui cerca de 2°. Vamos ver o que acontece quando chegar a precipitação.



2ºC em Bragança é bom. Deve chegar aí a neve. O baile só começa agora e acaba às 6 da manhã. As cotas baixas só devem aparecer às 3 da manhã.


----------



## ferreira5 (28 Jan 2014 às 23:33)

Por aqui chove com 2.5°...a temperatura está a subir.


----------



## MSantos (28 Jan 2014 às 23:36)

ferreira5 disse:


> Por aqui chove com 2.5°...a temperatura está a subir.



Ao principio da noite tivemos água neve, e agora também não é 100% chuva pelo menos aqui aos 700m. 

A temperatura ainda está muito alta para a neve, o problema a que a precipitação pode falhar nas horas mais favoráveis, o que já é normal...


----------



## Gerofil (28 Jan 2014 às 23:38)

ferreira5 disse:


> Por aqui chove com 2.5°...a temperatura está a subir.



Aí por Bragança parece mesmo que as próximas horas só chuva, digo eu ... Pelo Rain Alarm vê-se que vai começar a chover por aí dentro de 30 a 45 minutos; suponho que o vento seja de sudoeste...


----------



## bigfire (28 Jan 2014 às 23:43)

Chove com alguma intensidade agora, a temperatura subiu


----------



## bigfire (28 Jan 2014 às 23:44)

Começa a trovoar, noite interessante


----------



## VILA REAL (28 Jan 2014 às 23:49)

Vamos lá ter esperança e ver o que a madrugada nos reserva.
A noite vai ser de snowcasting.
O stock de "touro vermelho" foi reposto


----------



## Hermano1x (28 Jan 2014 às 23:49)

É mesmo a temperatura esta nos 5.5 e esta para a trovoar


----------



## xtremebierzo (28 Jan 2014 às 23:50)

Empeza a nevar, neve aguada

*1.6ºC*


----------



## bigfire (28 Jan 2014 às 23:51)

VILA REAL disse:


> Vamos lá ter esperança e ver o que a madrugada nos reserva.
> A noite vai ser de snowcasting.
> O stock de "touro vermelho" foi reposto



Caro colega, não tou com grandes esperanças, ainda por cima o mteograma subiu a cota, mas numca se sabe, vamos esperar


----------



## Mr.Henrique (28 Jan 2014 às 23:57)

Vou agora para o Alvão. 

Reporto daqui a nada


----------



## AnDré (29 Jan 2014 às 00:00)

Entretanto nas Penhas da Saúde, a neve já acumula e bem:






Sendo que várias estradas na serra da Estrela já se encontram cortados.






Na Gralheira, está-lhe a dar forte, agora.
Vamos ver se começa a acumular.


----------



## Hermano1x (29 Jan 2014 às 00:01)

Mr.Henrique disse:


> Vou agora para o Alvão.
> 
> Reporto daqui a nada



Eu estou a pensar ir mais logo por volta das 2h


----------



## Gerofil (29 Jan 2014 às 00:02)

Frio, frio, só mesmo a partir das 04h00 ou 05h00 da manhã... até lá acho prematuro esperar que as cotas desçam para cotas médias; a partir dessas horas então sim começam a surgir condições para uma redução das cotas em todo o interior norte e centro...







Meteosat 0 degree Airmass Western Europe


----------



## panda (29 Jan 2014 às 00:04)

Por aqui chove bem e vento mais fraco agora
Temperatura *6.1ºC* e *89%Hr*


----------



## bigfire (29 Jan 2014 às 00:06)

Gerofil disse:


> Frio, frio, só mesmo a partir das 04h00 ou 05h00 da manhã... até lá acho prematuro esperar que as cotas desçam para cotas médias; a partir dessas horas então sim começam a surgir condições para uma redução das cotas em todo o interior norte e centro...
> 
> 
> Meteosat 0 degree Airmass Western Europe



Mas será que a cota poderá descer pontualmente até aos 500 metros, ou ficará pelos 600 metros que aqui se tem falado?


----------



## FJC (29 Jan 2014 às 00:09)

Muita Muita neve por Pitões de Junias! Já partilho mais um vídeo. A acumulação é grande!


----------



## AnDré (29 Jan 2014 às 00:09)

Na Gralheira, já pegou! E neva, neva...


----------



## xtremebierzo (29 Jan 2014 às 00:11)

NEva intensamente, unha pena que estou en pixama e a camara e a do telefono


----------



## Serrano (29 Jan 2014 às 00:12)

4 graus no Sarzedo, com um ou outro floco de neve no meio da chuva.


----------



## Royal Village (29 Jan 2014 às 00:23)




----------



## VILA REAL (29 Jan 2014 às 00:25)

Se esta chuva fosse neve...
Registo 4.6º


----------



## xtremebierzo (29 Jan 2014 às 00:26)

Desde aqui vexo a autoestrada e xa levo contadas 10 limpaneves

*0.5ºC*Parece que comeza a queda de neve


----------



## MSantos (29 Jan 2014 às 00:27)

Boas!

Em Bragança chove também, a cota de neve voltou a subir a avaliar pela subida de temperatura que está agora em 3.7ºC na estação da ESA-IPB.


----------



## ppereira (29 Jan 2014 às 00:28)

Agora sim... Gralheira e Penhas da Saúde já com bastante acumulação 
Vamos ver se é desta que cai o primeiro nevão na Guarda.


----------



## xtremebierzo (29 Jan 2014 às 00:30)

MSantos disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Em Bragança chove também, a cota de neve voltou a subir a avaliar pela subida de temperatura que está agora em 3.7ºC na estação da ESA-IPB.



Como e posible que suba¿¿?? 

Aqui a nevada vai aumentando progresivamente e a cota baixando, na ultima hora baixou case 2 grados


----------



## Hermano1x (29 Jan 2014 às 00:33)

VILA REAL disse:


> Se esta chuva fosse neve...
> Registo 4.6º



E verdade fogo...
Que temperatura estas a registar?
Eu sigo com 4.5ºc


----------



## Mr. Neves (29 Jan 2014 às 00:37)

7.1ºC e um temporal à moda antiga

Chuva forte e vento forte. Se o alerta de vento fosse emitido por concelhos acho que Tondela deveria ter um amarelinho a assinalar esta ventania toda.


----------



## MSantos (29 Jan 2014 às 00:41)

xtremebierzo disse:


> Como e posible que suba¿¿??
> 
> Aqui a nevada vai aumentando progresivamente e a cota baixando, na ultima hora baixou case 2 grados



No lo sé! 


Na estação do nosso companheiro Z13:






Parece que está a querer descer de novo 3.5ºC e chove.


----------



## Mr. Neves (29 Jan 2014 às 00:45)

Aqui já está descer. 6.8ºC


----------



## xtremebierzo (29 Jan 2014 às 00:47)

Bueno vou dormir 

Despidome con *0.3ºC*
Xa empeza a estar todo branco

Unha foto do tellado










Boas noites a todos, e que caiga unha boa nevada


----------



## diogortrick (29 Jan 2014 às 00:53)

A gralheira já tem um bom acumulado.


----------



## Mr. Neves (29 Jan 2014 às 01:00)

Em minutos desceu a 6.0ºc


----------



## FJC (29 Jan 2014 às 01:12)

Com muita dificuldade devido à quebra de energia que cancelou o carregamento, cá vai um vídeo feito da neve que caia.
Neste momento já parou. A acumulação é grande.
Por agora me despeço!
Boa sorte a todos!


----------



## camaria (29 Jan 2014 às 01:13)

Em Baião chove, bastante frio (2º)


----------



## MeteoMontalegre (29 Jan 2014 às 01:16)

Boa noite,
Em Montalegre está a nevar com muita intensidade, na ultima hora e meia ficou tudo coberto de neve ... 
Temp. actual: -0.5º , continua a nevar... 
Fotos e um pequeno video em:
https://www.facebook.com/meteomontalegre
Peço desculpa por não colocar as fotos aqui, devido a problemas tecnicos na minha rede de acesso á internet.. 
cumps ...


----------



## Mr. Neves (29 Jan 2014 às 01:20)

Pronto, a descida teve um colapso. A chuva moderada parou e agora a temperatura não descola dos 5.8ºC, se aqui chegasse à casa dos 4ºC muito provavelmente acumularia qualquer coisa no Caramulo.


----------



## MSantos (29 Jan 2014 às 01:21)

AGORA SIM ESTÁ A NEVAR!!! 

Caiem grande flocos Vamos ver se mantêm...


----------



## AnDré (29 Jan 2014 às 01:24)

MeteoMontalegre disse:


> Boa noite,
> Em Montalegre está a nevar com muita intensidade, na ultima hora e meia ficou tudo coberto de neve ...
> Temp. actual: -0.5º , continua a nevar...
> Fotos e um pequeno video em:
> ...



Excelentes fotos!

Cito algumas:












E entretanto, na Gralheira, volta a nevar de forma abundante:


----------



## Hermano1x (29 Jan 2014 às 01:24)

MSantos disse:


> AGORA SIM ESTÁ A NEVAR!!!
> 
> Caiem grande flocos Vamos ver se mantém...



qual é a temperatura?


----------



## MSantos (29 Jan 2014 às 01:26)

MSantos disse:


> AGORA SIM ESTÁ A NEVAR!!!
> 
> Caiem grande flocos Vamos ver se mantêm...




Já acumula por cima dos carros, continuam a cair grandes flocos, estão 2.9ºC na estação do IPB.


----------



## rodrigom (29 Jan 2014 às 01:27)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Pronto, a descida teve um colapso. A chuva moderada parou e agora a temperatura não descola dos 5.8ºC, se aqui chegasse à casa dos 4ºC muito provavelmente acumularia qualquer coisa no Caramulo.



Por volta das 23:30 no Caramulo estavam cerca de 3.5ºC marcados no termometro do carro sendo que na altura marcava 7ºC em Tondela


----------



## VitorBaia (29 Jan 2014 às 01:28)

Começou a nevar na Guarda. Ainda misturada a 900m.


----------



## Mr. Neves (29 Jan 2014 às 01:31)

rodrigom disse:


> Por volta das 23:30 no Caramulo estavam cerca de 3.5ºC marcados no termometro do carro sendo que na altura marcava 7ºC em Tondela



Bom isso aí a 480m já deve ir quase na casa dos 4ºC ou estarei enganado. Aqui na ''cova dos 290m'' já está a querer subir de novo. 6ºC


----------



## dahon (29 Jan 2014 às 01:36)

Por Viseu neste momento está um temporal valente. Chuva forte acompanhada de vento forte.


----------



## MSantos (29 Jan 2014 às 01:40)

A chegada da neve trouxe consigo uma descida rápida da temperatura a temperatura para 1.8ºC (muito alta ainda).

A neve parou, durou pouco tempo, mas veremos o que nos reserva o resto da noite, já foi bom para lavar a vista.


----------



## rodrigom (29 Jan 2014 às 01:40)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Bom isso aí a 480m já deve ir quase na casa dos 4ºC ou estarei enganado. Aqui na ''cova dos 290m'' já está a querer subir de novo. 6ºC



Não sei porque a minha altitude está errada, eu também devo estar mais ou menos nos 290m


----------



## david 6 (29 Jan 2014 às 01:42)

rodrigom disse:


> Não sei porque a minha altitude está errada, eu também devo estar mais ou menos nos 290m



isso é facil de ver, vai ao google earth e vai ver a altura onde estás nesta altura


----------



## Mr.Henrique (29 Jan 2014 às 01:45)

Alvão.

A 900m ainda nada. 

Em Lamas de Olo 4x2 já não sobem. Já tem uma acumulação bem razóavel. 

PAra já só o costume. Veremos se a cota baixa.


----------



## AnDré (29 Jan 2014 às 01:46)

Lapa, Sernancelhe - Viseu (880m) a neve já acumula.

Em Trancoso, 820m, a temperatura é de 2,3ºC. Se neva, ainda não acumula.


----------



## Mr. Neves (29 Jan 2014 às 01:46)

david 6 disse:


> isso é facil de ver, vai ao google earth e vai ver a altura onde estás nesta altura



Para vos ser sincero eu também não sei se a minha altitude é correta ou não, nunca vi com um GPS, mas este valor veio de um site que se chama GEODIVAGAÇÕES onde dava para clicar no local e dava a altitude. Neste momento nem sequer está a funcionar... Noutros mapas de altitude atualmente eu só teria 275m salvo erro.


----------



## Mr. Neves (29 Jan 2014 às 01:52)

Chuva moderada picada a vento de OESTE. Temperatura em queda, 5.7ºC


----------



## david 6 (29 Jan 2014 às 01:53)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Para vos ser sincero eu também não sei se a minha altitude é correta ou não, nunca vi com um GPS, mas este valor veio de um site que se chama GEODIVAGAÇÕES onde dava para clicar no local e dava a altitude. Neste momento nem sequer está a funcionar... Noutros mapas de altitude atualmente eu só teria 275m salvo erro.



ja experimentaste ver no google earth onde se situa a tua casa e a altura que está? eu concordo com as alturas do google earth, batem certas


----------



## INFANTE (29 Jan 2014 às 01:57)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Para vos ser sincero eu também não sei se a minha altitude é correta ou não, nunca vi com um GPS, mas este valor veio de um site que se chama GEODIVAGAÇÕES onde dava para clicar no local e dava a altitude. Neste momento nem sequer está a funcionar... Noutros mapas de altitude atualmente eu só teria 275m salvo erro.



http://www.igeoe.pt/igeoesig/

Nada mais correto que isto...


----------



## Hermano1x (29 Jan 2014 às 01:59)

Mr.Henrique disse:


> Alvão.
> 
> A 900m ainda nada.
> 
> ...



tem neve a partir de onde?


----------



## Mr. Neves (29 Jan 2014 às 02:06)

david 6 disse:


> ja experimentaste ver no google earth onde se situa a tua casa e a altura que está? eu concordo com as alturas do google earth, batem certas



Pois não sei... Hei de ver isso, mas também cova por cova nem sei se vale a pena. Isto é tudo relativo em 10 de Janeiro 2010 a cota de neve era de 300m e eu abaixo disso ainda tive alguma acumulação.  Já no ano passado houve cotas  acima de 200m e nem um floco, também não houve precipitação...


----------



## dahon (29 Jan 2014 às 02:09)

Neste momento caiem umas partículas pequenas ao sabor do vento e não me parece chuva.

Edit(2:15) Água-Neve. São nítidos os flocos no meio da chuva


----------



## Dematos (29 Jan 2014 às 02:15)

Neste momento comecou a chover com intensidade e vento a soprar com mais forca!


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Jan 2014 às 02:18)

david 6 disse:


> ja experimentaste ver no google earth onde se situa a tua casa e a altura que está? eu concordo com as alturas do google earth, batem certas



Em muitas áreas o google earth modela mal a altitude, ainda assim continua a ser uma excelente ferramenta, mas a melhor forma de saber/observar a altitude exacta  de um determinado ponto/local será sempre através das cartas militares.


----------



## MeteoMontalegre (29 Jan 2014 às 02:19)

Por montalegre parou de nevar e baixou a temperatura, ceu sem nuvens...


----------



## Mr.Henrique (29 Jan 2014 às 02:21)

Hermano1x disse:


> tem neve a partir de onde?



Eu vim de Mondim mas na famosa tasca perto das lagoas já deves ter imensa.


----------



## Royal Village (29 Jan 2014 às 02:24)

Mr.Henrique disse:


> Eu vim de Mondim mas na famosa tasca perto das lagoas já deves ter imensa.



Nessa tasca deve rondar os 1000 ou 1100m, não?


----------



## Royal Village (29 Jan 2014 às 02:25)

Amigos de Vila Real, água neve?
Parece que cai mais devagar...


----------



## bigfire (29 Jan 2014 às 02:29)

Não, é só chuva


----------



## VILA REAL (29 Jan 2014 às 02:29)

Registo 3.7º... e chuva


----------



## VitorBaia (29 Jan 2014 às 02:36)

Neve finiha mas intensa na Guarda. Começa a acumular.


----------



## rodri (29 Jan 2014 às 02:43)

A estação meteorológica de trancoso já regista neve. Na Covilhã a temperatura também cai rápido.


----------



## joselamego (29 Jan 2014 às 02:45)

Por Lamego temperatura de 2,5. Com sorte ainda cairá neve


----------



## Mr. Neves (29 Jan 2014 às 02:52)

Pronto acho que a partir de agora a precipitação começa a enfraquecer. 

5.3ºC depois de 5.1ºC. Se houvesse um aguaceiro moderado chegaria aos 4.0ºC quase


----------



## AnDré (29 Jan 2014 às 02:55)

rodri disse:


> A estação meteorológica de trancoso já regista neve. Na Covilhã a temperatura também cai rápido.



0,7ºC em Trancoso. A neve não deve ser suficientemente intensa para começar a pegar (visto que está tudo molhado).

Na Gralheira, é vê-la acumular.


----------



## salgado (29 Jan 2014 às 03:17)

Neva finalmente no Sabugal, mas sem acumulação por enquanto...


----------



## salgado (29 Jan 2014 às 03:37)

Vendo a imagem de satélite, parece que a caixa de surpresas vem lá atrás...aqui a neve é fraca mas mais "seca".


----------



## Serrano (29 Jan 2014 às 03:39)

Também está a nevar no Sarzedo, mas sem qualquer acumulação até ao momento... falta precipitação!


----------



## VILA REAL (29 Jan 2014 às 03:44)

Registo 3.1º e a precipitação parou à algum tempo.


----------



## Hermano1x (29 Jan 2014 às 03:49)

Começa a pingar vamos ver se vemos algum farrapo 
Cheguei agora de de celeiros e passei por lamares esta a nevar mas nao avia acumulação


----------



## VitorBaia (29 Jan 2014 às 03:57)

Para mim está terminada a observação. Só falta um ultimo aguaceiro mas já não deve alterar muito. Correu como esperava. Mais uma vez os modelos deram cotas muito baixas que não se verificaram.
Algumas fotos da Guarda em:
https://www.facebook.com/MeteoVBaia


----------



## VILA REAL (29 Jan 2014 às 04:47)

Bem, acho que este "evento" está encerrado.


----------



## rodri (29 Jan 2014 às 05:03)

Neve molhada em viseu


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (29 Jan 2014 às 05:03)

VitorBaia disse:


> Para mim está terminada a observação. Só falta um ultimo aguaceiro mas já não deve alterar muito. Correu como esperava. Mais uma vez os modelos deram cotas muito baixas que não se verificaram.
> Algumas fotos da Guarda em:
> https://www.facebook.com/MeteoVBaia



A lotaria vai começar agora!!!


----------



## Mr.Henrique (29 Jan 2014 às 06:48)

De volta a casa depois de ter estado toda a noite pelo Alvão.
Uma frustração. Além do nevoeiro que não me deixou fotografar, a neve não acumulou nada de especial. 
Nas cotas abaixo de 1000m então foi só mesmo amostra...

Enfim.. Fica para o ano


----------



## Mjhb (29 Jan 2014 às 08:01)

Bons dias.

por cá, se se passou alguma coisa, não dei por nada. a temperatura não foi abaixo dos 4,3ºC, e não choveu mais de 5mm toda a madrugada.

Atual 4,4ºC.


----------



## jPdF (29 Jan 2014 às 08:23)

Caramulo com acumulação acima dos 850 - 900 metros. Maior acumulação na zona mais a norte da Serra: vertentes de Caparrosa e Vouzela.


----------



## Mr. Neves (29 Jan 2014 às 08:26)

É nevou por lá bem. A serra tem acumulação aos 800m na parte norte!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jan 2014 às 08:28)

Bom dia .

Muito nublado com algumas abertas,só choveu de noite e chegou aos 5.0mm,ambiente  e com 3.0ºC 97%HR.


----------



## diogortrick (29 Jan 2014 às 08:40)

Aqui pela guarda a acumulação até foi razoável. Pena a temperatura do solo algo elevada. Mas tirando as estradas e locais onde assam pessoas, o resto da cidade está coberta de branco.


----------



## AnDré (29 Jan 2014 às 08:56)

Gralheira, Montemuro:









Encostas da Covilhã:







Encostas de Manteigas:


----------



## HFSantos (29 Jan 2014 às 09:07)

Mr. Neves disse:


> É nevou por lá bem. A serra tem acumulação aos 800m na parte norte!



Confirmo. A vertente virada a Oliveira de Frades está branquinha!


----------



## Maria Papoila (29 Jan 2014 às 09:09)

AnDré disse:


> Gralheira, Montemuro



Não tenho estado a acompanhar o tempo que faz no resto do país, só mesmo o do Litoral Centro e mesmo assim com pouca atenção. Incrível que pensei que o Interior estivesse cheio de neve pois tem chovido tanto e estado bastante frio. Alguém pode dizer como está a estância da Serra? Não sei porquê mas não consigo aceder à webcam.


----------



## AnDré (29 Jan 2014 às 09:16)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Não tenho estado a acompanhar o tempo que faz no resto do país, só mesmo o do Litoral Centro e mesmo assim com pouca atenção. Incrível que pensei que o Interior estivesse cheio de neve pois tem chovido tanto e estado bastante frio. Alguém pode dizer como está a estância da Serra? Não sei porquê mas não consigo aceder à webcam.



Está cheia de neve.

As estradas na serra da Estrela estão quase todas cortadas:







No distrito de Viseu também há estradas cortadas:



> Neve corta três estradas no distrito de Viseu
> 29 | 01 | 2014   09.05H
> 
> A queda de neve provocou hoje o corte de três estradas no norte do distrito de Viseu e o limpa-neves foi deslocado para a Estrada Nacional 231, disse à agência Lusa fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro.
> ...


----------



## Barreto (29 Jan 2014 às 09:17)

Aqui na zona alta da Covilhã também devem ter caído uns farrapos de certeza mas não pegou nada. Ou melhor, pegou nos coletores solares do lar aqui ao lado que estão com uma bela camada de gelo. As encostas têm acumulação fraca.


----------



## MSantos (29 Jan 2014 às 09:26)

Bom dia!

Em Bragança, chegou a nevar ao início da madrugada, mas durou pouco pois quando entrou o frio a precipitação parou, definitivamente este Inverno está a ser muito, muito fraquinho... 

Mês de Janeiro está quase a terminar e praticamente não houve valores de temperatura abaixo de 0ºC, neste que é tradicionalmente o mês mais frio...


----------



## Dan (29 Jan 2014 às 09:28)

Bom dia.

Por aqui, esta manhã havia uma ligeira acumulação de neve a partir dos 750-770m, mas só até a Alcañices, mais para leste, nada de neve.


----------



## Serrano (29 Jan 2014 às 09:56)

No Sarzedo, as superfícies mais frias ainda começaram a ficar brancas durante a melhor fase da precipitação, mas hoje de manhã só havia acumulação fora da localidade, acima dos 800/850msnm.


----------



## bigfire (29 Jan 2014 às 11:09)

Hoje pela manhã tem estado sol , deve ser para animar e esquecer o resto da noite. Em termos de neve, as serras aqui parecem ter uma boa acumulação, o que é bom, a cota por aqui parece que chegou aos 850 metros.


----------



## jonyyy (29 Jan 2014 às 11:57)

Boas
Dia fresco por aqui, nevou algo de noite, não foi muito, mas já deu para "lavar a vista" ehehe
Ficam algumas  fotos desta manha aqui pela Guarda
















À momentos(11h45), já só se mantem onde não bate o sol


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jan 2014 às 12:02)

Boas,muitas nuvens e sol...vento moderado de N e ,com 10.6ºC 51%HR e a presssão a subir 1005hpa.


----------



## João Ferreira (29 Jan 2014 às 12:28)

Loriga hoje: https://www.facebook.com/loriga.to/media_set?set=a.640279896019868.1073742287.100001135900824&type=1


----------



## Célia Salta (29 Jan 2014 às 12:46)

Hoje ha noite por volta da 1.45 (n tenho acerteza), acordei com a luz em baixo. Na rua uma grande ventania chuva e trovoada (para meu espanto). Pois se nao estou em erro o Ipma so lançou aviso pera CB por causa da neve.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jan 2014 às 13:48)

Boas,tudo igual...sol e nuvens,vento mais calmo de N,com 11.3ºC 52%HR.


----------



## Dematos (29 Jan 2014 às 14:07)

celia salta disse:


> Hoje ha noite por volta da 1.45 (n tenho acerteza), acordei com a luz em baixo. Na rua uma grande ventania chuva e trovoada (para meu espanto). Pois se nao estou em erro o Ipma so lançou aviso pera CB por causa da neve.



Trovoada na Serta?!!!! Aqui nem sequer ouvi nada!!!

Alumas nuvens, muito sol e o vento ainda intenso de vez em quando!


----------



## ac_cernax (29 Jan 2014 às 14:13)

Boas Tardes!

Por aqui, ainda choveu bem durante a noite, estando a chover com apenas *4.2ºC*, altura em que se registou a temperatura mínima por volta da 6h.

Nas serras, o cenário foi diferente, foram contempladas com neve a Serra da Isna - Oleiros e certamente também na Serra de Alvélos, que é o ponto mais elevado da região com 1080m.

Aqui ficam umas fotos que descobri no facebook do Camping Oleiros.

Fotos da Serra da Isna
(Link para as fotos)


----------



## MeteoMontalegre (29 Jan 2014 às 14:13)

Montalegre
ontem a tarde noite nevou bastante, hoje de manha ainda havia acumulacao aos 1000m, mas durante a manha foi derretendo... e agora so resta acumulacao de neve acima dos 1100 m (larouco, serra de padroso, mourela e geres)..


----------



## Mr. Neves (29 Jan 2014 às 14:47)

Manhã e tarde soalrenga até agora, se bem que o início da manhã foi bastante escuro.
A mínima é 4.9ºC, e a neve no Caramulo derreteu em grande parte até às 11h.

Para já a temperatura vai subindo (11.9ºC), o vento é moderado com algumas rajadas mais intensas.

Tive pena de não ter tido oportunidade de ir ao topo do Caramulo, nem tempo tive para fotografar a encosta.

Vamos lá ver se em Fevereiro a neve ainda cai mais baixa, mas para já os modelos não apresentam um cenário muito propício a isso.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (29 Jan 2014 às 15:28)

Encosta da Covilhã hoje de manhã fotografada pela minha irmã. 
Acumulou abaixo do que supunha, eu diria que ficou na cota dos 800/850m; no entando, segundo relato do ACalado no seu facebook (https://www.facebook.com/meteocovilha), alguns telhados e tejadilhos de carros da zona mais alta da cidade ficaram igualmente "pintados de branco". A temperatura mínima foi de apenas *1ºC*.


----------



## Tufao André (29 Jan 2014 às 15:48)

Uau q bonito postal!


----------



## xtremebierzo (29 Jan 2014 às 15:54)

O final po la noite non nevou nada, esta manha xa non quedaba apenas nada de neve,  , despois volveu a nevar pero sen acumular nada


----------



## Mr. Neves (29 Jan 2014 às 16:16)

Aguaceiros moderados, 8.6ºC, a descer.


----------



## Mr. Neves (29 Jan 2014 às 16:29)

Fim dos aguaceiros, 8.1ºC. Várias abertas de momento.


----------



## rodri (29 Jan 2014 às 16:52)

Esses aguaceiros aqui na cidade de Viseu baixaram a temperatura de 8 C para 4.5 C


----------



## vinc7e (29 Jan 2014 às 16:59)

Mega acumulação na Serra da Estrela








https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.468267236629126.1073741853.429535843835599&type=1


----------



## panda (29 Jan 2014 às 17:20)

Por aqui a neve caiu nos montes mais altos do Tortosendo (Casal da Serra) com acumulação a partir dos 800 M.
Hoje o dia esta a ser marcado por nuvens e sol 
Temperatura actual *8.4ºC* e *54%Hr*
 acumulada *8.2mm*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jan 2014 às 17:38)

Boas,o sol já se foi e a temperatura a descer bem ,com 9.0ºC e algum vento de NW.

Dados de hoje 2.8ºC / 12.1ºC e 5.0mm.


----------



## Mr.Henrique (29 Jan 2014 às 17:58)

Ontem à noite em Lamas de Olo.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (29 Jan 2014 às 18:23)

lamas de olo teve um nevão!!!
 arrisco a dizer que a zona que recebeu mas neve foi o marão/alvão.


----------



## Dematos (29 Jan 2014 às 18:35)

Boas,

durante a tarde boas abertas com nuvens bem grossas, a pouco caiu 1aguaceiro! o vento acalmou!


----------



## Dematos (29 Jan 2014 às 18:45)

ac_cernax disse:


> Boas Tardes!
> 
> Por aqui, ainda choveu bem durante a noite, estando a chover com apenas *4.2ºC*, altura em que se registou a temperatura mínima por volta da 6h.
> 
> ...



Daqui pelas 9:00 da manha nao consegui ver nada, ou por ser longe ou porque a neve ter-se concentrado na parte norte da serra!


----------



## AnDré (29 Jan 2014 às 18:46)

Pitões das Júnias, esta manhã:
Por Fernando Carrão


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jan 2014 às 18:48)

Boas ,limpo e um ventinho fresco de NW,com 7.8ºC 73%HR.


----------



## jotackosta (29 Jan 2014 às 20:38)

Manhã com sol, tarde com alguma nebulosidade e agora frio, com 5,1ºC


----------



## jotackosta (29 Jan 2014 às 21:14)

A descer rápido, agora com céu limpo...3,5ºC!


----------



## panda (29 Jan 2014 às 21:29)

Temperatura *5.7ºC* e *66%Hr*


----------



## ricardop120 (29 Jan 2014 às 21:51)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu geralmente muito nublado, com poucos aguaceiros. o vento soprou moderado e enfraqueceu ao longo do dia. 

atualmente o céu está nublado, não ha vento e sigo com 6.5ºC

extremos: 

5.1ºC minima
12.9ºC maxima


----------



## jonaslor (29 Jan 2014 às 21:55)

Loriga


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jan 2014 às 22:44)

Boas,céu limpo e vento de NWN,com 6.5ºC 67%HR.


----------



## jotackosta (29 Jan 2014 às 23:28)

Por aqui a temperatura vai descendo...2,1ºC.


----------



## Norther (29 Jan 2014 às 23:36)

Pelo Tortosendo a neve acumulou aos 800m e muito pouca


----------



## Dan (29 Jan 2014 às 23:37)

Por aqui alguma chuva, vento e 2,9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jan 2014 às 08:31)

Bom dia .

Céu limpo e vento fraco,com 3.8ºC 81%HR.


----------



## DRC (30 Jan 2014 às 09:52)

Noite fria pelo Sabugal, com mínima de *0,3ºC* e formação de geada, que foi pouca devido à baixa humidade.
Agora estão 3,2ºC e 69% de HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jan 2014 às 10:54)

Boas ,por enquanto ainda céu limpo pela zona ...o vento já a ficar moderado de NWN,com 10.6ºC 50%HR.


----------



## panda (30 Jan 2014 às 11:32)

Bons dias
Céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco
Temperatura *8.7ºC* e *57%Hr*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jan 2014 às 12:53)

Boas,já com nuvens mas ainda com bons momentos de sol ,com 12.2ºC e vento de NW.


----------



## ricardop120 (30 Jan 2014 às 13:30)

Boas

por aqui a manhã foi de céu geralmente muito nublado mas com algumas abertas. houve algum nevoeiro.  não há vento e devem estar uns 10.C


----------



## MSantos (30 Jan 2014 às 13:32)

Boa tarde.

Céu nublado com abertas aqui pelo Nordeste, 6.3ºC na estação da ESA-IPB.


----------



## Nickname (30 Jan 2014 às 13:47)

Dia bem frio.
6.6ºC e é a máxima do dia.
A mínima na cidade foi por volta dos 0ºC (0.3ºCás 7h), 0.8ºC aqui em Rio de Loba, no Aeródromo não sei por falta de dados.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jan 2014 às 14:03)

Boas,sol e nuvens,com 11.7ºC e vento  de NW.


----------



## jotackosta (30 Jan 2014 às 14:31)

Boas tardes!

A madrugada foi fria tendo a mínima de hoje atingido os *0,3ºC*. De manhã notava-se o branco da geada pelos campos e até caiu um ou outro aguaceiro. O dia continua com muita nebulosidade e o termómetro regista *6,8ºC*.


----------



## Nickname (30 Jan 2014 às 14:46)

6.4ºC
céu nublado, aguaceiros esporádicos


----------



## Hermano1x (30 Jan 2014 às 14:57)

Boa tarde!
Por aqui a noite foi fria registei uma temperatura de -0.2ºc 
Neste momento estão 7ºc  e esta céu nublado


----------



## Mr. Neves (30 Jan 2014 às 16:51)

Mínima de 1.3ºC, e pelas 8:40h chovia fraco com 3.0ºC. De momento estão 9.1ºC e céu muito nublado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jan 2014 às 17:19)

Boas,por aqui o céu já muito nublado,não muito carregado ,com 9.6ºC e vento de NW.

Dados de hoje 2.8ºC / 12.6ºC.


----------



## panda (30 Jan 2014 às 18:06)

Céu nublado.hoje o dia esta a ser  
Temperatura *7.9ºC* e *73%Hr*

Dados de hoje *3.1ºC* / *10.2ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (30 Jan 2014 às 20:14)

boas


pela tarde o céu tornou-se encoberto por volta das 16h. O vento sopra fraco desde o meio da tarde, chove fraco desde as 18h, sigo com 8.3ºC

extremos:   2.0ºC minima \  12.9ºC maxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jan 2014 às 20:58)

Boas,grande vendaval de vento que vai aqui pela zona ,com 8.5ºC 83%HR e céu nublado .


----------



## Dan (30 Jan 2014 às 21:04)

Chove com 5,5ºC, por agora.

Extremos de hoje: 2,2ºC / 6,8ºC


----------



## panda (30 Jan 2014 às 21:20)

Chuva fraca
Temperatura *7.3ºC* e *94%Hr*


----------



## xtremebierzo (30 Jan 2014 às 21:25)

Boas¡¡

Choiva 

*4.8ºC*

Foto de esta tarde, cas nubes baixas (Estratos)  cubrindo o monte






Haber que acontece o sabado...  e se decide a caer unha boa nevada


----------



## Dematos (31 Jan 2014 às 01:07)

Boa noite,

comecou a chuviscar por volta das 23:30 e assim continua, sem vento, 9.°!


----------



## Dematos (31 Jan 2014 às 03:47)

... e vai chuviscando!


----------



## Mjhb (31 Jan 2014 às 09:25)

Bons dias!

Por Viseu, o dia nasceu nublafo e com nevoeiro na áreas mais perto da cidade, com vento fraco.

Atual 7,4°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Jan 2014 às 11:27)

Bom dia .

Hoje melhor ambiente na rua ....tempo mais ameno,mas só está de passagem ,muitas nuvens e sol,vento moderado de NW...mas sem estar frio ,com 14.2ºC 72%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Jan 2014 às 12:47)

Boas,nuvens e sol e ambiente morno,apesar do vento moderado de WNW com 14.7ºC...nada mau .


----------



## ricardop120 (31 Jan 2014 às 13:42)

Boas

por aqui a madrugada e manhã marcada por períodos de chuva fraca mas por vezes intensa. o vento foi fraco até ao início da manhã. devem estar uns 12.C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Jan 2014 às 13:59)

Boas,tudo igual...sol,nuvens e vento agitado ,com 15.2ºC .


----------



## Dematos (31 Jan 2014 às 14:17)

Boa tarde,

por aqui ja houve boas abertas, agora muito nublado!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Jan 2014 às 16:37)

Boas,o céu já passou muito nublado por nuvens baixas,com 12.5ºC 84%HR.

Dados de hoje 8.1ºC / 15.6ºC.


----------



## Nickname (31 Jan 2014 às 17:12)

Grande nevoeirada agora

8.2ºC
A máxima foi de 10.3ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (31 Jan 2014 às 17:38)

Chuviscos com 12.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Jan 2014 às 18:29)

Boas,por aqui já com chuva fraca ,com 11.3ºC 96%HR.


----------



## jotackosta (31 Jan 2014 às 19:04)

Boa tarde, dia cinzento, com algum nevoeiro, sempre com aquele chuvisco...

Sigo com *9,9ºC*


----------



## Dematos (31 Jan 2014 às 19:38)

Boa noite,

por aqui comecou a chuviscar pelas 16:00, e assim continua, sem vento e algum nevoeiro! 12.°!


----------



## panda (31 Jan 2014 às 20:29)

Boas
Chuviscos e vento fraco
Temperatura *10.6ºC* e *96%Hr*
P 1013 hpa


----------



## ricardop120 (31 Jan 2014 às 20:31)

boas

por aqui a tarde foi igualmente de céu encoberto, com chuva fraca durante toda a tarde. o vento soprou fraco da parte da tarde. 
atualmente parou de chover, vento está fraco e sigo com 10.7ºC

extremos:   8.3ºC minima  13.4ºC maxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Jan 2014 às 21:06)

Boas,depois de uma pequena pausa...a chuva fraca está de volta ,com 11.1ºC.


----------



## leofe (13 Mar 2022 às 15:19)

Norther disse:


>


Válido também para 2022!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (31 Mar 2022 às 22:03)

jotackosta disse:


> Resumo do Mês:​​Temperatura Máxima*:* *20.5ºC *(dia 25)​Temperatura Mínima*:* *-0.1ºC*  (dia 7)​Temperatura Média:* 9.6ºC*​Humidade Média: *78%*​Precipitação*: **126,2mm *(18 dias chuvosos)​Precipitação Máxima Diária: *23,1mm *(dia 12)​


Janeiro de 2014 ou março de 2022? Eis a questão...


----------



## jotackosta (31 Mar 2022 às 22:09)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Janeiro de 2014 ou março de 2022? Eis a questão...


Não sei como vim aqui parar  (máquina do tempo ahah)


----------

